# Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute ich wollte es langsam mal wieder auf Friedfische(Weißfische) versuchen.#6  Was habt ihr in letzter Zeit so an Fängen zu verbuchen? Dann habe ich hier  noch einige Fragen. 1) Ist eine 20er Hauptschnur und ein 12er Vorfach ausreichend für diese kalte Jahreszeit 2). Wo soll ich angeln: In einem Teich der maximal 2  Meter tief ist? Im ruhigen Einlauf von einem Nebenarm der Elbe in die Elbe?|kopfkrat  

Ich sage jetzt schonmal Danke für die Antworten und hoffe dass ich viele bekomme:m #6


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Heute an einem kleinen Bach in Merseburg:
5 Zährten, 3 Döbel, 3 Rotaugen auf Maden an einer Posenmontage
außerdem viele Äste und ein alter Schirm 

@ Karpfenchamp: Teich ist sicherlich interessant wenn er nicht zugefroren ist. Meinst du den Adolf-Mittag-See? Der ist voll mit Weißfischen. Aber warum versuchst du es nicht mal am Hechtgraben, da habe ich beim Spinnangeln schon ein paar Mal große Güstern von außen gehakt, die müssten eigentlich auch beißen. Der ist auf jeden Fall eisfrei.
Elbstelle könnte auch interessant sein. Wenn du damit allerdings die Mündung der Zollelbe meinst, dann glaube ich dass dort zur Zeit nichts geht, weil die Fische bei dem Hochwasser bis in den Winterhafen zurückziehen. Dort düften sie dann weit draußen stehen, weil es da wahrscheinlich am tiefsten ist.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wie läuft es denn zur Zeit? Ih hoffe dass hier noch jemand atwortet


----------



## Veit (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Samstag: viel Ukeleis und ein kleiner Rapfen an der Saale
Sonntag: 11 Rotaugen (darunter auch große von über 30 cm), eine Rotfeder an einem Teich (der aus irgendwelchen Gründen nie zufriert)
Gestern: nix an der Saale
Heute: nicht angeln gewesen


----------



## DerStipper (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

vor 1 Woche oder so ein paar Rotaugen und Ukulei was besonders ist für unser Gewässer hab da noch nie welche im Winter gefangen.


----------



## Ultimate (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Deine Montage ist völlig Ausreichend für die Jahreszeit den die Fische sind sowiso noch nicht so Kampfstark wie im Sommer.Also ich habe bis dieses Jahr nur am Wörther Hafen gefischt so bei 6m tiefe. Gefangen habe ich 3 Brassen eine schöne und 2 kleine.
An unserem Vereinssee geht noch gar nichts mit fischen würde an deiner Stelle eher am einlauf an einer tiefen Stelle fischen.


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Sonntag : 8 Plötzen zwischen 20 und 32 cm , Bolorute, 6 m , 0,12 Hauptschnur, 0,10 Vorfach, Haken 16 , Köder Made , Futter Paniermehl mit etwas Hanfmehl. Gewässer Waller Fedmarksee


----------



## Veit (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hab heute an einem Nebengewässer der Saale geangelt. Es war nur ein kleines Loch eisfrei und um da auch fischen zu können musste ich vom Fenster eine Ruine aus angeln.
Gebissen hat es aber sehr gut. Über 30 Döbel gingen an den Haken, dazu noch einige Ukeleis. Da die Döbel alle nur klein waren (maximal 20 cm) versuchte ichs dann mit Tauwurm. Darauf gingen zunächst auch ein paar Kleindöbel, dann biss aber tatsächlich ein großer Bursche von schätzungsweise 50 cm. An die Oberfläche konnte ich den zwar drillen, aber ins Haus  hab ich ihn leider nicht bekommen, weil das Fenster in etwa 5 Meter Höhe liegt. 
Dennoch eine witzige Angellei. 

Kochtopfangler aufgepasst!!!!
Das Gelände ist soweit ich weiß noch zu verpachten. Wer das alte Gemäuer wieder auf Vordermann bringt, kann sich seine Fische absofort vom Fenster aus fangen. Am besten gleich Herd mit Bratpfanne daneben stellen und der Fisch kann sofort der Verwertung zugeführt werden. Frischer gehts wirklich nichtmehr.


----------



## Trout killer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi,
Deine Montage ist soweit ok außer das ich jetzt um diese Jahreszeit die dünnste vorfachschnur sprich(O,08-0,12max)Fischen um diese Jahreszeit gehen besonders große Rotaugen un fette Brassen an denn Haken!!Ich werde es demnächst auch mal wieder versuchen so tief wie möglich fischen ich fische z.B. an einem Fluss dort ist ein Wehr da zurzeit wenig wasser drüber fliest optimal da es sehr tief freigespült wurde ich fische mit einer leichten posen montage mit 2-3maden drann#6 Psas kommische ist bei solch einer fischer das trotz winterruhe die schleien wie wild beisen??


Gruß Trout killer#g      #h       #h


----------



## Veit (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Konnte heute erneut ähnlichen Erfolg wie gestern verbuchen. Etliche Döbel  bis ca. 30 cm, diesmal auch ein paar Zährten und ne Uki.
Und das obwohl ich diesmal erst mit großen Steinen das Eisloch von gestern wieder öffnen musste, weil es über Nacht zugefroren war.
Trotzdem hoffe ich natürlich, dass es demnächst wieder wärmer wird und ich auch mal wieder ein paar größere Fische fangen kann, denn diese Stipperei ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding. Aber in der Not frisst der Teufel ja Fliegen.


----------



## Veit (10. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Konnte heute an einem Saalealtarm in Benkendorf gute Fänge mit Match-und Feederrute verbuchen. Neben vielen kleinen Döbel, Ukeleis und Rotaugen, gingen auch ein guter Döbel von knapp 50 cm und 3 ordentliche Rotaugen von rund 30 cm auf die Maden. 
Geärgert habe ich mich, dass gerade Raubfischschonzeit ist, denn der Altarm ist an dieser Stelle voller Hechte, die immer wieder geraubt haben. An der Saale kein allzu häufiges Bild. es waren auch eindeutig Hechte und keine Großdöbel, denn einer zeigte sich sogar mal ganz eindeutig an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Erik90 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo,
Deine Montage ist bestimmt nicht Falsch. Ich würd es aber vorziehen mit dünnerer Schnur  und kleineren Haken zu angeln! 
Weil mit keinen großen Drills zurechnen ist! Die Fische sind im Winter halt ein bisschen Träge.
Beim Füttern gilt das Motto: Weniger ist Mehr!!! Den du willst sie ja anlocken, und nicht sättigen!
Also bei uns in der Spree geht zur Zeit der Aland gut!
Ich Hoffe ich konnte dir Weiter Helfen!#h 

|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey:


----------



## Veit (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute mit meinen Angelfreunden Benni und Andreas an einem Saaleseitenarm an einer Mühle. Oberhalb ging bis auf kleine Rotaugen nix, weshalb Benni und ich dann unser Glück unterhalb probierten. Dort fingen wir hervorragend. Im Minutentakt hatten wir Brassen von 30 bis knapp 50 cm, Plötzen und Zährten am Haken. Der größte Fische war eine mit 49 cm schon ziemlich kapitale Zährte, die Benni erwischte. In der Zwischenzeit angelte Andreas oberhalb weiter, aber er konnte dort nix besonderes fangen.


----------



## DerStipper (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also ich würde die Montage noch feiner wählen.
Hab bei der Feeder 0,04er Hauptsschnur ist geflochten. 8er höchstens 10er Vorfach.
Beim Matchen 12 - 16er Hauptschnur Vorfächer von 6er bis 12er
Beim Stippen 8er bis 16er Hauptschnur 6er bis 10er Vorfach das fische ich auch im Sommer. Also ich würde dünner gehen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So fein Möchte ich nicht gehen. Da jederzeit ein Karpfen anbeißen kann. Und dann hätte ich ein Problem


----------



## Kieler Blitz (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hi,
10er bis 12er Vorfach is schon ok wenn du mit Karpfen rechnen musst. Nur würde ich die Hauptschnur dünner wählen. was nützt dir ne 20er Hauptschnur mit ca 4kg Tragkraft, wenn das vorfach nur 2kg trägt. ich denke für ne Rollenrute, die du wahrscheinlich nutzt, reicht ne gute 14er bis 16er völlig.
das hat zwei Vorteile: 1. du kannst weiter und zielsicher Werfen und 2. ist die gesamte montage sensibler, was gerade jetz, wo das Wasser noch kalt ist, mehr Erfolg bringt.

gruß


----------



## ThomasRö (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Kieler Blitz schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 10er bis 12er Vorfach is schon ok wenn du mit Karpfen rechnen musst.  ich denke für ne Rollenrute, die du wahrscheinlich nutzt, reicht ne gute 14er bis 16er völlig.


Sorry, aber das grenzt an Tierquälerei! An einem Gewässer an welchem ständig mit Karpfen zu rechnen ist sollte man meiner Meinung nach *mindestens* eine 0.25 mm Hauptschnur nehmen, auch wenn es nur Satzkarpfen sind.
___________________
Ich habe heute ein Rotauge gefangen ))


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Thomas hat da völlig recht. Wer schonmal einen Karpfen gefangen hat der nicht gerade in Köfigröße war der weiß dass selbst ein Satzer mit einem 10-12er Vorfach kurzen Prozess machen kann. Ich habs heute mal selbst an einem kleinen Teich probiert und wollte ein paar Frühjahrsweißfische fangen. Ich habe mit einer 25er Hauptschnur auf der Rolle und einem 14er Vorfach an einer Hindernisfreien stelle leider nur 3 Fische gefangen. Aber die Artenvielfalt stimmte. Es waren: eine Plötze, ein Barsch und ein Döbel. Weerde es morgen nochmal probieren. Dann werde ich bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Brassen fangen


----------



## Kieler Blitz (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ehhm, ich will jetz nich prahlen, aber wenn ich nen 3-4pfd Spiegler mit ner 6,5m Stippe ohne Gummizug und nem 0.08er Vorfach raushohle, und das genau neben einem bis ins Wasser ragenden Busch, denke ich, reicht für ne Rollenrute nen 12er Vorfach durchaus...Wenn ich in erster Linie auf Weißfisch aus bin kann ich doch zu dieser Jahreszeit keine 25er Hauptschnur nehmen. Dazu noch ne 1g Pose und viel Spaß beim auswerfen...

gruß


----------



## DerSchneider (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moinsen

Geprahlt ist das durchaus nicht, es sind fakten  
es ist klar das man mit 14 noch nicht so viel erfahrung hat und die schnur stärker wählt als man es mit 21 tut #6 
trozdem bin ich auch der meinung das ne 25er schnur (grad auf einer rolle) zum fang von weißfischen zu stark ist.und wenn ein karpfen einsteigt...egal dann stellt man halt die bremse ein, grad heut morgen hat wieder nen team mitglied von mir nen 50er karpfen als "beifang" am 0,08er vorfach gedrillt #6


----------



## ThomasRö (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Kieler Blitz schrieb:
			
		

> ehhm, ich will jetz nich prahlen, aber wenn ich nen 3-4pfd Spiegler mit ner 6,5m Stippe ohne Gummizug und nem 0.08er Vorfach raushohle, und das genau neben einem bis ins Wasser ragenden Busch, denke ich, reicht für ne Rollenrute nen 12er Vorfach durchaus...Wenn ich in erster Linie auf Weißfisch aus bin kann ich doch zu dieser Jahreszeit keine 25er Hauptschnur nehmen. Dazu noch ne 1g Pose und viel Spaß beim auswerfen...


Stell dir vor, ich hab mal mit nem 20er Vorfach nen 73cm Karpfen gefangen. Aber ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es dort Karpfen gibt, vorallem nicht so grosse.
Wenn es dir Vergnügen bereitet Karpfen mit so dünnen Vorfächern zu drillen, ist das dein Bier. Aber dann hier reinzuschreiben, wo auch wenn du auch nicht dran denkst Anfänger sind, dass ein 12er Vorfach reicht halte ich einfach für dumm. Stell dir vor jemand ohne deine "Erfahrung" macht deine """tollen""" Tips nach. Bald würden viele gepiercte Karpfen herumschwimmen, viele würden daran elendig verrecken - und das wollte ich nicht verantworten!!!|gr: 


			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> es ist klar das man mit 14 noch nicht so viel erfahrung hat und die schnur stärker wählt als man es mit 21 tut


Diese Theorie hätte ich gerne etwas genauer erläutert. Ich angle seit 7 Jahren, habe somit mehr Erfahrung als somancher "Erwachsener". Auch ich könnte einen Karpfen an der Stipprute ohne Gummizug ausdrillen; aber das Risiko dabei ist mir zu groß!


----------



## DerSchneider (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das mit der erfahrung war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, aber oft ist es so das man mit der zeit erfahrungen sammelt oder??Klar gibt es auch erwachsene die erst spät anfangen oder einfach nicht dazulernen wollen...ach ich lass es lieber, du hast diene meinung und gut is.
 bist ja echt nen "fischfreund" mit schon 7Jahren erfahrung find ich  #6 hast auch na "abhakmatte"  :g 
na ja viel erfolg noch


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich angle aber erst seid 2 Jahren#d :c :c :g . Achja war heut wieder draußen und es lief wieder lausig. Ich habe nur ne Güster und ne Plötze verhaftet.:c  Aber die anderen 2 Angler haben nichts gefangen


----------



## DerStipper (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Theorie hätte ich gerne etwas genauer erläutert. Ich angle seit 7 Jahren, habe somit mehr Erfahrung als somancher "Erwachsener". Auch ich könnte einen Karpfen an der Stipprute ohne Gummizug ausdrillen; aber das Risiko dabei ist mir zu groß!


 
Wenn ein 21jähriger seit er 7 ist angelt und wenn ein 14jähriger seit 7Jahren angelt. wer hat dann wohl mehr erfahrung? so war das gemeint.


----------



## ThomasRö (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein 21jähriger seit er 7 ist angelt und wenn ein 14jähriger seit 7Jahren angelt. wer hat dann wohl mehr erfahrung? so war das gemeint.


Wenn ein 21 Jähriger seit 3 Jahren angeln und ein 14 Jähriger seit 7 Jahren wer hat dann wohl mehr Erfahrung? 
Was mich viel mehr kümmert als der Erfahrungsscheiß ist, dass hier manche Tips für Profis geben, diese aber nicht als solche nicht kennzeichenen und Anfänger diese abkupfern und falsch ausführen, was dann zu Lasten der Fische geht, und so sollte das nicht sein!


----------



## DerStipper (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jo dann schreib ich das nächste mal noch dran Tipp für geübte


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute mit nem Kumpel an einem Teich , wir wollten eigentlich nen paar Karpfen erwischen aber daraus wurde nichts , wir konnten nur ab und zu richtige Monsterkarpfen flüchten sehn aber gebissen haben sie nicht auch wenn es nur 50cm neben dem Köder war. Also wir haben alles ausprobiert , Grundangeln , Posenangeln (alle Tiefen), Schwimmbrot , aber kein Karpfen war zu holen .... irgentwann dann konnte ich endlich mal überhaupt ein Fisch fangen , ein schönes Rotauge , mein erster Fisch dieses Jahr , den ich mit einer Posenmontage gefangen habe  Später dann konnte ich noch einen dicken Döbel mit der Stippe landen aber sonst war nichts weiter los , nurnoch ab und zu einige Karpfen sehr nahe am Ufer rum schwimmen sehn ..... 
|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## ThomasRö (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schönes Rotauge; so groß war meins ungefähr auch ))


----------



## DerSchneider (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

|krach:  |krach:  |krach: 

Warum sollten hier keine tipps für profs gegeben werden??
Meiner meinung sind wir nicht im Anfänger-bzw. Junganglerforum oder??


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ CS: Schönes Tier, wie lang war der Lümmel denn?


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

welcher Lümmel ? Der Döbel ? Habe ich nicht gemessen , habe ihn gleich Released , er war aber sehr dick und lang , auch wenn es vieleicht nicht so aussieht .....


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jo, den meinte ich. Gleich wieder releast ist natürlich auch das Beste...


----------



## ThomasRö (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> |krach: |krach: |krach:
> 
> 
> Warum sollten hier keine tipps für profs gegeben werden??
> Meiner meinung sind wir nicht im Anfänger-bzw. Junganglerforum oder??


Meines Wissens auch nicht im Karpfenangeln. Kannst ja mal in die Rubrik Karpfenangeln einen Threat stellen: Karpfenangeln mit 0.12mm monofilem Vorfach. Ob sie dich auslachen oder beschimpfen werden kann ich dir nicht sagen:q 
*Manche kapieren anscheinend den Sinn meines Schreibens nicht: Es geht darum, dass Anfänger nicht versuchen mit dünnen monofilen Vorfächern Karpfen zu fangen. Die meisten würden die Fische abreissen, viele Fische würden elendig verhungern. Ich schreibe dies hier nicht um Leute zu ärgern, sondern im Sinne der Fische und der Anglerschaft allgemein! Wenn jemand solche "tollen" Tips gibts, dann sollte er überlegen bevor er schreibt was er anrichten könnte.  "Profitips" sollte man deutlich kennzeichenen . Ausserdem denke ich, dass kein ernsthafter Angler in Betracht ziehen würde, mit so dünnen Vorfächern zu angeln, Die Gefahr besteht immer, dass ein kampfstarker Fisch abreisst. Mit einem entsprechend guten und dicken Vorfach ist man besser gerüstet.*
*Im Hoffen auf Verständnis*
*ThomasRö*


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So, ich war gestern mit Boardie Bison am Alsterkanal angeln und ich fing einen Brassen von 44cm und ein kleines Rotauge von ca. 15 cm. Ich hatte richtig viele Bisse, aber die Fische blieben entwerder nicht am Haken hängen oder schlitzten kurz vor dem Kescher aus (vielleicht stumpfe Haken?). Mein Fische bissen auf Maden an der Feederrute. Ich gehe heute wieder an den Alsterkanal fischen und werde später berichten.


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Lass sie dir schmecken!


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Lass sie dir schmecken!



Jo, das mach ich. Die Fische werden heute Abend zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet |supergri .


----------



## Angler100 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo! War gestern zum ersten mal in diesem jahr am Vereinsteich angeln. Wollte ein paar Friedfische fangen. Als Köder nahm ich Tauwurm (ohne Anfüttern), denn mein Hauptziel waren große Brassen. Habe mit Grundbleimontage geangelt. Um etwa 17:30 Uhr dann ein Biss! Ich habe eine Schleie gafangen! Meine erste überhaupt!


----------



## DerSchneider (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Angler100

 |schild-g


----------



## Angler100 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Danke!


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Angler100
Petri Heil! Da war der Tag wohl gerettet  . Wie groß war der Fisch? Die sieht ja gar nicht mal so klein aus.


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Achso, ich habe das Maßband gesehen. 31cm, das ist doch schon eine tolle Schleie #6


----------



## Angler100 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Naja.., ein Riese ist es zwar nicht, aber ich bin troztdem froh, überhaupt eine gefangen zu haben! Ich weiss aber auch garnicht, wie gross die durchschnittlich werden. Stimmt, der Tag war wirklich gerettet, denn um 13.00 uhr haben wir angefangen zu angeln, und bis zum Biss der Schleie habe ich nichts gefangen, auch meín Kumpel nicht (lag bestimmt daran, dass wir nicht angefüttert haben, ist aber seit einem Jahr in diesem Teich verboten)!


----------



## atair (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri Counter Striker und noch ein richtig Dickes für Brassenkönig und Angler100. Tolle Fische. Meine größte Schleie war auch 31cm. Ich geh heute wieder angeln weil ich zu viel Zeit habe


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

31 cm ist für ne Schleie schon ganz gut ! Petri Heil zum Fang , würde ich gerne mal wieder eine fangen ^^


----------



## Angler100 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Danke Leute! Wie ich jetzt so lese, ist die Schleie doch nicht so klein, wie mein Kumpel und ich dachten. Wir haben halt noch nie eine gefangen, und auch noch nie eine live gesehen, und konnten auch nicht einschätzen, ob die Schleie verhältnismäßig groß oder klein ist. Ich wünsche euch aber noch viel Erfolg beim nächsten Angeln, vielleicht fangt ihr ja auch zufällig eine Schleie


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Counter Striker und noch ein richtig Dickes für Brassenkönig und Angler100. Tolle Fische.



@Karpfenchamp
Petri Dank. Als Bison als erstes einen schönen Brassen von 47 cm an der Matchrute fing war ich mir nicht so sicher, ob an meiner Feederrute noch was geht, aber dann biss ja noch dieser Brassen von 44 cm und ich war zufrieden. Heute war ich nicht mehr los. Als ich die Feederrute ins Futteral packen wollte zerbrach tatsächlich meine teure Feederspitze von ca. 7,50€ und ich hatte keine Ersatzspitze mehr :c  #q   |gr: . Dann regnete es auch noch. Ich hatte keine Lust mehr loszugehen und blieb zu Hause. Ich wünsche dir dann viel Glück beim heutigen Angeln und berichte.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute wieder los , zwar kein karpfen aber ein schöner Brassen von 35cm (ey kann es sein das die Dinger auf den Bildern immer viel kleiner aussehn ?|kopfkrat #c ) naja und 2 Rotaugen von ca. 15cm ! BIld ist etwas unscharf , Akku war fast leer ! War trotzdem Super der Tag ! #6  übrigens das rote Ding im Wasser ist ein Baumarkt-Einkaufswagen auf einer Sandbank !


----------



## Angler100 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schöne Brasse! Womit hast du die gefangen, und womit hast du angefütter? Ich möchte Montag auch auf Brassen im Fluss vor einem Schleusenkanal angeln gehen, brauche daher noch ein paar Tipps!


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich habe mit 18er Haken , 0,10er Schnurr , weißer Pose und 0,18er Hauptschnurr geangelt mit 2 Maden auf dem Haken , dann Wassertiefe war etwa 1,50m ! Hat sehr vorsichtig gebissen , immer vorgetäuscht und dann richtig gebissen ! Davor hatte ich die gleiche Situation und habe zu früh angehauen , ich weiß aber nicht ob es der gleiche Fisch war aber ich könnte es mir gut vorstellen !


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wir waren heute auch mal auf Friedfisch los. Und was soll ich sagen.

Nach 30 Plötzen habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Die größten waren knapp über 35 und die kleinsten um die 7cm. 

Unter anderem hatten wir auch einen Spiegler von 25cm gefangen. 
Die Nachbarangler holten einen Plötze nach der anderen aus dem Wasser. Und auch Mini Karpfen von ca.15cm und kleine Schleien.

Alles in allem waren es schöne 3 Stunden und wenn das Wetter morgen halbwegs mitspielt, gehts wieder raus ans Wasser.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Was habt ihr alle nur für geile Gewässer um euch ? Veit fängt mal ebend 3 Karpfen der andere mal ebend ne Schleie und du mal nen paar plötzen bis 35 ! Und ich sitze 7 stunden am Teich und fange solche abgemagerten winzlinge ! Das geht doch garnicht !


----------



## Mr.Teeq (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ counterstriker

wa macht denn bitte ien baumarktwagen im wasser?  steht der etwa bereit um die dicken waller an land zu bekommen oder wie  #c  #c  #c 

@honeybee 

also wo ihr geangelt habt würd mich jetzt auch mal interresieren, im see oder fluss?


----------



## ThomasRö (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr alle nur für geile Gewässer um euch ? Veit fängt mal ebend 3 Karpfen der andere mal ebend ne Schleie und du mal nen paar plötzen bis 35 ! Und ich sitze 7 stunden am Teich und fange solche abgemagerten winzlinge ! Das geht doch garnicht !


Ich war sechsmal am Wasser und hab das eine Rotauge gefangen- mit Mühe!


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Mr.Teeq schrieb:
			
		

> @honeybee
> 
> also wo ihr geangelt habt würd mich jetzt auch mal interresieren, im see oder fluss?


 
Das war ein kleiner Teich. Gehört mit zu einer Talsperre, sind dort insgesamt 3 Teiche, die unterirdisch mit der Talsperre verbunden sind. Köder waren Maden und eine Rute mit Tauwurm.

Gestern waren wir direkt an der Talsperre und konnten nur 1 Rotauge verhaften. 

Morgen gehts wieder hin, wenns nicht gerade regnet:q  Und evtl. gibts dann auch paar Bilder.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

heute bei uns auch con 16-19 uhr angeln ich eine rotfeder ca 25-30cm ... mein vater 2 plötzen um die 10-15 cm sonst nichts niente !!!!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

die karpfen wollen einfach noch nich


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Da bin ich ja berühgt , das ich nicht der einzige Karpfenschneider bin ..............


----------



## degl (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@all,


war karfreitag und gestern los:15 feiste rotaugen(davon zwei recht kapital)
und drei fette brassen.#6 
gefangen auf teig
angefüttert mit dem was der backschrank meiner frau so hergab

ein schöner start in den frühling#h 

FROHE OSTERN VOM DEGL


----------



## Veit (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hab heute früh an der Saale auf Feederrute und großes Madenbündel (ca. 10 Maden am Haken) 4 Brassen von rund 50 cm und eine mittlere Zährte gefangen. Zuvor hatte ich noch nen kleinen Haken und viel weniger Maden, aber das brachte bloß 2 Ukis und ein kleines Rotauge.
Mein Angelfreund Christian fischte mit 2 Ruten und Mais als Köder was aber nur 3 Brassen und viele Fehlbisse brachte.
Die Brassen haben wir mehr oder weniger in der Hauptströmung gefangen, sie haben ihre Winterlager also schon verlassen und sind jetzt wieder überall fangbar. Dürfte gleichzeitig auch bedeuten, dass jetzt die Karpfen in der Saale auch wieder aktiv sind.
In den Teichen hatte ich ja in den vergangenen Tagen schon mehrere Karpfen bis 62 cm gefangen....


----------



## honeybee (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Als wir waren heute auch nochmal los. Leider lief es heute nicht so gut wie gestern. Das Wetter war auch nicht so besonders. Mein Mann versuchte es mal auf Karpfen und hatte kein Glück. Mein Sohn und ich wollten den etwas kleineren nachstellen.

Am Ende haben wir nach 3,5 Stunden 22 schöne Rotfedern mitnehmen können. Die größte war 29cm. Der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen.

Ich möchte mich auch nochmal für die vielen lieben Geburtstagsgrüße bedanken.#6


----------



## Adrian* (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

moin,

Ich komm grad vom Angeln, war den ganzen tag mit der Feederrute im Hafen unterwegs ohne jeden biss, en freund hatte auch eine mit futterkorb und war noch mit der Bolonese rute was am stippen....spät nachmittags waren wir mit einen anderen angler auf ner rampe, er war mit ner Winkelpicker und ner Matchrute am fischen.
Mein Freund und der Angler fingen auf pose dann ein oder zwei kleine rotaugen, dann gegen Abend kammen zwei männer mit ne kleinen boot, wir haben schon gedacht "och nääää"...aber wat ist? en boot mit Echolot, er fragte ob wir was dagegen hätten, wir natürlich "nein" weil uns das ja auch interresiert.
Er also bildschirm auf den boden gestellt und hat das kleine  Ferngesteuerten "bötchen" raus fahren lassen...ich war erstaunt von diesen bildern....das ganze Gebiet was er abgefahren hatte, anlegestellen,mauern schiffe und mitten im hafen und insgesamt NUR ZWEI MIKERIEGE FISCHE ZU SEHEN....ich fing nur an zu lachen und hab meine rute eingepackt, der angler der mit uns da war sagte nur "super, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das ich in den hafen nicht mehr kommen brauche..." das war so klar das das so kommen musste... #d


----------



## Ghanja (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Naja, hat sich doch rentiert  - feine Fischlis ... 
Ich werde wohl auch mal mein Glück versuchen sobald mein Vereinsgewässer eisfrei ist - muss nur aufpassen, dass ich nicht aus Gewohnheit einen Gufi montiere  |supergri


----------



## Skorpion (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Was macht Jana an Ihrem Burzeltach - geht natürlich zum Angeln :m 

Schöne Fischis habt ihr da gefangen Petri    und der Nachwuchs angelt ja auch schon, eine echte AnglerFamilie


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also ich war ja am Freitag angeln und hier kommt das Ergebnis: Also es war auch nicht viel besser als die Tage davor. Ich habe 2 Barsche von je etwa 20cm und eine Plötze von 23cm gefangen. Wenn ich es hinkriege dann stelle ich Bilder rein. Danke für das Petri-Heil Brassenkönig. Ich hoffe ich erwische in der nächsten Zeit mal nen Carp.
Petri-Heil honeybee und noch nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Adrian* (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

habe gestern abend auf der feederrute 1 brasse gefangen, en freund 3 rotaugen und ne brasse, ich habe dann heue morgen noch ne brasse und ne zährte gefangen, mein freund dann wieder 1 nase, en rotaugen und ne brasse...


----------



## DerStipper (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=693391#post693391

guckt ihr da is nen Bericht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hallo
heute war ein cooler tag,ein kumpel hat mich an einen vereinsbaggersee mit genommen!!

ich hatte 4 karpfen von 48-71cm,4 brassen von 37-46cm,
3!!!!! forellen  #c  :g  :q  #6  |kopfkrat  zwischen 30 und 35 cm(keine ahnung warum die auf mais-made auf dem futterteppich beißen?????)
und 8 rotaugen!!!

kumpel: 2+7+2+10,ungefähr die gleichen größen

und das von 15.00-18.30 uhr

am anfang kamen nach 10 min die ersten brassen(so ca 8 stück) und rotaugen,dann gegen 16.00 der erste karpfen.ab da im 15-20 min-takt karpfen auf karpfen,dazwischen nur noch  3 brassen und 2 oder 3 rotaugen.um 18.10 dann der letzte und größte mit 71cm,dem dann keine 10 min später ein abriß eines großen folgte!
alle karpfen davor hatten im drill kaum schnur genommen,aber der ging in der ersten flucht ca 30 meter ab,dann auf eine alte baumwiese zu.
da hieß es alles oder nichts,und peng!!shite,der wird seine 80+cm  locker gehabt haben!!!na ja,die 4 karpfen davor haben mich mehr als entschädigt!!

zur angelart
wir hatten je 1 feederute im einsatz,futter dunkel,mit mais,maden je eine dose auf je ein liter trockenfutter!

auf die wurm-powerbaitruten(2 stück) ging so gut wie nichts(eine forelle bei rausdrehen das wars).

köder an der feeder waren mais,maden,wurm als kombos gefischt am 10er haken,18er vorfach

tiefe ca 1,5-2,5 m,keine 10 meter vom ufer weg, schräg gegen den wind(kam von vorn rechts) geangelt,5 meter rechts neben dem futterplatz gings schnell auf 15meter runter!

alles in allem ein superangeltag!!!!!besser kanns in der jahreszeit nicht funktionieren!!!!
wie es schien hatte sich der gesamte fisch an dem windufer in der flachen ecke eingefunden,denn im tieferen wasser ging von 13.30-14.45 nichts,keine 30 meter von der späteren angelstelle enfernt!!

bilder kann ich nicht hochladen da die dateinen zu groß sind,weiß wer wie ich die kleiner machen kann?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich und Counter-Striker waren heute auch draußen an einem kleinen See der vielleicht 6m von der Elbe entfernt ist. Da die Elbe Hochwasser hatte und der See mit der Elbe teilweise in Verbindung stand hatte der See arges Hochwasser. Das einzige was bei mir war war ein kurzes runterziehen des Wagglers. Aber dieser Fisch hat wieder losgelassen. Bei Counter waren auch ganz feine bisse auf der Grundrute. Wir waren heute das erste mal dort und ein Einheimischer hat uns auch gesagt dass wir an der völlig falschen Stelle saßen. So kam es dass wir heute ohne Fisch nach hause mussten


----------



## DerStipper (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schade Karpfenchamp.
Also ich fahre morgen bis Sonntag nach berlin und werde dann da irgendwo mal mein Glück versuchen. Ich nehm nur die Matche mit


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Vielleicht in der Havel Stipper? Ich war erst 4 mal in Berlin. Habe da aber noch nicht geangelt.


----------



## Erik90 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo,
Ich war Vorgestern an der Spree, ich hatte gut 2000g Ukies und ein paar Plötzen!
war ganz Okey!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Adrian* (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

komme grad vom Angeln, hab eine brasse von ca.25cm + gefangen auf futterkorb -maden...en freund 1 brasse und en paar ukelei's...die zahl der fehlbisse ist unzählbar!
die sind noch zu vorsichtig...


----------



## Brassenkönig (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war gerade in einem kleinen Kanal mitten in Hamburg auf Friedfische los und ich fing ganz gut. Ich konnte ca. 15 kleine Alande von 10cm-20cm, ca. 5 Rotaugen von 10cm-15cm und einen Kaulbarsch überlisten. Die Fische bissen entweder auf ganz normalen Dosenmais oder auf Maden an der Kopf- oder Matchrute. Es waren zwar keine Kapitalen dabei aber ich bin zufrieden |supergri .


----------



## Fabian89 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

gestern 16 kleine rotaugen gestippt... in knapp 3 stunden, hat sich also nich wirklich gelohnt.....


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

also ich und derber-darm waren von 19,15 bis 20,30 bisl angeln ... hatten mit einer rute  in der zeit ca 70 rotaugen von 10-25 cm ! egal was man angeboten hat ob eine made,madenbündel,caster oder !!!!! auf blanken roten haken !!!!! und egal wie ob stehen lassen ... zuppeln oder an der pose geschleppt alles ging ...

hat echt ma spass gemacht =)))


----------



## DerStipper (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Naja war doch nich in Berlin angeln hab keinen Angelshop gefunden wusste auch keiner wo einer war. Wegen den Angelkarten versteht sich.
Hab aber an nem Havelstausee? gesehen wie einer nen richtig dicken Karpfen landete ich schätze den so auf 20Pfund.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Naja Fabian ging doch. Ich hatte letztens an einem kleinen See der Hochwasser von der elbe hatte garnichts. Ist aber eigene Dummheit dann angeln zu gehen wenn die Aussichten so schlecht sind. Ich wusste ja schon das Hochwasser war bevor ich angeln gegangen war


----------



## Fabian89 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war grad wieder mal für 2 stunden stippen....
10 rotaugen, 2 döbel, 2 gründlinge, 1 rotfeder und 1 barsch... die rotaugen waren alle größer als normal... 3 richtig große...


----------



## Lechfischer (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gestern hab ich mit einem halben Tauwurm am 24er Vorfach auf Aal geangelt,dann kam ne Kamikaze-Brasse und hat sich mein 24er Vorfach reingesogen,das 30 Gramm Blei hinter sich her gezogen,und die hat trotzdem nicht ausgespuckt,vielleicht hat sie sich ja irgendwie selbst gehakt!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gut Lechfischer ich schätze sie ist so etwa 30cm neben den Platten. Hast du sie gemessen?


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute im Goldbekkanal mit der Matchrute auf Brassen los und konnte 2 Brassen erwischen. Der größere Brassen war ca. 40 cm und der kleinere Brassen ca. 30 cm lang. Beide Fische bissen auf Maden. An der leichten Rute boten die Brassen einen ganz guten Drill #6 .


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Super Brassenkönig. Die bilder sind absolute Spitzenklasse. Ich war am Freitag los an einem kleinen Teich und hatte 6 Brassenbisse. Konnte aber leider keinen einzigen verwerten. Und immer ist der Waggler vollständig untergegangen. Die Bisse waren etwa so: Erst ist sie einen cm heruntergegangen. Dann kam noch ein leichtes Zucken in der Pose und dann war sie in 2 Sekunden weg. Und dann saß der Anschlag immer nicht. Ich werde nächstes mal wieder etwas feiner Fischen. Vielleicht kann ich die bisse dann verwerten


----------



## Carpjunky (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hey ich habe gestern in dem tonbergse mit boili ( drei tage angefüttert) einen karpfen von 21 p aufmeiner frei lauf rute gefangen .


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hab heute eine Brasse von ca.27cm gefangen mit ner richtig schönen bisswunde zwischen After und Rückenflosse. En Freund, ein Ukelei,ein Rapfen, ein Rotauge und ne kleine Brasse, alles schwimmt wieder...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri-Heil Carpjunky und Adrian. Ich habe mit Boilies noch nie was gefangen. Hatte einmal mit nem Top-Secret nen schönen Biss aber weiter auch nichts mit den Dingern


----------



## len (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hab vorhin eine Rotfeder von 31cm gefangen...
hinter ner kleinen Stromschnelle mit Made auf Grund


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Karpfenchamp 

Ich hab auch erst auf boilie's einen karpfen und ne Schleie gefangen, und im Rhein en paar bisse, aber ich denke das waren Brassen...
Womit fängst du den deine Karpfen immer?
Wir fangen die hier recht gut mit der Feederrute...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich angle mit Dosenmais direkt am Haken und Hartmais am Haar auf Karpfen und wenn ich richtig viel Glück habe beißt auch mal einer an


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Kannst ja wenn du mal nichts zu tun hast, frolic oder boilie's anfüttern gehen, so jeden tag oder jeden zweiten an der selben stelle, und da dann nach ner woche anfüttern mal mit boili oder frolic angeln, dann fängst du bestimmt auch mal  |wavey:


----------



## Erik90 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo anglerfreunde; 
ich war heute pickern hab ne dicke Plötze gefangen!
Zwar nur 30cm aber kugel rund!:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Habe ich dieses jahr vor Adrian. An einem Einfluss zu einem Altarm der Elbe. Das Wasser ist da fast stehend.


----------



## froggy31 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ erik
wieso nur 30 cm ? ist doch schon ne schöne. Hatte eine 35ér, war die größte 
die ich bis jetzt gesehen/gefangen habe.

gr. froggy


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Mein Rotaugenrekord liegt bei 2 Rotaugen von 31 und 35cm an einem Nachmittag. Das war aber auch das einzige was ich an dem Tag gefangen habe. In dem Gewässer habe ich aber noch andere Plötzen bis 35cm gefangen. Da gibt es viele und große


----------



## Erik90 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo,
Klar ist das schon ne schöne Plötze. 
Aber rekord ist das noch nicht! Es gibt noch größere bei uns in der spree!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Klar ist das schon ne schöne Plötze.
> Aber rekord ist das noch nicht! Es gibt noch größere bei uns in der spree!
> 
> Gruß Erik


Hast du recht ich hab vor zwei Jahren eine größere gefangen auf Wurm weis aber leider nicht mehr wie groß die war!


----------



## DerStipper (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

wenn du nich weißt wie groß sie war kannste nich sagen das sie größer war:q


----------



## chris_182 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hat jemand dieses jahr schon was mit schwimmbrot gefangen, viell nen döbel oder nen jesen(Aland)? 
mfg #h


----------



## Funpeoplez (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin! War heute in der Aller auf Brassen. Konnte eine 53 cm große fangen! Den ganzen Bericht und Fotos davon findet ihr unter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=721316#post721316


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hier kommt mein größtes Rotauge, welches ich bisher gefangen habe. Es ist genau 40 cm lang und biss auf Tauwurm an der Matchrute #4 . Ich habe es Anfang März diesen Jahres in der Alster gefangen. Man, das Vieh hatte an der leichten Matche richtig gekämpft und ich war richtig stolz als der Fisch an Land war :q . Dieser nicht ganz alltäglich Fang wurde natürlich wieder released #6 .


----------



## STeVie (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr an der Kinz, und wollte den Karpfen nachstellen. Gefangen hab ich dann aber diese MonsterBrasse von  70cm, das Frolic war einfach unwiederstehlich:


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

OMG ! Da ist ja die Schwanzflosse fast größer als die Rolle ! Ist ja hammermäßig !


----------



## STeVie (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ja ich dachte zuerst an einen Karpfen so wie der abging. Hammermäsiges Teil!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Booahh Petri-Heil zu diesem Wahnsinns Fisch Stevie. Ich hatte auch mal nen Brassen auf Frolic. Der war allerdings nur 40cm. Mein größter Brassen war 54cm lang und ich war auch stolz drauf.


----------



## Adrian* (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So, hier sind mal ein paar fänge der letzten tage von mir und nem freund (bild unten  :q ) , alles mit der Feederrute auf Futterkorb-Maden gefangen....

Brassen...


























Nasen...
Die coole mütze   










Rotaugen...










Die Bierflasche hat keiner gesehn!!   





und ein Ukelei...





weiter folgen  #6


----------



## Adrian* (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so, ich fahr jetzt angeln, ich hoffe es kommt was! 

bis heute abend...


----------



## Angler100 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich pack mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Angeltag rein...


----------



## Angler100 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Konnte diese 54cm große und 1,5 Pfund schwere Brasse gestern mit Grundbleimontage und Maden in der Aller fangen! Mein erster dieses Jahr!

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## DerStipper (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab morgen Vereinsangeln
na toll gestern super dupa Wetter keine wolke und nu pisst et gibbet doch nich son schei*
Wetter war so gut Fische haben gebissen wie bekloppt und nu dat hoffen wir das die beißlaune bleibt:q
ich erzähl dann mal morgen mal wie es lief
so und nu noch Hakenbinden


----------



## Adrian* (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab heute auf der Feederrute ein rotauge gefangen, en freund auf der stippe en paar ukeleis, mehr war nicht...


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Mein Junge und ich waren heute ein wening feedern. Dabei hatte er ein Rotauge (18cm) und 2 Brassen (54+57cm) auf Made und ich einen Brassen (61cm) auf Mais am Haar gefangen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Junge und ich waren heute ein wening feedern. Dabei hatte er ein Rotauge (18cm) und 2 Brassen (54+57cm) auf Made und ich einen Brassen (61cm) auf Mais am Haar gefangen.


 
Super Fang. Bei euch gibt es ja richtig viele dicke brassen. Bei uns ist der Durchschnitt 40cm. Petri-Heil. Der 61er ist ja schon Hitparadenverdächtig


----------



## Fabian89 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

in manchen gewässer gibt is richtige großbrassen ...
in einen see hier in der nähe werden regelmäßig brassen über 10 pfund beim karpfenangeln gefangen (aber ncih von unserem verein :-( )...

ich habe aber letztes jahr bei uns im kleinem fluss ne brasse von knapp 64 cm gestippt!!! war selbst voll überrascht und natürlich total glücklich...
hatte nur handykamera dabei, aber als beweis bei den freunden is sowas ja genug...


----------



## Erik90 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Guten Morgen,
Ich war gestern Pickern!
An Anfang 3 große Brassen auf Made, dann eine kleine Plötze auf 2Maden und ein Maiskorn. Und dann noch ein kleiner Döbel auf ein Maiskorn. Ich hab denn Döbel als einzigen Fisch gemessen und gewogen. Er hatte 33cm und 476g. Danach kamen alle zurück in ihr Element. 

Gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> Ich war gestern Pickern!
> An Anfang 3 große Brassen auf Made, dann eine kleine Plötze auf 2Maden und ein Maiskorn. Und dann noch ein kleiner Döbel auf ein Maiskorn. Ich hab denn Döbel als einzigen Fisch gemessen und gewogen. Er hatte 33cm und 476g. Danach kamen alle zurück in ihr Element.
> 
> Gruß Erik


33cm geht schon es gibt größere und ich bin überzeugt wenn wir mal zusamm Picker gehen das wir einen größeren fangen!


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war gestern nach der Schule ca. 3 Stunden an der Außenalster feedern und ich konnte 2 gute Brassen ( 43 cm und 47 cm) und eine Güster fangen. Die Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig auf 3-4 Maden. Ich hatte auch sehr viele Fehlbisse. Die meisten Fische zuppelten den Köder einmal nur ganz kurz an und ließen dann wieder los ;+ . Als ich den Fischen dann etwas mehr Zeit zum Schlucken gab konnte ich sie auch haken.


----------



## Adrian* (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Brassenkönig

super fänge, auf so "große" müssen wir hier im Rhein noch ne lange zeit warten...


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Brassenkönig
> 
> super fänge, auf so "große" müssen wir hier im Rhein noch ne lange zeit warten...



@Adrian
Ich empfehle dir mal nach Hamburg zu kommen wenn du große Brassen haben willst :m . In der Alster sind Brassen bis 50 cm ganz normal und keine Seltenheit. Größere Brassen bis 70 cm kommen in der Alster auch vor, sind aber schon "etwas" schwerer zu fangen  . Die Elbe ist für Brassen noch besser als die Alster. In der Elbe werden regelmäßig Brassen über 60 cm rausgeholt. Leider gibt es hier keine Barben :c .


----------



## lector (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War letzte Woche mal mit der Match und der Stippe unterwegs.
Mit der Match ging nicht wirklich viel, beim Wechsel auf die 12m Kopfrute ging es dann. |wavey:


----------



## chris_182 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Oh coole sache lector #6 auf was ging der karpfen, auf made ?

war gestern mal bei uns an einem von der spree kleinen nebengraben, das resultat waren 2 alande, 46cm und 36 cm, die ich mit schwimmbrot überlisten konnte :q


----------



## Dadycool21 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo Leute,


war letzten Sonntag zum 1. mal am Sacrow-Paretzer-Kanal angeln und bin begeistert!!!:q #6 

Geangelt habe ich mit einer Matchrute 0,18 Hauptschnur, 8g Waggler(2g+6g) und 0,16 Vorfach mit 14 Hacken 
Köder war, da gezielt auf Brassen geangelt wurde, Made, Caster und Mistwurm (klein-mittelgroß) 

Geangelt habe ich von 15:30 - 18:00 Uhr.

Und tata das Ergebnis:#6 










ca. 13kg Fisch.

PS:
Am vom 5.5.2005 - 8.5.2005 findet dort der Colmic Cup statt ca. 250 Angler.
Da fahre ich natürlich hin, das muss man doch gesehen haben!!!!!#h 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## lindenerspezial (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Wenn ich mit 14er HAKEN (!!!!!!!!) fische, fang ich meist kleinere!

;-)


----------



## Funpeoplez (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Die hast du doch nicht etwa alle alleine gefangen, oder??? Nicht schlecht! Womit hast du denn angefüttert?


----------



## Dadycool21 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Habe alle alleine gefangen#6 .

muss mich beim Haken verbessern war ein 12er.

Mein Futter ist kein Geheimnis, war eine Fertigmischung von Moritz extra für diesen Kanal + Spekulazius+PV1+Brassenaroma(flüssig)+Zukiaroma(flüssig).

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Dadycool21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> war letzten Sonntag zum 1. mal am Sacrow-Paretzer-Kanal angeln und bin begeistert!!!:q #6
> ...



Meine Güte; hast Du ne Katzenfarm daheim ?
Ich war letzten Montag an der Erft: 4 Brassen je 5 Pfund und wegen akuter Karpfengefahr geht da nix ohne 0,30er Schnur und 4er Haken.


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war gestern nach der Schule wieder an der Außenalster und ich konnte 4 Brassen zwischen 35-42 cm und 2 mittlere Rotaugen fangen. Ich fing die Fische auf 3 oder 4 Maden am 10 er Haken. Ich habe mit der Feederrute gefischt. Ich habe mit einem 20 gr. Futterkorb am Feeder-Boom gefischt.


----------



## DerStipper (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Phillip haben die Rotaugen bei euch noch keinen Lacihausschlag? Bei uns sind die Rotaugen schon beim Laichgeschäfft da ich schon wieder die ersten ohne Laich erwischt habe heißt das, dass sie schon abgelaicht haben. Waren immer hin so ca. 30cm groß daher bin ich mir so sicher


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Stipper
Doch, die Rotaugen und Brassen haben extremen Laichausschlag. Die Rotaugen von gestern waren wahrscheinlich Rogner.


----------



## DerStipper (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Rogner beißen bei uns in der Laichzeit irgendwie nich wir haben mit dem Verein ca. 100 Rotaugen gefangen alles Milchner


----------



## Lechfischer (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich hab heut auch gescheit gefangen.Brassen von 42,48,50 und 51 cm waren das Ergebnis.
Laichausschlag hatte übrigens keine einzige!?!?!?!?!?!?????


----------



## Brassenkönig (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute wieder an der Außenalster. Ich fing 2 Brassen (ca. 20 cm und 44 cm) und 2 Rotaugen um die 20 cm. Heute hatte ich wieder viele Fehlbisse. Ich habe wie immer mit der Feederrute und 4 Maden am 10 er Haken gefischt. Leider wurden die Fotos ein bisschen unscharf. Ach ja, der größte Brassen hatte richtig extremen Laichausschlag. Die Friedfische scheinen wohl kurz vor dem Laichen zu sein.


----------



## Brassenkönig (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Lechfischer
Petri Heil, da hast du ja richtig abgeräumt. Schöne Brassen sind das. Wie hast du sie gefangen?


----------



## Angler100 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute auch wieder in der Aller auf Brassen. Konnte par Gründlinge, Rotfedern und einen großen Brassen von 50 cm fangen. Die Brasse hatte auch schon Laichausschlag. Ich stell die Bilder morgen aller rein.


----------



## Lechfischer (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Brassenkönig:
Sie standen nahe am Schilfgürtel in 5er Schwärmen.Dort konnte ich sie teilweise sogar auf Sicht befischen.Ich hab sie an einer einfachen Posenmontage gefangen.2gr-Schwimmer,1,6 gr Blei,und unten ein Wurm,de ich nur an einer einzigen Stelle aufgehängt hatte.So konnte er sich super frei bewegen und lockt viel,viel besser als einer,der sich nicht bewegen kann.

Interessant war,dass die alle direkt unter der Oberfläche standen.Über 60cm tiefem Grund.Dort hab ich den Schwimmer dann auf 30cm gestellt,sodass die Brassen den Wurm genau auf Maulhöhe hatten und das Maul nur öffnen mussten,um ihn einzusaugen.Wenn du so flach angelst,musst du einen total unauffälligen Schwimmer benutzen,oder zumindest die Antenne entfernen.


----------



## Lechfischer (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem:Was mach ich mit den Brassen?Soll ich sie räuchern?Oder Fischfrikadellen?Wie macht man die überhaupt?


----------



## DerSchneider (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Warum nimmst die mit wenn du kein plan hast was du damit machen willst??
Kaum hab ich meine gewogen und nen Foto gemacht rutschen mir die Brassen immer aus der Hand und schimmen weg, somit habe ich das "Problem" mit dem verwerten nicht.


----------



## <Carp><2005> (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war auch am WE wieder mal los und konnte:
1 Karpfen von 48 cm
1 Aal von 63 cm
4 Brassen von ca. 30 cm landen   #h

Mfg. <Carp><2005>


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute mit der Matchrute bewaffnet am Isebekkanal und ich konnte 1 Rotauge von ca. 25 cm auf Teig und 2 Brassen von jeweils 40 cm auf 2 Maiskörnern fangen. Die Brassen hoben die Pose immer an. Leider verhaute ich heute noch 3 Bisse und mir schlitzte ein guter 50 er Brassen kurz vor dem Ufer aus. Ach ja, ein Brassen hatte nur noch ganz leichten Laichausschlag. Eigentlich müssten die doch richtig viele Pickel am Körper haben, aber dieser Brassen hatte nur noch ganz leichten Ausschlag. Anscheint haben einige Brassen schon abgelaicht ;+ .


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Habe heute auf madenbündel 2 Brassen von je 42cm und ne Güster von 35cm gefangen. Ist aber nichts besonderes


----------



## DerStipper (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war heut auch war zwar bedeckt also nich so besonders aber was solls. Nach 5 min der erste vermeintlcihe Biss auf die Feeder. Nach 4minütigem Drill kam ein ca. 2,5kg schwerer Stein zum vorschein. Auf ihm saß ne Muschel und die hat sich am Madenbündel zu schaffen gemacht. Nebenbei hab ich auch mit der Speedrute ein paar Ukels gefangen als Köfis für nen Kumpel. So dann kam sie. Dann kam sie an richtig Majestetisch und hat sich garnicht an mir und meinem roten T-Shirt gestört, diese riesiege Brasse Marke Elefantenklodeckel. So nen riesen hab ich noch nie gesehen und sie wollte einfach nich beißen ist um den Köder rumgeschwommen aber sonst auch nix dann hab ich an einen 18er Haken!! 5 Maden gepiext aber die wollte immernoch nich. Oben auf der Mauer hinter mir stand ein der rief reiß doch das Viech einfach so schaffste das nie. Nach einem Wortgefecht verzog der Typ sich endlich. Und die Brasse auch. Etliche Ukels später kam sie wieder und wollte einfach nich beißen. Immer mehr Futter un Futter reingepfeffert. Und dann wurde es mir zu viel Die Brasse hatte sich schon wieder verzogen. 
Ich hab mein 11m Rute ausgepackt als sich die Brasse wieder verzog. Also Brassenmontage ran war noch auf genau die Stelle eingestellt aber ich hab trotzdem nochmal gelotet. Uff stimmt auf den mm genau. OK dann los. Die ersten 2 Fische waren Rotaugen ziemlich groß so 28-32cm. Aber wieder reingesetzt waren nich mein Zielfische. Doch dann ein zarghafter Zupfer. Ich begann zu grinsen, mein Freund auch. der Schwimmer legt sich ich war schon am Jubeln ich hab se dran ich hab se dran. Anschlag und klatsch kam nen Rotzbarsch angeflogen welch enttäuschung. Naja aber bei usn gibt es die Rotzbrasche nurnoch sehr sehr selten.
Und dann ich guckte zur Feeder was geht denn da ab? Ich dachte die Rute bricht gleich. Strammer anhieb. Sitzt ja das isse die Brasse sagte mein Kumpel ich sagte nur das ich das nich denke. Und ich hatte recht nen 32er Rotauge schon wieder. Der Tag der Rotaugen 3 Stück 2 32cm und ein 28cm das war geil aber ich wollte die Brasse. Also weiter. Wieder Futter rein. Blasen begannen in einer fläche von ungefähr 1,5m² aufzusteigen. Da zog der Schwimmer richtung land. Wasn dass fragte einer von oben der Mauer. Ich zuckte mit den Schulter. Doch dann begann der Thriller des Tages#t  der Fish schoß richtung Hauptstrom. Der Anhsclag saß der Gummizug dehnte sich und dehnte sich ich dachte nur Vorfach, Gummi oder Rute am besten Vorfach. Dann ließ der druck nach und der Schwimmer ging wieder auf seine alte Position zurück. der Gummizog sich zurück ich zog an der Fisch kam mit aber auch nur einige Meter. Spaßes halbe warf ich etwas Futter 3m neben die Pose dann begann diese dahin zu wandern. Komischerfisch hängt am Haken und will fressen? Naja egal weiter im Texte die Ereingnisse wiederholten sich und wiederholten sich nach ca. 20min war es mir genug nu bedauere ich es ich zog an auf teufel komm raus dann begann die achterbahn fahrt. Um den Fisch besser kontrollieren zu können Steckte ich wieder auch und zog und zog und dann Schoss die Rute nach hinten. Vorfach gerissen ein lautes Sch*** erschallte im Moseltal aber naja verloren ist verloren. Auf der Feeder ging garnix mehr und ich packte ein. Während dem Einpacken fing ich mit der Feeder nochmal nen Rotzbarsch aber das war es auch. Verdammt was war das für ein Fisch?:c #q 
Habt ihr sowas auch schonmal erlebt?


----------



## DerSchneider (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moinsen

wir waren heut auch am Wasser, obwohl der Ostwind nicht viel versprach.
Gefangen haben wir wie erwartet nicht sehr dolle, 20 Rotaugen unter 30cm und zwei Brassen die noch zu Klodeckeln werden müssen  
Einer aus unserem Team hatte noch einen ungebetenen Gast am Platz, solche Schlangen haben wir immoment voll viele bei uns #t


----------



## Adrian* (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hab von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag 12 Brassen und ein Rotauge gefangen...leider keine bilder  :c 

Gestern dann eine Brasse und ne kleine Barbe...











Bin samstag "abend" umd 23:30uhr noch zwischen die rampen feedern gegangen, bis ca. 3:50uhr, hatte 5 bisse, davon zwei aussteiger und 3 verschlagen, so doof muss man erst mal sein  :c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wir waren gestern Früh für ein paar Stunden an einem teich und das Ergebnis waren: 7Rotfedern und Plötzen und ein Brassen bei mir. Mein Vater konnte einen Giebel von 31cm und ne Rotfeder auf der Stippe landen. Unser Bekannter auch noch so etwa 4 Rotfedern und Plötzen. Die Köder waren aber auch ständig abgefressen


----------



## Fischerman-Friend (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ karpfencamp

ich finde sowas total ********, wenn man nichts fängt, und dann versuch die schuld irgendwo anders zu suchen! ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ich nichts fange, das liegt aber nur daran, dass die maden im wasser ersaufen. sag einfach dass du nichts gefangen hast und das wars!


----------



## DerStipper (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> : 7Rotfedern und Plötzen und ein Brassen bei mir.


Fisherman- Friend bist du einfach nur neidisch weil du garnix fängst und nu musste hier alle schlecht machen. Das find ich zum :v achso und guck mal oben er hat was gefangen du Pflaume. Ich glaub du hast keine Freunde und lässt das dann hier an den Leuten aus udn denkst das die das cool finden und denkst sie wären deine Freunde is aber nich. Also hör auf hier die Leute schlecht zu machen#d ´
er meinte damit mit dem Köder abgefressen das die Fische nur genuckelt haben.Und daurch die Köder abgefressen ahben aber er sie nich landen konnte. |splat:
ICH HABE FERTIG


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@fischerman-friend: du hast wohl gar keine peilung von friedfischangeln, sonst würdest du nich so einen müll schreiben. mal beißen die fische aggresiv und nehmen den köder sofort, mal sind sie aber auch bei der köderaufnahme sehr vorschtig. aber sowas kennste wohl nicht#q


----------



## Fischerman-Friend (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ihr seit soo schlecht, das ist erbärmlich! hahahaha! ich angle jetzt schon seit fast 6 jahren, ok?! ich hab wohl mehr ahnung vom angeln als ihr amteure, ist das klar?!

labert mich nicht voll ihr looser, ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hört auf zu diskutieren, das ist angeln und kein wettkampf, es gibt halt tage da fängt man, an anderen tagen wiederum nichts, das ist bei jedem so....manchmal liegt es auch einfach nur an dem gewässer wo man angelt..da kann man selber nicht immer was für!


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit soo schlecht, das ist erbärmlich! hahahaha! ich angle jetzt schon seit fast 6 jahren, ok?! ich hab wohl mehr ahnung vom angeln als ihr amteure, ist das klar?!
> 
> labert mich nicht voll ihr looser, ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!


 
lol du noob, bist ja n ganz toller#6 . wenn du soviel ahnung hättest dann würdest du nicht son quatsch schreibe:v   . angelst wohl schon seit 6 jahren im gartenteich wa? oder im forellensee#d du schwachstruller


----------



## Lionhead (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit soo schlecht, das ist erbärmlich! hahahaha! ich angle jetzt schon seit fast 6 jahren, ok?! ich hab wohl mehr ahnung vom angeln als ihr amteure, ist das klar?!
> 
> labert mich nicht voll ihr looser, ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!


 
Hallo Dennis, vielleicht hat dir das noch keiner gesagt, aber Drogen sind schlecht für die Gesundheit.
Deine 13 Postings sind ja sehr aussagekräftig und zeugen von enormen Sachverstand.
Erste Grundregel:
Wir versuchen hier entspannt über unser Hobby zu klönen und müssen uns nicht von Leuten, die länger Angeln als sie schreiben können, Vorhaltungen machen lassen.
Komm wieder runter und poste etwas Sachliches.
Ich habe schon öfter Schneidertage gehabt, das lag nicht immer an mir. mach mal Urlaub an der ostsee und geh Meerforellen Angeln. da lernst du Demut.
So genug jetzt.
Jan "Lionhead" (der seit 1983 angelt)


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!


 
oh soll ich jetzt von dem herren oberangler angst haben:m


----------



## Lionhead (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Sooo Kinder, jetzt haben wir genug gespielt, jetzt gehen wir alle nach hause und essen schön unseren Milchbrei, außerdem ist es schon 22.42 Uhr und ihr müßtet längst im bett sein.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit soo schlecht, das ist erbärmlich! hahahaha! ich angle jetzt schon seit fast 6 jahren, ok?! ich hab wohl mehr ahnung vom angeln als ihr amteure, ist das klar?!
> 
> labert mich nicht voll ihr looser, ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!



Wow, "bitchchecker" 1337-Hax0rz auch hier im Anglerboard! *mega-lol* |jump:


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So Jungs, haltet alle mal die Luft an, das gilt ab sofort. Antwortet sachlich oder geht angeln


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, haltet alle mal die Luft an, das gilt ab sofort. Antwortet sachlich oder geht angeln


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Adrian* (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

nä nä nä, hier is wat los....


----------



## Robin90 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit soo schlecht, das ist erbärmlich! hahahaha! ich angle jetzt schon seit fast 6 jahren, ok?! ich hab wohl mehr ahnung vom angeln als ihr amteure, ist das klar?!
> 
> labert mich nicht voll ihr looser, ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!


 
Sag mal hast du nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun?Wenn du so wie so nur so eine schei.. schreibst kannst du es auch gleich lassen sonst hast du hier nichts im Board zu suchen!!!!Verstanden???Pfui!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> @ karpfencamp
> 
> ich finde sowas total ********, wenn man nichts fängt, und dann versuch die schuld irgendwo anders zu suchen! ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ich nichts fange, das liegt aber nur daran, dass die maden im wasser ersaufen. sag einfach dass du nichts gefangen hast und das wars!


 
Ich habe doch etwas gefangen oder habe ich mich anders ausgedrückt. Wenn ich öfters angeschlagen habe und dann die Köder nach dem biss ab waren ist das doch abgefressen. Und ich habe es ja auch 8 mal geschafft den Biss anzuschlagen und dabei kámen eben die Rotfedern Plötzen und der Brassen heraus. Mal ne Frage. Kannst du nicht richtig lesen? Na dann übe mal mit deiner Mutti fleißig das Lesen. Dann kannste auch meine Beiträge lesen und hoffentlich auch den Inhalt verstehen. #6


----------



## Rotauge (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@robin90: Auch wenn du im Grunde genommen recht hast, dein Ton trägt nicht dazu bei, dass hier Ruhe einkehrt. 

Also so langsam aber sicher werde ich mal die gelben Karten aus dem Schrank holen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ Fishermans Friend: Bitte lese dir mal einen kompletten Thread und dannach deine bisherigen Postings durch - der Unterschied wird dir wohl selbst auffallen, bitte wechsle die Spur!


Also bei mir am Rursee sinds bislang nur ein paar Rotaugen, müßte halt nochmal nen Tag mit 5 KG Futter auf Brassen feedern, aber irgendwie bin ich im moment voll geil auf Raubis...:q 

So, und jetzt reden wir wieder über Friedfischis!#6


----------



## ThomasRö (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit soo schlecht, das ist erbärmlich! hahahaha! ich angle jetzt schon seit fast 6 jahren, ok?! ich hab wohl mehr ahnung vom angeln als ihr amteure, ist das klar?!
> 
> labert mich nicht voll ihr looser, ihr wisst gernicht mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt, ich warn euch!


*nieder knie* Erbarmen grosser Fischergott
Gruß Thomas
...der seit 8 Jahren angelt
...der aber erst 14 Jahre alt ist
...der zweifacher Vereinsmeister ist
...und zweifacher Vize
...und nun genug angegeben hat :q


----------



## DerSchneider (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moinsen

also so ein Wortwechsel hab ich hier ja noch nie gelesen #t 

@Fischerman-Friend

wie lange man angelt hat nicht umbedingt etwas mit dem Erfolg zu tun :m 
Und Looser....na ja wenn du das sagst  
Wenn du so gut angeln kannst sehen wir uns ja bestimmt mal #h Kommst nicht aus Niedersachsen oder??Wenn ja vom 3-5.6. is Gemeinschaftsangeln vom LV in Fredenbeck, bis dann #6 

@ThomasRö

hast du schon mit 10Jahren bei der Jugend geangelt??Sonst kommt das nicht hin oder bist in zwei Vereinen??

PEACE der BEZIRKSMEISTER (U18) im BEZIRK20 (angeb |supergri )


----------



## Lionhead (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen
> 
> also so ein Wortwechsel hab ich hier ja noch nie gelesen #t
> 
> ...


 
Stopping mein Gudster....
laß man Herrn Fischermann-Friend in Ruhe.
Hier soll wieder übers Angeln geredet werden.
Ob jemand Bezirks- oder Hausmeister ist ,kann uns total egal sein...
Rotauge hat die Gelben karten schon in der Hand...

Jan "Lionehad"


----------



## Robin90 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> @robin90: Auch wenn du im Grunde genommen recht hast, dein Ton trägt nicht dazu bei, dass hier Ruhe einkehrt.
> 
> Also so langsam aber sicher werde ich mal die gelben Karten aus dem Schrank holen


Na ist doch war was soll denn das???Der soll mal sein Alter hin schreiben dann kann man ja mal weiter reden ob er schon so viel "GRips" hat und weis wie man angelt und das nicht jeder Tag gleich ist!!!!!!!!Einfach nur dumm die Aussage von Fishermans Friendon!


----------



## DerStipper (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> *nieder knie* Erbarmen grosser Fischergott
> Gruß Thomas
> ...der seit 8 Jahren angelt
> ...der aber erst 14 Jahre alt ist
> ...


 
Punkt 1 geht mir genauso
Punkt 2 auch
Punkt 3 hehe 3facher
Punkt 4 1mal
Punkt 5 hast recht

aber ich könnt nochmehr nachlegen aber will ja nich so sein wie unser Fisherman-Friend

so gehe morgen wieder mal Stippen und muss mal gucken was kommt hofffentlichw as gutes:q


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute feedern und konnte 2 Brassen von ca. 40 cm fangen :q . Leider habe ich Trottel die Kamera vergessen und es gibt keine Fotos |evil: .

@Fishermans Friend
Ich habe heute auch recht viele Bisse vermasselt. Bin ich deshalb ein Looser? Wie die anderen schon schrieben. Das Beißverhalten der Friedfische ist sehr unterschiedlich. Manchmal spielen sie nur mit dem Köder und an anderen Tagen ziehen sie mit dem Köder im Maul sofort ab. Ich hatte schon Tage, wo ich 10 Bisse und mehr vermasselte, aber da kann der Angler doch nichts für. Ich würde mir deinen Beitrag an deiner Stelle mal gründlich überlegen. Deine Drohung hättest du dir auch sparen können!


----------



## Fischerman-Friend (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@all

MIR FEHLEN ECHT DIE WORTE!

DAS IST SO BILLIG!

ABER NAJA, DIE MEISTEN HIER SIND HALT NUR DUMME SONDERSCHÜLER, HAHAHAHA!

AUßERDEM, WENN ICH MEINE MEINUNG JEMANDEM ÄUßERE (KARPFENCHAMP) DANN SOLLT IHR EUCH ALLE RAUSHALTEN, VERSTANDEN?!

ICH MEIN DAS ERNST!

WENN JEMAND WAS ZU SAGEN HAT, DANN KANN ER MIR DAS JA SAGEN, DANN TREFFEN WIR UNS UND ERLEDIGEN DAS!

PASST BLOß AUF!


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

mach ruhig so weiter..du machst dir grad richtig viele freunde du underground gangster...


----------



## STeVie (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Deine SHIFT taste hängt!  :q  #q


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@STeVie 


 :q  :q  :m


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Adrian setz ihn einfach auf die Ignore Liste hab ich auch gemacht dann musste dir so nen scheiß nich mehr anhören obwohl das auch ganz lustig sein kann:q


----------



## Rotauge (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Fischerman-Friend: So geht es nicht weiter! Du musst hier andere Member nicht dumm anmachen. Das gibt die erste Verwarnung.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So jetzt reicht es du kleiner Gangster. Du hast dir eben gerade als du mir die PN geschickt hast dein Todesurteil geschrieben. Meine lieben herren, was ihr jetzt lest wird euch im tiefsten Sinne schockieren. So diese PN hat er mir gerade geschrieben: 



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> edit by Rotauge, Private Nachrichten dürfen nicht veröffentlicht werden


 
Ich bin kein Haupt oder Sonderschüler. Ich bin auf dem Gymnasium du kleiner Schlaumeier. Wie kann ich Fische fangen wenn ich sie nicht lande? Mir sind ja keine abgefallen sondern es hat eben nur auch Fehlbisse gegeben.


----------



## Warius (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Was ist den hier los?!?!?!??! |kopfkrat 

@Fischerman-Friend,

du scheinst ja ein sehr lustiges Kerlchen zu sein...

Melde dich lieber bei den anonymen Cholerikern an, oder im Club der trostlosen Arschgeigen, aber lass das AB in Ruhe!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Mein schönes Thema was ich hier aufgemacht habe ist durch den Typen wieder versaut. Von mir aus schließt das Thema wenn es nicht innerhalb von den nächsten 2 Tagen besser wird. Denn ich finde dass hat hier echt nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun


----------



## Warius (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Mein schönes Thema was ich hier aufgemacht habe ist durch den Typen wieder versaut. Von mir aus schließt das Thema wenn es nicht innerhalb von den nächsten 2 Tagen besser wird. Denn ich finde dass hat hier echt nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun



Mach dir nichts draus, solche Spezialisten gibts in viele Foren...wenn das so weiter geht, werden sich die Mods schon um diesen Herren kümmern!


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fischerman-Friend schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> MIR FEHLEN ECHT DIE WORTE!
> 
> ...



So von Sonderschüler zu Sonderschüler: DU BIST RAUS!


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ alle anderen

Wir Moderatoren haben die Sache kurz diskutiert und sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, den User Fishermans-Friend für unbefristete Zeit zu sperren. Beleidigungen und Bedrohungen öffentlich und via PM können und werden wir hier in unserem Forum nicht dulden.


----------



## froggy31 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

#6 @ achim,  #6 , ich würde sagen unbestimmte Zeit heißt lebenslänglich,
man muß sich hier ja öfter mal blöde Anmachen lassen, aber der Typ schlug ja echt dem Fass den Boden aus !

@ karpfenchamp, laß dir deinen wirklich sinnvollen Thread nicht von so einem vermiesen. Allgemein sollte man auf solche Postings garnicht reagieren, bringt bei solchen Leuten nichts. Die wollen dich nur aus der Reserve locken 

gruß froggy


----------



## MelaS72 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich hoffe mal, 3 Seiten weiter ist das Thema, was hier vorgefallen ist, vergessen (hoffentlich). Ich habe hier mit Erstaunen und Respekt gelesen, was so alles gefangen wurde und ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut!
Würde mich freuen, weiterhin hier solche Postings zu finden!


----------



## lindenerspezial (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Es ist echt das allerletzte, hier Sonderschüler zu diffamieren. Da werde ich wütend!!! Kenne keinen, der so eine ******* von sich geben würde wie Du, Fisherman-Friend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo jetzt aber mal ausatmen und weg damit!  |wavey: 

Solche Leuts werden immer mal wieder auftauchen und unütze Wellen schieben. Die sind es nun wirklich nicht wert sich damit zu beschäftigen und das persönlich zu nehmen. Ich hatte das mit dem "bitchchecker"-alike nicht umsonst geschrieben. Wer das noch nicht kennt (Pflichtlektüre!) , danach mal googlen (mehr Suchbegriffe s.o.) und herzhaft ablachen über solche Angeber-Deppen!  |supergri 
Derartige Leute provozieren irgendwann life auf den richtigen Obelix zu treffen und dann richtig gebügelt zu werden, da kann man sich sicher sein. 

@Karpfenchamp reg dich darüber nicht weiter auf, dafür kannst Du nix, das ist wie ein Meteoriteneinschlag und kann immer mal passieren.  :g 

Wichtig finde ich, daß sich alle einig sind daß ein solches Verhalten unmöglich und nicht tolerabel ist; und die Säuberungskommision der Mods schnell geschaltet und hier auch vom Gefühl her gleich richtig durchgegriffen hat - dafür  #6  

Wenn weiterer Diskussionbedarf zu diesem und ähnlichen Vorfällen herrscht, würde ich vorschlagen ich einen Laberthread (wenn nochnicht irgendwo im Untergrund vorhanden) wie etwa: "Wie gehen wir mit Rumpöblern um" aufzumachen und sich dort auszutauschen, der (wohlvorhandenen?) Ärger von der Seele reden und darüber zu reflektieren. Die Diskussion hier im Thread tut dem Topic ja nicht gut.

Also hier lieber wieder Infos (und Bilder!  ) von großen "Kleinfischen" !


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also am Sonntag der warscheinlich "ultimative" Vergleich. Pierre mit der Telestippe ohne Gummi und mit langer Schnur wird mit mir verglichen dem vertreter des "neuem" Stippfischens soll heißen ich mit Gummizug und verkürzter montage an meiner 11m Stecke.
Dann kann man ja sehen wie es ausgeht


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Echt danke Achim dass du das Ärgernis beseitigt hast. Musste ja auch mal sein. Aber ab jetzt nur noch sinnvolle Beiträge. 

@Stipper; Ich persönlich bin ja der Vertreter der Telestippen da die am billigsten sind. Ich werde morgen mal zum Wettangeln vom Verein gehen. Es wird auf Weißfisch geangelt. Letztes mal hatte ich nur Rotfedern, Plötzen und  Güstern und leider keine Brasse. Ich hoffe diesmal wird sich das ändern. Hoffentlich krieg ich nicht so einen dummen Platz beim losen. Letztes mal saß ich fast im Gebüsch und es hat sich ständig meine Schnur verfangen. Ich war insgesamt erst 2 mal beim Hegefischen. Und ich war beide male im Mittelfeld. Diesmal will ich ein bisschen besser abschneiden. Mal gucken was da morgen so wird


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Karpfenchamp
also ich hab auch bis mitte letztes Jahr mit der Telestippe gefischt. Welche haste denn und wie lang? Dann hab ich mir mal ne Pole gegeönnt hab mir vorher ne neue Matche, Feeder gegönnt und dann dachte ich es ist Zeit für ne richtige Stippe. Mit dem Gummizug hat es auch direkt viel besser geklappt. Ohne den Gummi und die neue Rutenlänge hätte ich warscheinlich den Döbel den ich hier reingesetzt hab auch gefangen aber dann hätte der Drill noch länger gedauert. Da der Döbel unheimliche Fluchten gemacht hat 
Zum Theam Mordsfummelei. Nö stimmt nich ich hab nen Buch/Heft übers Stippen da hat dann drinne gestanden wie es funzt keine 10min arbeit.
Wie groß ist denn eure Jugend das du immer im Mittelfeld landest?
Wie lotest du aus sag mal was dann kann ich dir helfen. 
Musst nur sagen wie du angelst dann kann ich dir helfen 
Achso die Plätze die alle so schlecht machen sind meiner erfahrung nach immer für ne Überraschung gut.


----------



## Janossi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

was für eine Ruhe... HERRLICH !!!

@KC

viel Glück beim Wettangeln, vielleicht sieht man sich im Sommer.

Ich werde heute auch nochmal an den Rhein gehen und stippen ( mit Gummizug), nehem mal die Kamera mit, vielleicht gibt es ein paar schöne Bilder, von Steinen, Schiffen und mal sehen, dem einen oder anderen Fisch. Vielleicht eine schöne Brasse, letzte Woche hatten wir erst eine 60er.

allen viel Erfolg uund jedem seinen Fisch

in diesem Sinne

Gruß aus Mainz

Jan


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Janossi
fährste im Sommer nach Magdeburg oder was?
ich denke das KC die Hegefischen im eigenen Verein hat. Meinte du würdeste ihm auf nem Fische sehen oder was?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nee Stipper Janossi kann sich doch ne Tageskarte hohlen. Außerdem wollten wir alle mal gemeinsam in MD Aalangeln. Stipper ich fische mit einer 6 Meter Telestippe. Ich habe eine 20er Hauptschnur´, und ein 10er Vorfach. Ich will möglichst viele Fische fangen. Mein Futter hat viele winzige partikel drinn und sieht etwas heller als Braun aus. Achja ich fische mit einer 0,5g Pose. Habe schonmal in meinem Teich probiert und sieh steht optimal. Der See ist extrem flach. Daher ist er an den meisten Stellen nur etwa 30cm tief. ich war bisher immer na Stellen wo das Wasser vielleicht 30cm hatte. Kannst du mir ein paar Tipps geben was ich noch verbessern könnte?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Kann mir jemand noch Tipps geben?


----------



## Funpeoplez (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ey ihr möchtegern-gangster, dank euch ist mein meister  Fischerman-Friend geschlossen!

warum musstet ihr das machen?!

war das nötig?


----------



## Angler100 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Funpeoplez

Ey was bist du denn für einer?!!!

Hier gehts ums Angeln, und nicht um irgendein Kinderkram!

Wenn du und dein komischer Kumpel streit haben wollt, dann geht irgendwo anders hin, aber nicht hier!


----------



## Janossi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@stipper


bin gebürtig aus MD und im Sommer ab und zu oben, da wollen wir uns mal zum Angeln treffen wie letztes Jahr mit Veit.

@Kumpel vom Vollproll

das war schon besser so, denn einige haben hier schon gezittert
aber nicht vor Angst, sondern vor Wut, solche Kommentare kann er abgeben, aber dann sollte er dich vielleicht besser ein Hool-Forum suchen, denn hier passt das nicht so richtig |kopfkrat 

war heute am Rhein und wir haben unter anderem eine schöne Barbe gefangen, ich denke sie war um die 4 Pfund, messen konnten wir sie nicht mehr, denn dann brach das Unheil ( Gewitter) über uns herein, Weltuntergangsstimmung !!!

so long 

Jan


----------



## JonasH (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

;(  Manno habe mich heute soooo aufs Angeln gefreut und was istt?!?! Sturm und regen  Ich kriege das Kotzen, schon mit nem Kumpel telefoniert, er kann direkt aufn KAnal gucken und er meinte auch das unter 40gr. Blei auf Grund zu schmettern heute nix geht... wollte eigentlich köfis stippen gehen super!!! *grrr* Warum ist immer dann scheiß Wetter, wenn ich mal ZEit habe?!
MEint ihr das sich das Wetter nach nem Mega schauer nochmal beruhigen kann?!?!


----------



## EgoZocker (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ist nicht ganz auszuschließen. Bei uns hat es vor einer Stunde auch gegossen.
Jezt scheint die Sonne! Aber natürlich nur, weil ich keine Zeit habe :c :c :c


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

bei uns hat es noch nich geregnet (aber gestern und wie) naja wollte heute eigentlich auch angeln gehen aber das überleg ich mir nochmal vieleicht morgen abend ne Stunde uff Aal oder so is zwar am Montag Schule aber was solls:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So Leute bin wieder zurück und das mit einem echt bescheidenen Ergebnis. Sie haben sehr schlecht gebissen. Als ich war ja beim Hegefischen und konnte insgesamt nur 9 Fische verbuchen. Eine große Plötze ist mir leider nach dem Abhaken ins wasser gerutscht und konnte deshalb nicht gewertet werden. Es waren 3 Ukelei, 4 Plötzen und 2 kleinere Brassen. Beim Nachbarn sah es bis auf eine Schleie auch nicht besser aus. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte. Es war eigentlich alles wie geplant bloß dass ich mich 2 mal Vernuddelt hatte und somit Zeit verloren habe. Ich und mein Nachbar waren die letzten. Aber nicht dass ihr jetzt denkt mein Nachbar war ein Amateuer sondern er ist bei uns im Verein sogar in der 3 Köpfigen Jugendmannschaft und somit einer der besten Angler dort. Achja seine Schleie kam nicht in die Wertung da nur Plötzen, Rotfedern, Barsche, Brassen, Güstern, Gründlinge und Ukeleis in die Wertung kommen. Habt ihr eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte? Unser Platz war mitten in der Sonne. Nach dem Hegeischen hatte ich noch einige mdaen übrig und beschloss dass ich noch wo anders hingehe um zu Stippen. das war dann die alte Elbe. Dort konnte ich noch einen haufen Ukeleis fangen und somit aren meine Maden auch alle geworden


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hast du auf Grund aufliegen gefischt? Mit dem Haken meine ich

und das mit der Schleie is einfach nur dumm Fisch ist Fisch und egal welcher.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du auf Grund aufliegen gefischt? Mit dem Haken meine ich


 
Ja ich habe die Montage so eingestellt das der Haken gerade so Grundkontakt hatte


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

lass das nächste mal 1-5cm(jenach Steinen in der Drifft) über dem Grund schweben. Da die Rotaugen keine driekten Grundfische sind die Rotaugen sind Fische die knapp über dem Grund stehen.
Für Brassen lass ruhig mal 15-20cm zu tief stehen da so der Köder schon ziemlich stark verzögert wird.
Achso und Mannschafft hat nix zu sagen:q als ich noch nich Mannschafft war hab ich trotzdem alle abgezogen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich habe versucht speziell Brassen zu fangen. Glaub mir. Die Typen von der Mannschaft sind echte Profis


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

lool KC ich glaube (fast) jeder ist an seinem Hausgewässer Profi. Wenn ich ein fischen bei euch wäre könnte ich mein Talent beweisen weil ich garkeine Ahnung von der Elbe wäre es wäre mal interresant ein Fischen von uns bei euch zu machen mit euch und eins Fischen von euch bei uns zu machen auch mit uns. Dann kann man schon sagen wie gut wer ist. Also du weißt ja jetzt wie du auf Brassen angelst. Aber am besten hättest du ne Steckstippe dann könntest du präziser Fischen als mit laner Schnur und das is ja besonders wichtig auf Brassen.
Wie lang sind deine Vorfächer? Wie dick? Wie groß is der Haken? Fertig Vorfächer?


----------



## Adrian* (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

jo, Stipper hat recht....

wenn du hier hin kommen würdest könnte ich dir auch die fische vor der nase weg fangen, wenn ich bei dir wär würdest du fangen...


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Bis auf nen Futter hab ich für die Elbe nix aber mit dem Futter hat die Person an einem durchgang 20kg Fisch gefangen das is heftig. Von unserem Freundschafftsverein ist das Futter die schenken uns von der Jugend immer Futter und bringen Rezepte und alles mit ziemlich nett die Leute.


----------



## kiepenangler (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

moin moin

hatte heute nachmittag lv-angeln am nok. der größte mist, von ca. 20 leuten wurden 2 fische gefangen ein brassen von ca 800g und einer von ca. 250g. aber morgen wirds bestimmt besser|kopfkrat da haben wa königsangeln


----------



## Fabian89 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich hab freitag in unssrem vereinsfluss in der nähe eines wehres 41 gründlinge gefangen. am nächsten tag war dann im selben fluss an einer anderen stelle ein freundeschaftsangeln vom verein ohne wertung usw. 
da hatte ich dann aber wie die meisten anderen nciht einen einzigen fisch


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Leute wir habn nicht in der Elbe geangelt. In einem See der Früher durch die elbe endtstanden ist und jetzt keinen Zufluss zur Elbe mehr hat. Ich muss zugeben dass ich mich in dem See fast gar nicht auskenne und man darf ihn im Normalfall nur mit einer speziellen Erlaubnis befischen. Die habe ich nicht. Nur beim Wettangeln darf man auch ohne die Erlaubnis da fischen. 
@Stipper; Ich bestelle mir eine Matchrute. Sollte ich die dafür nehmen?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nächstes mal ist das Fischen an der Elbe. An den Buhnen. Wie sollte ich vorgehen und wo sammeln sich die Fische an den Buhnen? Brauche ich schnell sinkendes Futter? Ich will ja nicht beim Nachbarn Anfüttern.


----------



## Masterfischer (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo,
Guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53325
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## DerStipper (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Leute wir habn nicht in der Elbe geangelt. In einem See der Früher durch die elbe endtstanden ist und jetzt keinen Zufluss zur Elbe mehr hat. Ich muss zugeben dass ich mich in dem See fast gar nicht auskenne und man darf ihn im Normalfall nur mit einer speziellen Erlaubnis befischen. Die habe ich nicht. Nur beim Wettangeln darf man auch ohne die Erlaubnis da fischen.
> @Stipper; Ich bestelle mir eine Matchrute. Sollte ich die dafür nehmen?


 
Keine Matche bestell dir lieber ne Bolo bei Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56738&item=7160441515&rd=1 die hat einer den ich kenne
meine gibt es im moment nicht mehr die ist auch super.
Die Ruten gehen meisten so um die 30-40€ weg#6 das ist relativ günstig. Und du kannst die Rute auch in der Elbe benutzen. Was du mit der Matche nich so gut kannst 

Zum Thema Futter misch dir Angellehm ins Futter dann bleibt es weitgehen bei dir liegen. Und löst sich nich so schnell auf. Also am Anfang 2 Ballen ohne Lehm und den Rest mit Lehm d.h. immer ein bisschen Futter ohne Lehm dabei haben. Manche nehmen auch Kies als beschwerung aber ich finde Lehm besser.

Hier noch nen Link zu ner super Telestippe http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56744&item=7161234081&rd=1 falls du mal ne neue brauchst das Ding ist so ziemlich der mega Hammer. Guck mal das Gewicht:q wenn man das überhaupt noch Gewicht nennen kann#6 |kopfkrat :q

An Buhnen Sammeln sich meist die Fische im Kehrwasser. Ich denke du weißt was das ist musste gucken wo das ist. Aschso und nich zu leicht Fischen. Wenn du mit der Boloangelst dann nen 14er Haken mit 4 oder 5 Maden oder nen 12er Haken mit nem kleinen Mistwurm. Mit den Maden kannste dann sehr warscheinlich 1-2 Barben. Also auch mit entsprechender Schnur ich denke 18er Hauptschnur reicht und 16er Vorfach. Das mit entsprechnd eingestellter Bremse müsste funzen. Am besten nimmste zum Bolofischen ne Matchrolle. Ich hab 2 Matchrollen. Einmal die DAM Quick TTX bin mit der sehr zufrieden, ich hab auch noch die Mitchell ACX 2000 ist auch nich zu unterschätzen vorallem bekommste die Mitchell für 20-25€ ich hab sie imer Ausverkauf von nem Laden für 10€ bekommen:q #6 wenn du die Bremse richtig ewinstellst dürftese auch ne Barbe rausbekommen. Aber wie gesagt ne Bolo finde ich mitlerweile besser.


----------



## DerStipper (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fabian89 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab freitag in unssrem vereinsfluss in der nähe eines wehres 41 gründlinge gefangen. am nächsten tag war dann im selben fluss an einer anderen stelle ein freundeschaftsangeln vom verein ohne wertung usw.
> da hatte ich dann aber wie die meisten anderen nciht einen einzigen fisch


 
41 Gründlinge respekt soviele hab ich gerade mal im meinem ganzen Leben gefangen:q 
@ Kiepenangler
nimms nich so schwer passiert jedem mal. Und beim LV und BV etc. bekommt man ja auch o.F. ja noch Preise:q was ich Klasse finde denn som wird die Jugend nochmal gefördert#6 
bei meinem ersten BV fischen wurden 10 Fische gefangen davon 8 Ukels und eine BaFo und ein Rotauge von mir und das mit über 30 Leuts. Es hat imemrhin noch für Platz 3 gereicht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nee ich hohl mir doch eine match. Ich will die Match ja nicht nur für den Wettkampf haben. Ich bin außerdem nicht so begeistert von einer beringten Stippe. Da gefällt mir die match besser. Ich bestelle mir die Cormoran Hyper Tec Matchrute. Hier ein paar Angaben:
Teile: 3  Länge: 3,90 m  Gewicht: 210g  Wurfgewicht: Es ist nicht angegeben da diese Rute für das Fischen mit fensten Schnüren und Posen da ist  Traglänge: 1,37m 
Der Preis liegt momentan bei 65,95€. Für meine Ansprüche ist diese Rute ideal


----------



## DerStipper (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Warte mal ich geb dir Nachher mal ne Nr. von nem Boardie und Händler der hat ne 4,80m Matche die kostet ich glaub 70€. Die is sicher besser als die Cormoran vorallem ist dies ne Limitierte Auflage an Ruten. ich glaub 500 Stück oder so. Sicher bin ich mir aber nich musst mal den Friedel anrufen aber ich ruf den vorher nochmal an OK?
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht is dat ne Ukelmatche die Cormoran d.h. sie ist absolut nix wenn du mal Brassen oder Carps erwartest aber sicher bin ich mir nich.
Ode besser schreib mal Angler505 ne PN wie es mit den Matchruten ist die er hat die Sonderauflage ich ruf den an und sag dem der soll mal ins Netz kommen und nach seinen PNs gucken OK?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Lass mal dass ist keine Ukelmatch. Da steht dabei dass sie auch zum leichten Forellenfischen verwendet werden kann


----------



## JonasH (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

HEy leute.
Boha heute habe ich mich ruasgetraut *g* ich sags euch so schnell habe ich meinen Schirm noch nie aufgebaut... Aber hatte glück braucht den Schirm nur 2 mal kurz für mich sonst war er für meine Sachen "reserviert" und wenn ich mal nciht mehr stehen konnte lol bin heute nciht wie geplant am Kanal gewesen sondern an nem kleinen VEreinsteich, dort ist immer Weißfisch im Überfluss... und da fängt jeder mit ner feinen Pose und 2 MAden am Haken! Naja heute war ein mittelmäßiger Tag... (Da aber auch viel Wind) habe 20 Fische gefangen, aber eine Babyschleie (15 cm) wieder reingesetzt, dann musste ich leider noch 3 Barsche, (alle so um die 8-10 cm) da sie den HAken fast schon verdaut hatten, auch töten, der Rest waren eiugentlich alles schöne Köfi Rotaugen und Rotfedern, wobei noch 2 20 cm Rotis dabei waren. War echt spaßig, denn habe mit meiner feinsten Shimano gefischt wg -10 gr, und so weich, die 20 cm Rotis ham da schon mächtig Radau gemacht!
Aber habe leider auch noch nen Karpfen habe schon 2 Minuten gedrillt (War kein riese aber bei der Rute...) war schon ein mächtiger KAmps aber dann habe ich das KRaut nicht gesehen, dachte, dass ich ihn am Feld schon vorbei hatte, naja denkt euch den rest


----------



## Fabian89 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@derstipper:
bei uns is das eigentlich normal 40 oder mehr in 2 stunden zu fangen. das wasser war wegen angespültem sand sogar nur ca.50 cm tief. direkt vor meinen füßen hab ich auch so 5 stück auf sicht gefangen.
ein 18cm gründi war auch dabei. für gründlinge ja schon richtig gut.

letztes jahr habe ich am gleichen platz aber dann noch bei anderer wassertiefe 53 fische gefangen. viele rotaugen, döbel und eher weniger gründlinge, haseln, rotfedern.
aber bei dem angeln habe ich meine noch einzige gestippte brasse in diesem fluss gefangen. war mit 65 cm dann auch noch größer wie die wenigen die wenigen brassen die ich auf grund gefangen hab.

bei unseren anangeln vom verein hab ich sogar noch viel mehr gefangen, fast nur rotaugen von 5-8 gramm im schnitt.auf den bilder hab ich gerade ein für diesen tag "kapitales" rotauge gefangen und auf einen heb ich gerade eins raus(kescher war bei diesem angeln fast überflüssig)
die sitzkiepe und plattform hab ich aber jetzt verkauft weil ich durch glück ne rivestation bekommen hab...


----------



## Dadycool21 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo Leute,

war gestern Abend mal wieder an einem unserer Angelseen.
Ziel waren ein paar schöne Brassen.
Ansitz war von 19:00 Uhr bis 21:30
Geangelt habe ich in ca. 4m tiefe mit 2 Matchruten mit Waggler 16 und 18 Schnur mit 14 Vorfach und 12 Eisen.
Köder waren Mais, Made und Wurm.
Futter von Modial-F Biomix-Brassen Rot-Feeder Fluss-Match

Gefangen habe ich 1 Plötze und einen schönen Brassen von 43cm siehe Bild.






Gruß euer Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal dass ist keine Ukelmatch. Da steht dabei dass sie auch zum leichten Forellenfischen verwendet werden kann



11. Gebot: Du sollst nicht alles Glauben was auf dem Papier steht ... :m

(hol Dir bloß keine Mischgewebe Matchrute - die wird auf Dauer nicht gefallen)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich denke schon dass mir die gefallen wird. Müsste nochmal nachgucken um zu sehen welches Gewebe es ist. ich habe sehr sorgfältig nach bestimmten Kriterien ausgesucht und die hat mir echt gefallen


----------



## Fabian89 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

heute beim stippen an einem wehr hab ich ne kleine bachforelle und 2 brassen von ca. 50 bis 55 cm gefangen. hatte keine kamera mit, deswegen nur fotos aufm handy.
morgen geh ich aber wahrscheinlich wieder dahin angeln und nehm dann ne camera mit..


----------



## Fabian89 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war gerade also wieder am gleichen platz wie gestern mit der bolorute. diesmal nur eine brasse. wieder ähnliche größe. in der schnellen strömung in der nähe des wehres wird das material gänzschon belastet wenn die brasse in der strömung ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=27783
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=27784


----------



## Mühle (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War eben mit der Spinnrute kurz am Rhein für ne halbe Stunde. Hatte einen Barbenbrummer von etwa 60 cm dran, den ich nach einem kräftigen Drill zurückgesetzt habe. Zwar ist diese Barbe wohl eher den Raubfischen, denn den Friedfischen zuzurechnen, dennoch teile ich dies hier mal mit.
Köder war ein Spinner.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> War eben mit der Spinnrute kurz am Rhein für ne halbe Stunde. Hatte einen Barbenbrummer von etwa 60 cm dran, den ich nach einem kräftigen Drill zurückgesetzt habe. Zwar ist diese Barbe wohl eher den Raubfischen, denn den Friedfischen zuzurechnen, dennoch teile ich dies hier mal mit.
> Köder war ein Spinner.
> 
> Gruß Mühle


Muss ich meinen Gute-Nacht-Senf zu geben :
Ich kenne hier Leute, die angeln ausschliesslich mit Mini-Wobbler auf Barbe. 
Dann gibt es vermutlich noch mehr Barben, die den Raubfischen zuzuordnen sind.Hat vermutlich ein Fressverhalten wie der Döbel = Käse, Madenknödel werden genauso genommen wie kleine Köfis oder noch besser ein Schwanzstückchen. 

Gruss
Herbert


----------



## Mühle (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ Haken

So isses. Ein neues Phänomen ist das ganz sicher nicht. Dachte nur, es passte dann doch weniger in diesen thread, wenn man meine eigentliche Fangabsicht zugrundelegt.
Shlaf gut!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Bullov (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

komme gerade vom sbiro fischen wieder und was soll ich sagen, da konnte doch glatt ne brasse von 3 pfund und 50 cm meinem geschleppten halben tauwurm nicht wiederstehen. durfte ihr beim biss sogar zugucken.. nur danach war der schwarm klohdeckel verschwunden, naja weis ja wo sie jetzt stzehen und in den nächsten tagen nochmal versuchen..#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Leute ich habe heute das Paket mit meiner Matchrute und Matchrolle gekriegt. ich hatte aber auch ein paar kleinteile bestellt. Die match ist einfach super. Die Rolle ist auch absolute Spitzenklasse. Ratet mal wer am wochenende am Vereinsteich sitzen wird und mit der Matchrute und seiner neuen Matchrolle angeln wird?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war Heute für 2 Stunden zum Feederfischen an unseren Vereins´teich--ERGEBNISS===0,0|gr:


----------



## Fabian89 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war eben so von halb 4 bis kurz vor 6 an einen sehr tifen see stippen.
8 rotaugen, davon 5 in der letzten halben stunde. zum schluss hatte ich auch noch was dickeres dran (wahscheinlich n karpfen oder aland).das vorfach is aber gerissen.
für den see war das aber nicht schlecht. auf 10 meter distanz schon 6-7 meter tief und es dauert meistens bis die fische am platz sind.


----------



## DerStipper (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Fabian
du musst mal Anwohner vom See fragen ob es dort ne Sprungschicht gibt. Wenn ja in welcher tiefe und dann da angeln


----------



## Fabian89 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

der see is von unserem verein(daher kenn ich den selbst wohl) und die fische stehen am grund wenn man richtig füttert.
im hochsommer fängt man da auch wohl mal 30 fische in 2 stunden ;aber so wie es heut war, war es wohl gut.
der see ist auch, obwohl er so tief ist, ziemlich klein(1oder 2 hektar). deswegen wirds keine vernünftige sprungschicht geben, in der man vernünftig angeln könnte.


----------



## DerStipper (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

aha OK wenn du den See so gut kennst ist ja gut hät ja sein können


----------



## Fabian89 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

heute hatten wir junioren an dem besagten tiefen see königsangeln.
ich hab -wie beim anangeln schon- den 1.platz gemacht:q 
mit 36 rotaugen und einem barsch. der 2. hatte 4 rotaugen und der der 3. hatte3 barsche.
n link reich ich noch nach als beweis


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Habe heute auch super gefangen. Und zwar habe ich heute meine neue Matchrute getestet. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Es waren insgesamt: 2Plötzen, so etwa 1 Güstern und Brassen, etwa 10 Ukelei und dann noch ein Graskarpfen von etwa 32cm. Alle an der match. Dann hatte ich noch 2 Aale (55 und 65cm) in der prallen Mittagssonne auf meiner Grundrute aber das gehört hier nicht her. Alle fische außer die ale hatte ich auf der match mit einer 18er Hauptschnur. Der größte Brassen hatte etwa 42cm und etwa 1kg. Die brasse auf dem Bild ist nicht die große sondern eine von der Durchschnittsgröße

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28507


----------



## Robin90 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute auch super gefangen. Und zwar habe ich heute meine neue Matchrute getestet. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Es waren insgesamt: 2Plötzen, so etwa 1 Güstern und Brassen, etwa 10 Ukelei und dann noch ein Graskarpfen von etwa 32cm. Alle an der match. Dann hatte ich noch 2 Aale (55 und 65cm) in der prallen Mittagssonne auf meiner Grundrute aber das gehört hier nicht her. Alle fische außer die ale hatte ich auf der match mit einer 18er Hauptschnur. Der größte Brassen hatte etwa 42cm und etwa 1kg. Die brasse auf dem Bild ist nicht die große sondern eine von der Durchschnittsgröße
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28507


Gut gefangen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich glaube ich bin jetzt Matchangelsüchtig. Die Drills beonders der vom guten Brassen und der des Graskarpfens waren echt der Hammer


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich bin jetzt Matchangelsüchtig. Die Drills beonders der vom guten Brassen und der des Graskarpfens waren echt der Hammer



@Karpfenchamp
Petri zu den Fängen!!! Matchangeln ist echt cool. Ich habe gestern meine neue Matchrute von Zebco ausprobiert. Es macht tierischen Spaß! Ich fing zwar nur 3 Rotaugen, 2 Rotfedern und 3 Barsche, aber die Drills waren super (obwohl die größten Fische gerade mal 25 cm hatten |supergri ). In nächster Zeit werde ich mich intensiv mit dem Matchangeln befassen #6 !


----------



## Lechfischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hier eine etwas größere auf Grund mit Mistwurm-Mais-Kombi. 67 CM !!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Lechfische sind deine brassen immer so golden die du fängst? Ich hatte noch nie eine die so golden war.
Brassenkönig: Ja Matchangeln ist super. Mein größter fisch mit der Matchrute war etwa 42cm und es war ein Brassen. Er hatte etwa 1kg. Habe ja bisher auch nur ein mal mit der matchrute geangelt


----------



## Lechfischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also ich angel an 2 Gewässern.An einem sind sie immer gammlig grau.In dem andren,ein Bergsee in der Schweiz,sind sie immer nach der Laichzeit so golden.Im Rest des Jahres sind sie braun.Hier noch 2 so goldene.


----------



## Lechfischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Die rechte hatte ich an der Bologneserute und die linke auf Grund an der Schwingspitze.Die links kommt etwas grau rüber,ist aber auch so golden,besonders ín der Sonne glänzen die richtig schön golden.


----------



## DerStipper (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Lechfischer
mit welcher Rute haste denn die 67cm Brasse gefangen die sieht so nach Spinnrute oder vieleicht Barbelrute aus wegen dem dünnen Blank?


----------



## Lechfischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War ne Schwingspitze.Aber ne ziemlich alte aus den Vorräten meines Vaters.


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri Heil zum tollen 67 cm Brassen! Ich war heute am Isebekkanal eine Stunde matchen und ich konnte einen guten 46 cm Brassen fangen. Der hat richtig gezogen |supergri ! Köder war Mais am 10 er Haken! Bei uns im Kanal tobt bei dieser Hitze das Leben! Man sieht überall größere Gruppen von Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen, die sich an der Oberfläche sonnen!


----------



## DerStipper (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Brassenkönig
da haste aber Glück in der Mosel geht gen mittag garnix nur Ukels mann muss wenn gaaaaanz früh morgens gehen oder so ab 19Uhr bis tief in die nacht beißen dann sogar Rotaugen was eigentlich bei uns verwunderlich ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin,ich war gestern mit ner 11,5m Stange am Vereinsteich los,und habe viele gute Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen(bis 40cm).


Köder 1Made aufgezogen-2davor


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So, ich war heute am Goldbekkanal eine Runde matchen. Heute konnte ich endlich den ersten Brassen über 50 cm im Jahr 2005 fangen. Insgesamt fing ich 4 Brassen (40 cm, 42 cm, 46 cm und 51 cm). Der 51 Brassen hat an meiner Zebco Express Match 3600 einen ziemlich harten Kampf geliefert |supergri . Ich habe jetzt endgültig "Matchfieber" :q . Alle Brassen haben 2 Maiskörner am 10 er auf Grund genommen.

Hier 2 Fotos vom 51 er.











Hier ist noch ein Foto vom 46 cm Brassen


----------



## DerStipper (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

schöne Fische sow ie ich das sehe werden die größten Brassen dort so ca. 60cm haben denke ich mal da die Brassen keine Miniaugen aber auch keine besonders großen haben. Vieleicht erwischste das nächste mal so ne große


----------



## Fabian89 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hier is nochmal n foto von dem königsangeln an diesem tiefen see von vorheriger seite.

PS: ich bin der in der mitte(und weils gerade so schön is, pack ich das vom anangeln auch noch dazu)


----------



## DerStipper (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

beim ersten Foto der rechte hat doch nen Hosen T-Shirt an oder?
Naja am Sonntag haben wir Hauptangeln ich hab keinen Bock das erste mal naja ich werde es aber überleben. Mein Wochende sieht so aus.+
Freitag Abschluss von Freundinnen
Samstag Abschluss von nem Kumpel
Sonntag morgen Hauptangel menno ich weiß nich wie ich fischen soll ich glaub ich fische mit meiner Matche. Da muss ich nich soo viel Gewich halten ansonsten Fall ich ja noch von der Kiepe:q


----------



## Fabian89 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ja der hatte n shirt von den hosen an...
der saß da beim angeln direkt neben mir.
ich hatte 37 fische und der 4. und wurde mit den 4 fischen dann sogar noch 2.er


----------



## DerStipper (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Fabian
was hörst du denn für Musik?


----------



## Fabian89 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

alles mögliche.
good charlotte, gentleman, beatsteaks, green day(aber schon eher als das jeder kannte), usw....

aber das gehört hier ja eigentlich nich rein


----------



## kiepenangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> beim ersten Foto der rechte hat doch nen Hosen T-Shirt an oder?


 
also der rechte wird ganz bestimmt kein hosen shirt angehabt haben|supergri :q :q


----------



## Fabian89 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

der meint ja n shirt von den toten hosen


----------



## kiepenangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich glaube du hasst nich verstanden wie ich das meinte


----------



## DerStipper (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Der RECHTE
jetzt verständlicher?
Beatssteak sind OK Greenday war das alte halbwegs jetzt nur noch schrott. Die sind alle zu Kapitalistisch und machen Punk zur Mode|krach: :c #q |sagnix :v


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute wieder mal an meinem Lieblingsmatchangelgelwässer.:m  Konnte von allem ein bisschen fangen. Dabei waren Ukelei, Güstern, Brassen und ne Plötze. Hier mal einige wenige Bilder:


----------



## PierreNoel (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gestern an der Mosel, Schleuse Lehmen rechte Moselseite.

Rotaugen: kleine und um die 2 Pfund
Brassen: mittlere um die 3 Pfund
Ukelei: jede Menge
und einen kleinen Barsch auf Made an der Stippe

mein Sohn hat nen Aal gefangen.


----------



## JonasH (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ Karpfenchamp Hehe deine Fische ham ja echt ne coole Form =)
Werde hute Abend vllt. noch ein bisschen die Fische ärgern gehen, mal gucken was unsere KAnalbrassen so machen! IChw erde dann mal heute Abend berichten, cu!


----------



## Fabian89 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war gestern morgen(wir hatten schulfrei wegen entlassung der abgänger) an nem kleinen fluss. 
hab so um die 25-30 rotaugen, haseln und döbel gefangen. zum schluss kamen die brassen auf den platz. hatte eine ganz kurz dran, is aber direkt wieder ausgeschlitz. dann musste ich aber schon wieder einpacken. naja egal


----------



## **bass** (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

mosel
was soll ich sagen  brassen,brassen und noch mehr brassen alles in der 1-2kg klasse alles mit feederrute


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karpfenchamp Hehe deine Fische ham ja echt ne coole Form =)
> Werde hute Abend vllt. noch ein bisschen die Fische ärgern gehen, mal gucken was unsere KAnalbrassen so machen! IChw erde dann mal heute Abend berichten, cu!


 
Was für eine komische Form? Das sind bei uns die typischen Güstern. Nur das zweite Bild zeigt eine kleine Brasse.


----------



## DerStipper (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hehe KC die sehen echt lustig aus

@bass
menno bei uns im Abschnitt gibt es kaum noch Brassen. Gestern haben wir ne ca 10 Pfündige beim Schlauchboot fahren gesehen man war die riesig schade um den Fisch. Todes Ursache war soweit ich sehen konnte ne Kormoranwunde weiß nich genau ob das der Todesgrund war hat aber verdächtig ausgesehen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Leute ich war gestern von 14-19.00Uhr mal wieder Matchangeln. Es lief überhaupt nicht so richtig. Ich konnte gerade mal ne Brasse landen. Und dann noch etwa 10 Bisse die so vorsichtig waren dass ich sie nicht verwerten konnte. Counter-Striker war auch mit aber er hat leider nichts gefangen. Die Tage davor haben sie ja sehr gut gebissen und ich konnte auch fast jeden Biss verwerten. Was meint ihr kann es für Gründe haben dass sie plötzlich so vorsichtig sind? Ich muss sagen den Tag davor hat es gestürmt und gewittert


----------



## Fabian89 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war heut so für 2 stunden an nem kleinen fluss.
hab 21 gründlinge, 2 rotaugen, 2 haseln und 2 döbel gefangen
diese nervigen gründlinge....


----------



## Pikebite (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo allerseiz,

heute morgen hab ich am Rhein meine persönliche Weltjahresbestleistung für Rotaugen aufgestellt. Immerhin 45cm hatte das gute Fischchen:g . Hat gebissen auf Madenbündel am Feeder. Morgen arbeite ich dann an meinem persönlichen Alltime-Weltrekord. 48cm sind zu überbieten. Mal schauen.......#h


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab von gestern auf heute zwei dicke brassen von 40 und 45cm, eine 55er Barbe und einen Barsch gefangen, alles wieder mit der Feederrute, bis auf den barsch...


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Adrian
warste heuer beim Bode?
War ja Sommerfest


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

echt?? nein ich wollte jetzt die tage vielleicht mal hin en 20kg sack futter holen...warst du???


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

jo hab mir wieder ne Mitchell ACX Match 4000 (hab nu ne 2000 und eben die 4000)geholt die Rollen sind einfach nur genial vorallem kosten die nur 20€. Die 4000er benutze ich zum Bolo- und Feederfischen und die 2000er zum Matchen was besseres kann für den Preis kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

joa, ich wollt die auch mal holen, en freund hat die auch drauf, ich hab mir ne Shimano Hyperloop 4000 geholt zum feedern, ist echt geil die rolle kostet auch nur 20euro, werd mir noch mehr von dennen holen...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute an einem Parkteich ein bisschen Weißfischangeln mit der Matchrute#6  Das Ergebnis waren 6 Brassen(30-45cm), 3 Plötzen(20cm), und noch ne 30er Güster. Habe mal von einigen wenigen Fischen Bilder gemacht. Und vom Gewässer natürlich auch#6 .



















http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=29433
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=29432


----------



## PierreNoel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war heute an der Mosel "Oberfell", ein Paar Rotaugen, Döbel usw. aber vor allem habe ich einen mörderbrassen gefangen.

www.noel-consult.de/brassen.jpg


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

schöner Brassen Pierre. War heuer auch angeln nen 3kg Döbel und halt das übliche Rotaugen bis 3 Rotaugen 26-34cm und nen 27cm Ukel unglaublich aber war es war keine Hasel es war auch kein Rapfen hab ich ganz schön verdutzt geguckt. Deer Brassen ist zwar groß aber wie nen Mörder sieht der nich aus:q . Fische wurden schon nem bekannten übergeben dessen Frau aus Thailand stammt und die Fische super machen kann .

@KC
der Brassen war aber ziemlich alt guck mal die Augen und der Kopf im Gegensatz zu dem von Pierre.


----------



## PierreNoel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> schöner Brassen Pierre. War heuer auch angeln nen 3kg Döbel und halt das übliche Rotaugen bis 3 Rotaugen 26-34cm und nen 27cm Ukel unglaublich aber war es war keine Hasel es war auch kein Rapfen hab ich ganz schön verdutzt geguckt. Deer Brassen ist zwar groß aber wie nen Mörder sieht der nich aus:q . Fische wurden schon nem bekannten übergeben dessen Frau aus Thailand stammt und die Fische super machen kann .
> 
> @KC
> der Brassen war aber ziemlich alt guck mal die Augen und der Kopf im Gegensatz zu dem von Pierre.



ups und ich dachte so grosse Brassen wären immer so alt ?


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> der Brassen war aber ziemlich alt guck mal die Augen und der Kopf im Gegensatz zu dem von Pierre.



@DerStipper
Möglicher Weise ist der Brassenbestand in Karpfenchamps Gewässer verbuttet #c . Dafür spricht:

1. Der große Kopf mit den dicken Augen
2. Die Körperform. Der Brassen ist ziemlich schmal und nicht sehr hochrückig.
3. Die Große des Gewässers. In solch kleinen Teichen kommt es bei Weißfischen häufig zur Verbuttung (z.B. wenn zu wenig Raubfische vorhanden sind oder wenn es durch den dichten Brassenbestand zu wenig Nahrung gibt)

Womöglich irre ich mich auch, aber die 3 Fakten   sprechen eindeutig für eine Verbuttung  

@Karpfenchamp
Petri zu den Fängen #6 !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ihr müsst wissen dass nicht jeder Brassen so ist in meinem Gewässer. Ich habe zwar jetzt bis auf ein Foto keines von einem hochrückigen brassen aber diese Körperform ist eher die Ausnahme in dem Parkteich. Etwa 2 von 10 Brassen sind so. Ich zeige euch jetzt mal ein Bild von einem hochrückigeren Brassen. Der auf dem Link ist 48cm lang und ich habe ihn Freitag Abend im gleichen Gewässer gefangen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=29404


----------



## JonasH (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gestern ging es zeimlich ab! 6 Brassen (die größte 56cm), 4 Rotaugen (die kleinste 20cm, größte 32!), und noch 5 BArsche... alles auf Tauwurmstück(2 cm lang) bis auf 2 Rotaugen, die bissen auf Maden... aber ich wollt eegstern nciht die ganze ZEit Ukels fangen deshalb hab ichs mal mit Tauwurm stück versucht... werde ich jetzt öfters machen!!!!!!


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Jonas
Petri zu deinen guten Fängen! Haste mit einem Grundblei oder mit der Pose gefischt?


----------



## EgoZocker (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern am Main angeln und habe einen 30er Aland gefangen. Das komische dabei war, dass ich eigentlich die Rute einholen wollte um nach Hause zu fahren (Kinder haben an meiner Angelstelle Steine ins Wasser geworfen |krach: ) und da hing, ohne dass die Spitze gezittert hat, der Aland am Haken |kopfkrat 

War nach langer Flaute endlich wieder ein Fang :m


----------



## JonasH (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ Brassenkönig: Alles an der Kopfrute!!! Samstag abend geabs auch nen 30er BArsch und nen 67er Aal, auch an der Kopfrute, das ging so mega ab!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri zu euren fängen. Ich war gestern mal ohne Angeln unterwegs. Denn ich habe Veit der mit jemandem anders aus Halle kam besucht. Wir haben dann gefachsimpelt und er hat auf Hecht in einem Graben der in einen kleinen See mündet geangelt. Bei ihm ging nichts mit Hecht. Da er danach noch zum Aalangeln mit Counter-Striker und noch einigen anderen wollte haben wir erst einmal Köderfische gesenkt. Wir haben von einer Kaimauer gesenkt und hatten gleich beim ersten reinziehen bestimmt 25 Weißfische(Alande, Plötzen, kleine güstern und Brassen)drauf. Da waren wir natürlich baff. Es war ja bekannt dass dort extrem viele Weißfische drinne sind aber das war echt extrem. Danach hatten wir auch bei jedem reinhohlen Fische drauf. Unter anderem auch ein  15cm Barsch. Ich habe beschlossen dass ich dort mal mit der matchrute hin muss. Leider waren fast alle fische zu groß als Köderfische sodass wir am Ende nur etwa 8 Stück mitgenommen haben. Wenn ich in den Ferien dort angle dann stelle ich Fotos rein. Habt ihr schon einmal so einen Reichtum an Weißfischen in einem Gewässer bemerkt.


----------



## Brassenkönig (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon einmal so einen Reichtum an Weißfischen in einem Gewässer bemerkt.



Joo, habe ich. Bei uns in Hamburg gibt es ein Rückhaltebecken wo es von Weißfischen nur so wimmelt. Gerade wenn die Rapfen jagen sieht man dort ganze Schwärme von Rotaugen und Ukeleis, die panisch vor den Raubfischen flüchten. Man muss im Sommer die Angel nicht einmal ausschmeißen um Ukeleis zu fangen. Wenn man einfach den mit Maden beköderten Haken ins Wasser taucht hängt oft schon nach 10 Sekunden eine Ukelei dran |supergri . Das ist auch mein Lieblingsgewässer zum Matchangeln, da dort außer Rotaugen und Ukeleis kapitale Brassen vorkommen!


----------



## JonasH (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jap Kaprfenchamp, haben heir auch son geässer, dortz ist senken verboten also weiß ich nicht wie viele fische am auf der Sanke hat wenn man mal reinhohlt aber da ist es wie in dem Geässer von Brassenkönig, 2 MAden dran, reinhalten, raushohlen aber wenn du dort tiefer kommst dann hastdu sofort die chance auf große Karpfen und Brassen!


----------



## DerStipper (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> ups und ich dachte so grosse Brassen wären immer so alt ?


 
Nö der vorteil der Mosel ist es gibt nich soooo viele Brassen daher können diese schnell abwachsen und sind daher auf die größe jünger und vorallem richtig Hochrückig.
@KC
der is trotzdem nich so hochrückig wie der von Pierre.


----------



## Fabian89 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

also is die brasse unten auf foto ja wohl recht gut abgewachsen(so wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab)
ich kannte bis jetzt nur sowas wie:
silberne brasse= junge brasse; braue bzw. goldene brasse= alte brasse
in den meisten gewässer stimmt diese regel wahrscheinlich auch, aber ich hab auch schon völlig silbere brassen über 50 cm gesehen.


----------



## Blackfoot (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich habe heute ca.12 Brassen gefangen,alle Silber und um die 30 cm.Am Montag an 
der Saale habe ich eine 50 cm Brasse gefangen,die war braungold.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## DerStipper (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fabian89 schrieb:
			
		

> also is die brasse unten auf foto ja wohl recht gut abgewachsen(so wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab)
> ich kannte bis jetzt nur sowas wie:
> silberne brasse= junge brasse; braue bzw. goldene brasse= alte brasse
> in den meisten gewässer stimmt diese regel wahrscheinlich auch, aber ich hab auch schon völlig silbere brassen über 50 cm gesehen.


 
die Theorie kann ich wiederlegen hab ne 10cm lange goldene Brasse gefangen. Es hat mit den Umweltbedingungen zutun welche Farbe die Brassen haben z.B. Strömung, Lichtverhältnisse, Wassertrübung, Bodenbeschaffenheiten[schlammig etc.] und noch viele mehr). So hab ich das zumindestens verstanden. Und diese Brasse auf dem Bild ist ziemlich schnell abgewachsen da sie kleine Augen hat.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Die Brasse die ich gestern Abend an dem Teich auf der matchrute gefangen habe die ist auch schön abgewachsen.#6 Bei der Stimmt die Körperform und das Gewicht auch#6 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=29709


----------



## DerStipper (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

jo die sieht schon besser aus wie groß ist die denn? und wie ist bei euch die Wasser trübe sonst wäre das klar das die immer so große Augen haben weil der hat auch ziemlich große Augen im vergleich zu Pierres Brassen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Der brasse ist nur 44cm lang. Das Wasser ist nicht sehr klar. Eher sehr trübe da der Grund schlammig-kiesig ist


----------



## DerStipper (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ist die größe von den Augen bei Brassen dieser größe immer so?


----------



## Fabian89 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war gestern mal wieder am fluss vom verein.
hab nur 14 stück gefangen.
waren gründlinge, rotaugen und 2 oder 3 döbel. ein besserer döbel und ein gutes rotauge waren auch dabei


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

In dem Teich eigentlich schon Stipper. Ich habe bisher nur welche mit großen Augen dort gefangen


----------



## DerStipper (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

dann wirste da kaum größere Fangen können


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56402


----------



## JonasH (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

HEy leute war heute jemand los? Was ging so, bin hier leider nciht weggekommen  Oma hat Geburtstag  Wetter ist ja mega geil geworden! ICh will was sehen Jungs!!!


----------



## EgoZocker (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern am Main und habe zwei Alande (ich glaub, dass es welche sind  )
und eine Brasse gefangen. Außerdem gab es mehrere Zupfer, die mich viel Mais und Geduld gekostet haben :r 
Weiß jemand, wie man den Mais "sicher" an den Haken bekommt, ohne dass ihn die Fische einfach abzupfen können?
Hier sind ein paar Bilder von gestern.


----------



## JonasH (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nette Fische!
Also beim fischen Mit Mais fische ich immer mit 2 Körnern, eins ziehe ich mit ner Ködernadel auf und schiebe es dann bis zum Schenkel und eins "hänge" ich an die Spitze... Mit der Ködernadel ist  vllt. ein bisschen übertrieden aber es hält und ich schiebe auch schon immer so 10 Körner auf die Ködernadel damit ich nicht immer so lange brauche beim neu beködern!


----------



## EgoZocker (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@JonasH

Welche Hakengröße verwendest du? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass der Haken zu groß ist, allerdings ist ein 12er Haken fürs Weißfischangeln doch optimal |kopfkrat


----------



## kiepenangler (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> @JonasH
> 
> Welche Hakengröße verwendest du? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass der Haken zu groß ist, allerdings ist ein 12er Haken fürs Weißfischangeln doch optimal |kopfkrat


 
12 haken sind eigentlich ok. sonst probiers doch mal mit nem 14 haken und dann nur 1 maiskorn aufn haken.


----------



## Litty1978 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi, also die Hakengröße würde ich Jahreszeitabhängig variieren, habe im Frühjahr und Herbst eher kleinere Haken (14-16) und im Sommer 12er eventuell auch mal nen 10er. Kann man ja auch während des Angelns mal variieren. Ausserdem sind die Hakengrößen der einzelnen Hersteller doch recht unterschiedlich z. B. fallen bei mir die Gamakatsu-Haken deutlich kleiner aus als die anderen (no-name) Haken. Da ist z. B. der Gamakatsu eine Größe 12 während das bei einem anderen Hersteller ne 14 oder sogar ne 16 ist.
Na ja scheint da wohl nicht wirklich ne einheitliche Norm zu geben.
VG Pierre


----------



## Fabian89 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich hab gestern mit nem freund bei ihm an privatteich geangelt.
haben dann n privates wettstippen gemacht. ich mit der stippe, er mit der bolo.
zum schluss hatte meine freund ne schleie, eine brasse so um 60 cm und ca. 15 rotaugen.(gesamtgewicht von knapp über 3 kg)
ich hatte n aland, 1 kleine brasse um 40 cm und ungefähr 30 rotaugen(gesamtgewicht von fast 3 kg)

aber weil wir auch noch mit 50 punkten pro fisch geangelt haben, hab ich dann doch noch gewonnen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo Freunde der Ruhe und Natur

wollte auch mal zum besten geben was sich bei mir so am We an der Rute gatan hat.:q 
Hab beim Karpfenangeln an der Maas (NL) 3 schöne "Bei-" Fänge gehabt:

1. 54cm; 06.07.05 23:40 Uhr ;Boilie CFY Musel
2. 50cm; 07.07.05 10:30 Uhr ;Doppel Boilie Pelzer Mystery dope 
3. 52cm; 08.07.05 01:10 Uhr ;Boilie Pelzer infernal chicken

gab zwar keinen Karpfen aber dafür diese 3 Wunderschöne Brassen(die das ganze Futter aufgefressen haben), super Wetter und die "Drills" waren auch nicht schlecht, hehehehehe

Nur so am Rande: Da es hier ja gerade um Haken ging, ich habe alle Fische auf 4 Karpfenhaken gefangen, sogar den 20mm Doppel-Boilie konnten die Schleimer nicht wiederstehen|uhoh: .


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Tja Siff-Cop, dann mal Glückwunsch zu den Klodeckeln, aber knapp daneben ist auch vorbei...**g

Was macht die Liege?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> HEy leute war heute jemand los? Was ging so, bin hier leider nciht weggekommen  Oma hat Geburtstag  Wetter ist ja mega geil geworden! ICh will was sehen Jungs!!!


 
Ich war gestern an einem kleinen See bei uns in der nähe. Es bissen nur kleine rotfedern. Ich könnte:v


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Siff-Cop, dann mal Glückwunsch zu den Klodeckeln, aber knapp daneben ist auch vorbei...**g
> 
> Was macht die Liege?
> 
> Gruß Andy


 
Hey Andy 

ja was macht die Liege???
Sie erfüllt zur vollsten Zufriedenheit des liegenden ihren Zweck. Hab jetzt schon einige male drauf gepennt und ich muß sagen eine wahre wonne. Irgendwie hab ich auch das gefühl, das sobald ich darauf liege sofort der Herr Sandmann anrückt und anfängt mir die Müdigkeit in formvollendung in die Augen zu kippen, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
Hab die liege jetzt auch im neuen Askari Katalog gefunden, da wird sie unter dem Namen: "Kogah Featherligth Bedchair " für 129€ vertickt.

Ok bis densen


----------



## Jockel13883 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War am Samstag ma los, einfach Abends noch n paar Rotaugen stippen. Hat auch gut geklappt, von 19.00 bis 21.00 Uhr hatte ich 6 kleine Rotaugen und drei um die 25 cm.


----------



## plattform7 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute los, Haufen Rotaugen ein schöner Brassen (56cm, 2kg 100g ;-) Ist sehr gut an meinem feinen Geschier abgegangen.... Ähnlicher ist mir aus dem Kescher gesprungen #d und ein Vorfachabriss, war etwas großes dran, konnte nur Paar Meter führen und dann bzzziinnnnnn.... komisch, die Bremse war auch gut eingestellt.... Trotzdem ein sehr schöner Angeltag gewesen....


----------



## Fox (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi leute
ab wieviel cm gelten bei euch Rotaugen als groß??


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Fox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute
> ab wieviel cm gelten bei euch Rotaugen als groß??



Bei und in der Alster gelten Rotaugen ab 35 cm als Groß.


----------



## JonasH (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

JOha hier sagt man auch groß wenns ie so um die 35cm sind! Aber ist auch von Gewässer zu GEwässer anders!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ein besseres Rotauge ist für mich schon ab 25cm und ein großes ist es für mich ab 30cm. Habe schon einige um die 35cm bei uns gefangen. 
Ich und zwei andere Boardies möchten bei uns an einem See der mit Weißfisch überläuft ein kleines Wettfischen machen. Ich werde mit meiner lieblingsangelmethode(Matchangeln) antreten. Weiß einer von euch ein paar Tricks damit ich erster werde? Ich habe nähmlich harte konkurrenz. Das fischen soll morgen stattfinden. Alle fische werden zurückgesetzt und ein paar als Köfis verwendet. Der See ist im Durchschnitt 70cm tief. Da sollte ich eine feststellpose nehmen oder? Wie schwer sollte ich die Pose wählen? Währe net wen jemand mir auch noch Tipps geben könnte welcher Haken der beste ist und wie ich mein Futter afpeppen kann. Bitte schnell antworten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Karpfenchamp  	
70cm Wassertiefe ist ganz schön flach. Gerade wenn Du grosse Rotaugen & Co. fangen möchtest, die ja schnell verscheucht sind. Eine sehr unauffällige Montage (z.B. Klarsichtpose, Feststell auf jeden Fall) ist da meiner Meinung nach vonnöten und eine die genug Kraft hat (Hakengröße) ein großes Rotauge ganz schnell und ohne großes Trara vom Futterplatz weg zu bekommen. Wenn Du auf mehr als Rutenlänge draußen bei 6-8m fischen mußt, wird es aber schwer gegen einen guten Bolo-Angler mit einer 6 oder 7 m Rute zu bestehen.
Drück die Daumen  :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi Champ!

-Zunächst solltest Du in so flachem Wasser zuerst anfüttern und dann die Rute fertig machen, da die Fische erstmal abhauen werden wenn ihnen einer Futter auf den Kopf schmeißt - aber das wirst du schon selbst wissen.
-Wenn ihr Brassen drin habt und nach KG fischt nehm ein süßes Futter, 
-wenns nach Anzahl geht nimm 10% Hanfmehl mit rein, das lockt Rotaugen ohne Ende!#d |supergri 
-Verwende nach Möglichkeit schonhaken, in der Hakenlösezeit kann man keine fische fangen...|kopfkrat #6 

-Nimm (wenn Wind und Strömung das zulassen) eine sensible 1,5-2 gr. Stillwasserpose, wenns geht durchsichtig (zB. von drennan):g 

Ansonsten - genau loten, öfter mal köder auflegen oder kurz über grund anbieten, manchmal kann man sie reizen indem man immer wieder die maden kurz einzupft, absinken läßt, einzupft... (funzt nur bei rotis und ukels)

So, erwarte deinen bericht!!!:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wir machen dass ja nur unter uns. Also es wird zum Schluss nicht gewogen und gemessen. Wir wollen nur gucken wer am besten fängt. Da tritt aber keine mit bolo an. Nur noch eeiner mit Stippe und der andere auch mit Matchrute


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Achso: bester Haken meiner Meinung nach, wenn auch größere Fische "dran" sind: 12er Brassenhaken rot kurzschenklig ganz leicht geschränkt, geht auch gut bis zu dicken Karpfen, wird nicht so doll geschluckt und läßt sich super mit 2-3 Maden ködern. Noch gut bindbar (Bindegerät) mit 14er oder 18er, sehr scharfe von Cormoran und Gamkatsu im 50er oder 100er Pack, einfach ein sehr fängiger Haken wenn man die Fische auch landen möchte. Wenn die Fische schlecht beißen, ist kleiner und feiner mit einer Made bissiger, aber wer will schon immer das Kleinzeug?  |supergri 
Andrücken des Widerhakens ist übrigens eine Supersache und guter Tip von AngelAndy20 wenn die Fische gut beissen, das spart echt Zeit wenn der Haken schneller wieder frei wird, extra Schonhaken würde ich mir nicht kaufen weil ich an die vergleichbare Qualität nicht glaube. Ich vergesse das Entschärfen des Widerhakens meist leider zu oft und bin dann am pulen. Kann man aber mit einer kleinen exakten Zange an sich nach den ersten Fischen schnell nachbessern.


----------



## plattform7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo, Angelfreunde!


War mal wieder los auf Weißfisch, ein Karpen ist mir ausgeschlitzt... Aber dann fing ich was.................................

..... Es gab einen heftigen Ruck an meinem Picker und die Spitze bog sich richtig Richtung Wasser -> Anschlag, Rute bog sich, aber keine Flucht... hmmm, Hänger oder was? Einfach an der Rolle drehen ging nicht, die Bremse heuöte immer wieder los, alos war Pumpen angesagt. Das ETWAS soweit angepupmt, aber kein einziger Fluchtversuch oder sonstiges, ich rechnete mit einem Ast oder so. Kurz vom Ufer sah ich dann etzwas im Wasser, hatte noch bißchen Wasserpflantzen an meinem Futterkorb und doch war da was kleines am zappeln.... aber was ist denn das? irgendein gelber Sack hängt danaben..... Gekeschert, ich traute meinen Augen nicht -> eine Wasserschildkröte! Das arme Tier hat sich an meinem Wurm vergriffen, gut dass ich relativ früh angeschlagen habe und das Tier den Hacken noch nicht geschluckt hat.... Es hat aber trotzdem lange gedauert, bis ich sie befreien konnte, denn sie hat sich ganz toll dagegen gewährt. 

Nun würde mich interessieren, was das für eine Art war, sie war ca. 25 cm groß, grünbrauener Panzer oben und gelb an der Unterseite. Selbst war sie grün mit gelben unregelmäßigen Streifen. Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei, um ein Foto zu machen....

Würde mich freuen, wenn Einer sich damit auskennt und die Artbestimmung vornimmt ;-)

Ich danke im Voraus und wünsche Allen noch viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser!!!


----------



## DerStipper (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

da hatteste aber glück das hört sich verdammt nach ner Schnappschildkröte an. Sei froh das du die nich in 5-10 Jahren gefangen hast dann hättest du nen riesen Prob gehabt


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War letztens beim Aalangeln an der Stromelbe. neben 3 Aalen konnte ich mitten im Strom eine 30er Güster haken und auch landen. Komisch dass die so im Strom stehen.


----------



## plattform7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Habe mir die Infos über die Schnappschildkröte angeguckt, glaube nicht, dass die das war, miene war viel bunter, mit kräftigen grün-gelb Farben. War auch kleiner und hatte nicht so ein Riesenkopf.... Bin auf weitere Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Karpfenchamp
Bei uns in der Hamburger Elbe sind kleine Güstern im Hauptstrom nichts besonderes. Die hat man hier öfters beim Aalangeln als nervigen Beifang |evil: .

@all
Ich war heute an einem größeren Rückhaltebecken zum Matchangeln. Leider konnte ich nur ein paar Brassen bis 30 cm fangen #d . Das lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass meine Tauwürmer vergammelt und meine Maden verpuppt waren #q .


----------



## DerStipper (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Brassenkönig schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich war heute an einem größeren Rückhaltebecken zum Matchangeln. Leider konnte ich nur ein paar Brassen bis 30 cm fangen #d . Das lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass meine Tauwürmer vergammelt und meine Maden verpuppt waren #q .


 
Was gibt es besseres als Caster für Brassen?|kopfkrat is doch nen absoluter Top Köder


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Stipper
Das dachte ich erst auch, aber an dem Rückhaltebecken geht fast gar nichts auf Caster. Mit Maden fange ich dort eigentlich immer über 10 Fische, aber heute erwischte ich mit Castern nur 3 kleine Brassen #c .


----------



## JonasH (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey, bin gerade zurück, naja was soll ich sagen ich bin ehute morgen um 3 UHR aufgestanden um sachen zu packen, hab dann shcnell geduscht den hänger gepackt, und um 10 vor 4 bin ich dfann hier los schön gemütlich im halbschlaf auf mienem Drahtesel, man war das gemütlich! 15 minuten später war ich dann auch shcon am Wasser, shit an meinem Platz.. also da wo ich hinwollte saß schon jemand... mal hingefahren und gefragt was die fische machen,  bemerkte ich das es der Jugendwart aus unserm Verein war.. sehr schön kann ich also doch an die Stelle, ich runte gegangen(ist dort ziemlich steil) ...  naja dann mitm FUß in soner sch... kletten Pflanze hängengeblieben und erstmal voll aufs Maul gepackt! Toll, geht ja echt super los!
SO dann zeigt mir uns JW erstmal seine Tüte .. sie ist ziemlich voll 2 große BRassen und unzählige Rotaugen, ich dachte der sitzt die ganze NAcht da und stippt aber neee er saß(nach seinen angaben) eine Stunde da! Super dachte ich mir, dann hatte ich ja die richtige Idee hier her zukommen, ich meine Stippe ausgefahren, 2 MAden dran und los, ...10 Minuten NIX... 20 mInuten BISS! Na endlich... toll voll verhaun weil über mirn BAum war  ich hoch.. zum Glück Taschenmesser mit kleiner Säge, erstmal den Ast abgeschnitten der im Weg war! Naja dann wieder runter.. musste ich mir erstmal das gelächter vom JW anhören naja.. ich amchs kurz... am Ende hatte ich genau EINE Ukel gefangen! Dann bin ich  frustriert nach HAuse! ein unglauiblicher Angeltrip


----------



## plattform7 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hej, JonasH!


Solche Tage hat schon jeder erlebt, wo einfach alles schief läuft... Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, das wird schon!!! Gut ist, dass der nächste Trip bestimmt besser sein wird  ...


----------



## JonasH (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hehe ja glaube auch das der nächste besser seinw ird, weil schlechter geht ja eigentlich nicht oder?


----------



## DerStipper (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe ja glaube auch das der nächste besser seinw ird, weil schlechter geht ja eigentlich nicht oder?


 
doch geht es ich war letztens am Wasser von morgens 6 bis Abends um 21Uhr und sage und schreibe 1 Ukel und das hatte dann so tief geschluckt das der Haken schon fast verdaut ausgeschieden wurde. Es war aber auch ne heiden Strömung ich hab mit nem 7g Lolli gefischt:v viel zu schwer normal Fische 1,5 - höchsten 3g vielleicht wenn Brassen da sind auch mal 4g aber schwerer Normal nich#6


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> doch geht es ich war letztens am Wasser von morgens 6 bis Abends um 21Uhr und sage und schreibe 1 Ukel und das hatte dann so tief geschluckt das der Haken schon fast verdaut ausgeschieden wurde. Es war aber auch ne heiden Strömung ich hab mit nem 7g Lolli gefischt:v viel zu schwer normal Fische 1,5 - höchsten 3g vielleicht wenn Brassen da sind auch mal 4g aber schwerer Normal nich#6



Es kann sogar *noch*  schlimmer werden. Das war bei einem Hegefischen am NOK. Ich saß da erst mal 2 Stunden lang ohne Biss und plötzlich fing es richtig an zu hageln. Die Windböhen waren auch ziemlich schlimm. Gerade dann hatte ich einen Hammerbiss an der Feederrute. Der Fisch hätte fast die Rute aus dem Halter gerissen. Ich renne hin, rutsche im nassen Gras aus und knalle voll auf die Steinpackungen #q . Es tat zwar höllisch weh, aber der Fisch ging vor :q . Meine Platzierung lag auf dem Spiel  . Na super, das einzigste was an meinem Haken hing waren völlig glasige Maden. Das hätte ein schöner Brassen werden können. Naja, wenigstens wurde das Wetter wieder schön. Am Ende des Fischens hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Fisch, aber mein Nachbar hatte 5 Kg Brassen und machte glatt den Ersten.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich als Beifang zum Karpfenangeln ein paar echt schöne Rotaugen erwischt... waren alle deutlich über der 20cm-Marke...:k


----------



## **bass** (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

gestern war ich mal wieder mit nem freund an der mosel, beide angelten wir mit zwei feederruten, futter 3000 sensas gros poisson 8fine mouture) köder 5-8 maden. gefangen haben wir zusammen 43 brassen alle an der selben stelle nach 1,5stunden angelte jeder von uns nur noch mit einem futterkorb,an die andere kam nur noch ein blei ran, so sparten wir futter und die brassen störte es nicht.
fazit: an der mosel dieses jahr sind enorm viele brassen und das beste ist sie wiegen fast alle über ein kilo, also ein riesenspass...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern mal  mit der Stippe an einem See den ich noch nie beangelt hatte. Ich habe mit einer 1,5g Pose mit einem 18er Haken am 12er Vorfach mit nur einer made als köder geangelt. Heraus kamen etwa 30 Fische mit nur einer Stippe. Es waren: Brassen, Plötzen, Rotfedern, Ukelei, Güstern und ein Aland. Alle waren sie aber nur bis 35cm groß. es sollen aber beim Pickern Fische ab 40cm an den Haken gehen. Habe gestern auch noch einen großen der mir ausgeschlitzt ist verloren. Vielleicht war das so einer. Habe dann bilder vom Gewässer und ein Bild von meinem bisher kleinsten Brasen überhaupt gemacht. Das ist wirklich ein winzling|supergri


----------



## Adrian* (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so ne kapitale brasse fängt man nicht jeden tag!!


----------



## JonasH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schaut nett aus dein Gewässer! Super BRasse!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut nett aus dein Gewässer! Super BRasse!!!!!!


 
Ist auch ein schönes Gewässer. Nächstes mal mache ich mal ein Foto von dem riesigen Seerosenfeld. Naja sone Brasse fängt man eben nicht jeden Tag


----------



## JonasH (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

LEute wasn los?!?! keine Fänge oder keine Zeit zu angeln?!?! gehe morgen früh los, um 5 aufstehen damit ich um 15 vor 6 da bin... was tut man nicht so alles für sein Hobby?!?! *lol*


----------



## JonasH (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Och nööö Leute hab voll verpennt*lach* Gehe wieder ins Bett.. morgen neuer VErsuch! ciao Jonas


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jonas du gehst um 10: 48 wieder ins Bett? Da bin ich schon 48min wach. Ich habe letztesn auch verpennt als ich zum See wollte. Da wollte ich um 3:40 aufstehen und dann bin ich erst 7:21 wach geworden. Da habe ich dann einfach aus Frust ne Runde Batlefield Vietnam gezockt und bin doch nicht zum See gefahren. Ich war die ganze letzte Zeit zum Aalangen. Macht mir momentan am meisten Spaß. Werde aber denächst mal wieder mit der Matchrute losziehen#6


----------



## Adrian* (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab heute mit der Feederrute eine Brasse und mit der Stippe 4 oder 5 kleine Brassen, eine Nase und ca. 15-20 rapfen und kleine ukeleis gefangen....


----------



## JonasH (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Argh ich glaub das sind nicht meine Ferien  diesesmal habe ich nciht verpennt... habe schon gestern den Anhänger fertig gepackt damit ich ehute schnell loskonnte, deshalb auch 10 mins länger geschlafen, naja dann ich mich gewaschen angezogen dan nwollte ich mein Fahrrad holen, sch.... warum lässt sich das denn so schwer schieben?!?! Son F**K  n platten!!!!! NEIN!!! und gleich wieder weggestellt, haustür auf, treppe hoch und ab ins BEtt es ist unglaublich, vllt. fahre ich gleich noch los... wenn meine mum mich bringt
Schöne Grüße, jonas


----------



## Fabian89 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab gestern so 40 fische gestippt.
überwiegend gründlinge aber auch döbel, rotaugen, haseln.....


----------



## JonasH (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So, ich war noch los, mit "Erfolg" es kamen 2 Ukis, und 6 Gründlinge raus, 2 gute BRassen verlor ich überm Kescher


----------



## Fabian89 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war heut mittag auch mal wieder stippen.
27 fische. 
viele rotaugen, eher weniger döbel und haseln(vll 4 stück oder so). natürlich auch n paar gründis und eine brasse so knappe 50 cm. brassen sind in dem kleinen vereinsfluss sehr selten...


----------



## Brassenkönig (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Freitag war ich im Hamburger Hafen mit der Matchrute auf Brassen los. Am Anfang fing ich nur recht viele kleine Brassen, Alande und Rotaugen bis 30cm, aber dann ging es los! Meine Pose schoss zur Seite. Ich schlug an und meine Matchrute krümmte sich fast bis zum Griff. Ich spürte recht harte Kopfschläge und dann war es passiert :c . Ich Idiot hatte die Bremse zu hart eingestellt und mein 0.14 Vorfach verabschiedete sich #q . Das hätte ein richtig schöner Brassen werden können. Naja, neues Vorfach ran und raus damit! Zum Schluss konnte ich in der Dämmerung noch einen guten Brassen von 47 cm erbeuten. Wenn der abgerissene Fisch ein Brassen war muss er mindestens 55 cm (wahrscheinlich um die 65 cm) gehabt haben. Naja, es war trotzdem ein toller Tag :g


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war am Wochenende mal am Forellenpuff und konnte neben 8 hart erkämpften Rainbows auch 2 Brassen erbeuten die aber zum Ärger des Teichwirts wieder im Wasser landeten


----------



## MelaS72 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war letzte Woche am Rhein. Kaum die Stippe im Wasser schon n 'Biss'. So ging das über 40 mal! 40 Ukis und 3 Rotaugen, sowie 1 kleiner Barsch. Nagut, von der Grösse her vielleicht nicht grade erwähnenswert


----------



## JonasH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

HEy leute, ich war Samstag abend noch los, erst am Kanal, aber da wars so windig das ich die Stippe garnicht kontrollieren konnte also schnell nach Hause Matchrute eingepackt, noch ne jkleine Grundrute und los gings an*n Teich mit meinem Bruder. In die Dämmerung erstmal ich mit feiner Pose und 3-4 MAden gefischt... kamen auch recht viele Bisse aber alles nur kleine... mein Bruder fische mit 4 Gramm Pose etwasTiefer vllt. nochn BRassen erwischen docch es kamen nur etwas größere Rotfedern, dann hatte ich noch nen zarghaften biss.. 5-6 mal GEzuppelt und dann schoss die Pose richtung Grund angeschlagen und auch gespürt... dann ein bisschen gekurbelt und gemerkt wies voll nach Rechts zog... Bremse war dummerweise zu hart denn dann sah ich etwas silbernes Blitzen und zack richtig Spannung gemerkt, Rute Bog sich schön durch und dann kam mir meine Pose entgegen geflogen  ich verlie irgendwie immer alle größeren, schätze aber das es einfach ne Rotfeder um die 30 cm war... Achja Ursache war das Vorfach was wohl nicht so mitgemacht hat... war ein 14er also vllt. ne MAterialschwäche... werde mal ein anderes aus der selben PAckung testen was es hält... mal sehen, naja dafür das ich zum ersten mal an dem Teich war, war es ganz OK .. haben noch bis 1 Uhr gefischt, aber auf Köfi und Tauwurm kam nichts mehr!


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo!

Ich war gestern nachmittag bis zum frühen Abend an einem unserer Seen und konnte 13 Brassen um die 30cm und 7 Rotfedern um die 20cm fangen. Geangelt habe ich mit meiner Winkelpicker 5m vom Ufer entfernt mit Mais/Made.

Mfg


----------



## Brassenkönig (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute mit der Matchrute bewaffnet am Goldbekkanal angeln. Ich fing 2 Rotaugen (ca. 20 cm und 27 cm) und einen verpilzten Brassen von 46 cm  auf Dosenmais. Die Viecher haben heute so vorsichtig gebissen, dass ich 5 Bisse nicht verwandeln konnte #q . Hier ein paar Fotos :m :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31179

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31180

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31181

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31182

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31183


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern bei uns aner Ehle. Konnte 2 Brassen, 2 Barsche, 1 Plötze und viele Ukelei mit der matchrute erwischen. Zum Schluss ist mir noch was großes auf Regenwurm abgerissen( in den Seerosen). Ich hatte auch ein 14er Vorfach und nen Waggler als Pose.


----------



## JonasH (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so angeln wird wohl jetzt erstmal nix mehr bei mir .. nächste Woche im Urlaub vllt ein bisschen Stippen und einmal Spinnfischen...

Coole Fische KC gibt es da noch mehr verpilzte Brassen?!?! oder war es der einzige?


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es da noch mehr verpilzte Brassen?!?!



Irgentwie fängt man am Goldebekkanal oft verpilzte Fische. Ich hatte dort schon häufiger Brassen gefangen die so aussahen #c !?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Fische KC gibt es da noch mehr verpilzte Brassen?!?! oder war es der einzige?


 
Wie meinst du das? Ich habe noch nie einen verpilzten Brassen gefangen.


----------



## Markus109 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin zusammen,



war heute Abend/Nacht an der Werra bei Hann-Münden.

Habe ne 27cm Rotfeder plus 48cm 1,2kg Zährte auf Bienenmade gefangen.

Bin eigentlich auf Aal ausgewesen aber beim Drill schnell gemerkt das das Monster kein Aal war |supergri .
Der Drill war nicht von schlechten Eltern :k .

Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Brassenkönig

haste mal gesehn, dass eine Rotauge fand dich sche*** 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/att...achmentid=31180


----------



## JonasH (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Sorry KC meinte garnicht dich.. ich meinte BRassenkönig


----------



## honeybee (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also das Stippen funktioniert an der Bleiloch recht gut.

Hatte am Dienstag eigentlich fast alles, was man fangen kann. Eine Menge an Lauben (super Zanderköder), Brassen von der Größe xl bis Mini, Rotaugen, wunderschöne Rotfedern und sogar Kaulbarsche.

Einmal eine Stelle angefüttert und es geht wie´s Brezel backen :q


----------



## Litty1978 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Kaulbarsche? Hätt ich heute beim Artenangeln auch gerne gehabt, sind bei uns fast wie ausgestorben und früher hat man die Kaulis fast immer als Beifang gehabt. Dafür werden die Bleie in der Havel wieder größer:m. Und Plötzen, reichlich und große ab 400 gramm aufwärts:m. Der "Sommer" hat also auch gute Seiten, zumindest was das Angeln angeht.


----------



## Alleskönner (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern am Rhein und hab richtig gut gefangen#6.Ich liste mal auf:18 Barben,davon 1 mit 60cm,1 mit 58,2 mit53cm,1 mit 48cm und 2 mit 40cm.Die anderen waren alle untermassig!
 12 Nasen alle so um die 35-39cm!
 3 schöne Rotaugen so um die 20cm!
 1 Hasel!
 1 Gründling(gebissen auf eine grosses stück Käse:q)
 1 Rapfen


----------



## Adrian* (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war grad köderfische für morgen stippen, hab ein dickes rotauge, und ca. 25 kleine rapfen und ukeleis gefangen, en freund auch so 30 ukeleis,rapfen und en paar kleine döbel...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Super Alleskönner. Ich wünschte ich würde mal eine Barbe fangen aber du hast 18 Stück gefangen. Ich wünschte bei uns in der Elbe würden Barben vorkommen


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Brassenkönig
> 
> haste mal gesehn, dass eine Rotauge fand dich sche***
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/att...achmentid=31180



Siehste! Das ist der Dank, dass ich ihnen noch ´ne ganze Dose Mais reingeschmissen habe |supergri . Undankbare Rotaugen  . Vielleicht wollte er den teuren Goldmais von Bonduelle und hat mir wegen dem billigen Pennymais eins ausgewischt :q .


----------



## Brassenkönig (8. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute mal wieder an der Außenalster feedern. Ich fing 2 Brassen (39 cm und 47 cm) und 3 Rotaugen (2 von ca. 15 cm und eines von ca. 20 cm). Heute haben die so vorsichtig gebissen, dass ich ca. 60 % der Bisse nicht verwerten konnte #c . Leider musste ich nach dem heutigen Angeln sogar noch ins Krankenhaus. Beim Beködern ist meine Feederrute mit dem Rutenhalter ungefallen und dabei wurde mir der Haken richtig tief in den Mittelfinger gerammt. Sogar der Wiederhaken saß im Fleisch. Im Krankenhaus haben die mir dann den Haken unter Betäubung rausgezogen |supergri . Etwas habe ich heute dazu gelernt: Angeln ist ein Mördersport :q  #q ! Hier sind die Bilder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31469

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31470

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31471

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31472

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31473

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31474


----------



## plattform7 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das ist mir vor Jahren auch schon mal passiert, da saß mir der fette Grundhacken bis zum Gehtnichtmehrweiter im Daumen... War eine schmerzhafte angelegenheit....


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.:q 
Wozu brauchsrt du beim Angeln deinen Mittelfinger?
Für die Alsterdampfer?

Gute Besserung wünscht

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War Gestern am Rhein Feeder'n, 2 Brassen und eine kleine Barbe...Hatte die Fische erst nach 2std am Platz, dann kamm eigentlich biss auf biss, und wie Brassenkönig 
schon sagte bissen die sehr vorsichtig und träge, ein zubbler und das war meist auch schon...


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Adrian
Wie groß waren deine 2 Brassen?


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

die eine war recht groß, ich schätz zwischen 46 und 49cm die andere so 30cm...die barbe auch so zwischen 26 und 30cm.... ich mess die nie, ich hol immer die lösezange pack den haken und mach die noch im wasser los...


----------



## Alleskönner (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Warumm beissen die so vorsichtig bei euch?Bei uns knallen die voll rein,selbst die kleinen Barben hauen voll rein:q!


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

also bei uns ist das wasser stark gestiegen....


----------



## JonasH (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

SO bin ausm Urlaub zurück.. hab aber nicht geangelt.. die Truhe ist noch so voll da hätte meine mum gemckert wenn ich schonwieder angeln gegangen wäre.. aber übermorgen gehts wieder los hehe dann ess ich morgen halt schonzum Frühstück Fischfrickadullen damit die Truhe leer wird!
Och BRassenkönig das kenn ich... aber ich hatte nen 10er um Zeigefinger sah auf den Röntgenbild voll geil aus


----------



## Adrian* (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war nachtangeln, hab 18 Brassen und ein Aal mit der Feederrute gefangen...


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> war nachtangeln, hab 18 Brassen und ein Aal mit der Feederrute gefangen...



Nicht Schlecht! Wie groß waren die Fische? Ich habe mir grad´ Maden besorgt und werde heute wahrscheinlich wieder an der Außenalster feedern. Vielleicht geht ja was!?


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das Feedern an der Außenalster war gestern voll der Reinfall. Bis auf 4 winzige Rotaugen im Köderfischformat ging nichts. Ich hatte neben den Rotaugen nicht einmal Bisse oder Zuppler |kopfkrat . Es war wie verflucht. Normalerweise fangen ich dort immer ein paar schöne Brassen, aber gestern nur diese kleinen Rotaugen #d . Vielleicht versuche ich es dort morgen noch mal.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31602

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31603


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Brassenkönig

unterschiedlich, fast nur kleine zwischen 30 und 45, die richtig dicken 60+ hab ich dort leider nicht wieder bekommen...waren wieder im hafen wo wir letztens schonmal nachtangeln waren aber diesmal weiter oben...


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



> Das Feedern an der Außenalster war gestern voll der Reinfall. Bis auf 4 winzige Rotaugen im Köderfischformat ging nichts. Ich hatte neben den Rotaugen nicht einmal Bisse oder Zuppler  . Es war wie verflucht. Normalerweise fangen ich dort immer ein paar schöne Brassen, aber gestern nur diese kleinen Rotaugen  . Vielleicht versuche ich es dort morgen noch mal.



wie haste den geangelt?? Körbchen, Haken, köder??


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> wie haste den geangelt?? Körbchen, Haken, köder??



Ich habe mit einem 20 gr. Körbchen am Tangle Boom geangelt. Ich hatte einen 8 er Haken am 0.18 er Vorfach dran. Köder waren 5 Maden. Vielleicht war ja auch das Vorfach zu dick?


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich weiß nicht, ich habe auch am anti tagel boom geangelt, DAS LETZTE MAL, war grad wieder zeug kaufen werd mir jetzt mal neue montagen zusammenbauen, mit powergum usw.

ich hab auch kurzes antitagel boom, mit nem mittelgroßen 60gr. korb, 10er Specitec Brassenhaken 80cm lang 16er vorfach, meist 4 maden, manchmal aber auch 5, ich hab rausgefunden wenn's mal schlecht oder nicht beisst, und man dann wenig maden und relativ kleinen haken nimmt kommen die bisse schnell wieder...das futter hatte ich sehr fein gemacht und sehr trocken gelassen, was aber im fließgewässer nicht so gut ist...hab mir natürlich en platz mitten im hafen, wurfweite ca.35-40m ausgesucht und erst mal 6 körbe ordentlich gefüttert und dann die schnur im schnurclip fest gemacht und immer auf die selbe stelle geworfen und oft rausgeholt alle 4 biss 5 minuten damit ich immer futter am platz hab, weil sich das futter schnell aufgelöst hat die bisse kammen meist immer 1 bis 3 min nach dem einwurf, immer einmal kurz gezubbelt kurze pause und dann heftige schläge...ich werd sowieso glaub ich nicht mehr haken unter 10er größe gehen, soviele maden am haken ist nicht gut MEINER MEINUNG NACH ob es so ist weiss ich nicht, ausserdem rutschen die immer runter bis zum wiederhaken und der fast der ganze haken ist zu sehen und die spitze verdeckt...am liebsten fisch ich jetzt die 10er brassen...mit 10er karpfen (22er vorfach) und dem Powergum wird das auch erst mal auf barben reichen....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich weiß nicht aber ich bin diese Ferien echt zu faul mich bei dem dummen Wetter aufs Fahrrad zu schwingen und mit meiner matchrute zu angeln. Is eben ganz schön kalt draußen und ich angle lieber auf Aal. Ich werde dann mal gucken ob ich diese Woche noch losgehe


----------



## DerSchneider (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moinsen

muss auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben aber ich muss zugeben das  das Fangergebniss von gestern morgen bei uns am See nicht alle Tage vorkommt.Ich habe in drei Stunden insgesamt 16kg Brassen gefangen,erst nur sehr kleine (ca. 12cm) und dann nach dem Füttern (ca.10Körbe pro Platz) jeder Biss ein "Großer" (ab 45cm) größter hatte 55cm.
Gebissen haben sie auf 4-7Maden und auf Made/Wurmkombi.
Konnte leider keine Fotos machen,Cam nicht mit |rolleyes


----------



## Alleskönner (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hattest du die Brassen mitgenommen oder woher weisst du das es 16kg waren???


----------



## DerSchneider (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Setzkescher #6 
Bitte kein neuer Zoff darüber ob das gerecht is oder nicht, wenn ich mich für ein Wettfischen vorbereite habe ich den immer mit und das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## Alleskönner (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> Setzkescher #6
> Bitte kein neuer Zoff darüber ob das gerecht is oder nicht, wenn ich mich für ein Wettfischen vorbereite habe ich den immer mit und das wird auch so bleiben.


Wenn es erlaubt ist benutze ich auch den Setzkecher!Hab so einen von Browning,mit den Massen die auch im Gesetz vorgegeben sind!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich benutze auch einen Setzkescher. Allerding einen von Askari. Aber er ist 2m lang und Knotenfrei. Und mir ist darin bisher kein Fisch umgekommen.


----------



## Alleskönner (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Meiner ist so um die 5m!Reicht vollkomen aus!


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

dann macht nur dat der setzkescher ruhig und gerade im wasser liegt, sonst sind die fische oft derb abgeschuppt....ich nehm keine setzkescher mehr seit mir mal ein 66er hecht vor jahren in einen verendet ist....


----------



## DerSchneider (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Klar muss man darauf achten das er richtig liegt #6Gestreckt bleibt er durch ein Gewicht am Ende und seitlich wegrollen kann er nicht, is eckig. 
Abgeschuppt waren die bei mir noch nie, habe allerdings auch extrem kleine Maschen, wenn man drüberstreicht fühlt er sich an wie nen Babypopo*g*

P.S
Hab ich das richtig verstanden das du nen Hecht im Setzer hattest??
Also Raubfische hälter ich überhaupt nicht,wenn ich sie mal beangel was selten vorkommt, angel ich für den Topf...60-70cm mit, alles andere sofort zurück (Wenn der Zustand es erlaubt!!)


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war bei meinem couseng am baggersee, hatte ne tageskarte wollte mit freunden da en wochende angeln, war als erster da und beim ersten wurf mit der spinnrute hat der gebissen, die anderen waren schon wochen zuvor auf hecht dort gewesen aber ohne erfolgt, welse haben seh dafür aber gefangen, als der erste den gesehn hat wollte ich den zurücksetzten, der war höchstens 30min da drin...tot....ich hab mich so geärgert, naja dafür hatten meine eltern + nachbarn dann filet....


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

barsch und zander dürfen meines wissen doch wegen ihrer kammschuppen nicht in einen setzkescher...


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war übriegens ein 5m setzkescher und es war nur der hecht drin!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also wenn man bei uns einen Räuber hältert dann setzt man seinen Angelschein aufs Spiel. Bei uns dürfen nur Friedfische, Aale und Quappen gehältert werden.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Leute ich habe mir gestern ne Feederrute gekauft und sie gleich am Wasser ausprobiert. Konnte von etwa 10 bissen nur einen verwerten und das war ne kleine etwa 20cm Brasse. Auf der matchrute gab es noch einige Ukelei, Plötzen und auch Rotfedern.


----------



## Adrian* (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@KC

was haste für eine gekauft?

vielleicht schlägste falsch an? ist mir am anfang auf oft passiert....


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

SO jungs ich fahre dann jetz mal los n bisschen an nem Teich stippen und mir die Sonne aufn Pelz scheinen lassen, mal gucken was so geht wenns sich ehute abend n wneig abkühlt.. werde dann berichten!
 Bis dann!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Und keiner mehr angeln gegangen? War gestern mit der Feederrute an einem Wehr und konnte 3 Brassen(30, und 2x 35cm) landen. Ein Kaulbarsch hat auch noch gebissen. Hatte eine Futterkorbmontage.


----------



## EgoZocker (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute auch feedern. Drei Rotaugen (37, 34 und 25cm)  und meinen erster Flussbarsch (22cm) haben gebissen. Es wäre mehr gegangen, musste aber wegen einem Geburtstag früher gehen. Na vielleicht klappt's morgen genauso gut :m


----------



## plattform7 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wir waren vorherige Woche von Donerstag auf Freitag mal Nachtangeln... Abends angekommen, bissen noch einige gute Rotaugen auf die Match, aber mit Eintreffen der Dunkelheit ging gar nichts mehr! Also die ganze Nacht von 23 bis 6 Uhr kein einziger Zupfer. Hatten ales ausprobiert, Mais, Wurm, Frolic, Karpfenteig...NIX! Man, man, man.... Mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen kamen dann die fetten Rotaugen und Rotfedern wieder. So konnten wir bis 11 Uhr dann auf drei Matchruten ca. 6 Kilo von den Viechern fangen. Teilweise waren recht gute dabei, so um 500 - 600 gramm und nur eine unter 20 cm.... Aber dennoch haben wir mit wenigstens einem Karpfen oder Schleie oder Aal gerechnet. Naja, sollte nicht sein...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Glückwunsch zu euren dicken Rotfedern und Rotaugen. Mein größtes Rotauge war gerade mal 35cm lang.


----------



## DerSchneider (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heut morgen Feedern....nichts, na ja zwei kleine Brassen 20und 25cm.
Beide Feederruten nach 45min. weg gepackt und für drei Stunden mit Waggler geangelt, Ergebnis 10Brassen 20-30cm und 10Brassen 40-51cm.
Köder:Maden, Pinkies, Caster und Würmer, meißt im Kombi
Gefüttert habe ich 3l


----------



## JonasH (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey heute war ich auch mal wieder los... bin um 8:40 aufgestanden und so um 10 war ich am Teich.. es war noch keiner da also hatte ich freie platzwahl.. ich ging an meine lieblingsstelle und versuchte es erstmal mit leichter Pose und MAden.. ging auch echt gut! aber immer nur ROtaugen so um die 4!!!cm die haben die Pose garnicht runterbekommen! und es war nur ne 1gr Pose! naja spanennd wurde es erst so ab 13 Uhr .. habe inner zwischenzeit ne Rute mit 4 Gramm Pose und Tauwurm fertig gemacht und die vor einem Krautfeld keine 10 MEter vom Ufer entfernt plaziert! Das stellte sich als echt spannend raus, weils echt cool ist jedes einzelne zuppeln der Pose genau zu beobachten! Es dauerte keine 10 minuten da war schon ein heftiges zuppel zu bemerken... ich rechnete shcon mit ner ekligen Brasse aber als die Pose weg wr und ich angeschlagen hab kam ne heftige gegenwehr... und 2 Minuten später hatte ich n schicken KArpfen im Kescher... schätze ihn so um die 40 cm, haber weder gewogen noch gemessen da er so schnell wie möglich wieder schwimmen sollte, inner Zwischenzeit haben die 4cm Räuber meine Maden gefunden schon wieder das nervige spiel  naja.. 10 minuten später kam wieder ein leichter BIss am Tauwurm habe.. zum GLück länger gewartet denn sonst hätte ich die Schleie vielleicht nicht gehakt... dann hatte ich noch nen heftigen biss den ich leider verhauen hab... und dann auch nurnoch 2 BArsche gefangen... wobei natürlich zwischendurch immer wieder die 4cm Räuber kamen  aber es waren auch 5-6 BRassen dabei, die aber auch alle nur so 5-6cm waren naja dann bin ich abgedampft da es nach regen aussah! Bilder kommen die nächsten Tage habe das kabel nicht da... muss erst zu meinem Bruder!


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war gestern Abend auch mal wieder mit der Matchrute an der Außenalster unterwegs! Ich wollte Köfis fangen, weil ich morgen auf Hecht gehen will. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt. Schon nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich meine Köfirotaugen zusammen. Als Beifang hatte ich noch 3 Brassen (32cm, 35 cm und 41 cm) und tatsächlich einen (amerikanischen?) Flusskrebs |supergri . Den Krebs habe ich natürlich vorsichtig zurückgesetzt #6 . Köder waren bei allen Fängen 2 Maden am 16 er Haken.


----------



## Sveni90 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

icke hatte samstag hegefischen und hatte auf der kopfrute in 2 stunden 21 schöne dicke fette brassen um die 40cm auf 1 maiskorn was dann auch mein sieg war!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich hatte gestern beim Aalangeln eine 43cm Brasse und eine 20cm Rotfeder. Mein Vater hatte einen maßigen Aal. Die Weißfische und der Aal bissen natürlich auf Tauwurm. Die krabben haben aber ganz schön genervt.


----------



## Adrian* (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@KC

jo, bei uns geht beim aalangeln meist immer ein packet haken pro angler drauf...


----------



## Bambine (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Konnte gestern Abend beim Stippen 3 Rotfedern (alle um die 20cm) und einen Barsch 25cm fangen.
Mir ist etwas passiert, was mich jetzt noch aufregt. Die oben genannte Fischen hatte ich alle mit Madenbündel gefangen. Ich hatte noch eine Rute mit Wurm, sehr viele Bissen gehabt, nur konnte ich keinen einzigen verwerten, der Wurm wird einfach bis zum Haken abgebissen. Ein einziges Mal hatte ich einen etwas grösseren Fisch drangehabt (für meine Verhältnisse), ich konnte ihn ganz ruhig einkurbeln, ca 3m vom Ufer entfernt macht der einen Schlag und wupps ... er war frei. Das schlimmste war, er steckte noch seine Nase hoch und "schaute mich  für einige Sekunden an", bevor er wegschwam. Es war schon dunkel, sodass ich nicht genau erkennen kann, was für einen das war.
ich glaube, der war garnicht richtig gehakt.


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey Jungs, ich war gestern auch mal wieder los. Zuerst habe ich es in einem kleinen Graben, der Hohder Wettern auf Alande versucht. Leider ging dort nur ein ca. 20 cm Aland auf eine treibene Brotflocke. Naja, dann bin ich noch mal los zur Kirchdorfer Wettern (einem ca. 5 m breiten Graben). Dort lief es ein bisschen besser, sodass ich noch 1 Aland von ca. 35 cm und ein gut 25 cm Rotauge an Land ziehen konnte |supergri . Hier kommen die Fotos :m :

Hier ist die Hohder Wettern zu sehen. Erstaunlich, dass es in einem so kleinen Gewässer überhaupt Fische gibt. Die ist ja gerade mal 2,50 m breit :q .






So, hier kommt der 20 cm Aland





Und hier ist der 35 er Aland










Es war zwar im Allgemeinen nicht so erfolgreich, aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht #6 .


----------



## arno (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Tja, so ist das mit den kleinen Gewässern, die werden anglerisch echt übersehen, dabei zieht man da auch dicke Fische raus!


----------



## Sveni90 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Da muss man ja nur mit dem Kescher durch
Aber das ist ja nicht der sinn am angeln#6


----------



## JonasH (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey BRassenkönig wie hast du die Brotflocke angeboten?!?! einfach Pose und halt die Brotflocke?
BIn nämlich auch auf Aland Jagd!


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey Jonas, ich habe die Brotflocke an der freien Leine angeboten, also einfach nur mit der Brotflocke geangelt. Mit der Pose kann man es in diesem kleinen Graben (ca. 30 cm-60 cm tief) eh vergessen, weil man die Fische verscheuchen würde. Bei der Tiefe merken die Fische alles |supergri . Beim Angeln auf Alande benutze ich übrigens immer 12er-16 er Haken :m .


----------



## JonasH (30. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey danke.. werde es am WE mal probieren.. vllt Sonntag... sonst noch was was ich beachten sollte???


----------



## Brassenkönig (30. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Jonas
Nee, das wars eigentlich schon. Es könnte allerdings nicht schaden wenn du vorher ein bisschen mit Brot anfütterst. Dann berichte aber mal ob es geklappt hat! Ich will ein paar fette Alande von dir sehen :q


----------



## JonasH (30. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hm hab leider nich sonen kleinen bach wie du  ab sehr viel breiter is er auch nicht.. werde natürlich berichten!!!


----------



## Alleskönner (30. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War eben mit einem Kumpel am Rhein und konnten trotz Hochwasser recht gut fangen.
Ich hab eine nicht massige Barbe gefangen(natürlich wieder im Wasser)und 5 Brassen,die waren alle so 40-46cm gross.
Mein Kumpel konnte eine 35cm Barbe fangen(natürlich auch wieder im Wasser) und noch eine von 56cm,seine grösste bis jetzt!


----------



## Brassenkönig (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Alleskönner
Hey, da habt ihr ja gut gefangen #6 . Wie habt ihr geangelt? Mit der Feederrute?

@all
Ich war heute auch wieder mit der Matchrute los. Ich hatte es im Goldbekkanal versucht. Dabei habe ich 2 Brassen von ca. 45 cm und 2 kleinere Rotaugen auf Dosenmais erwischt :m . Ein ordentlicher Brassen (ca. 45-50 cm) ist mir leider noch im Drill ausgeschlitzt |evil: . Heute hatte ich komischer Weise recht viele Fehlbisse #c . Die Pose ist oft ziemlich schnell zur Seite gewandert, aber der Anhieb saß meistens nicht |kopfkrat . Es hing immer nur zerquetschter Mais dran. Vielleicht waren meine Haken zu klein?


----------



## Alleskönner (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Brassenkönig schrieb:
			
		

> @Alleskönner
> Hey, da habt ihr ja gut gefangen #6 . Wie habt ihr geangelt? Mit der Feederrute?


Geangelt haben wir nur mit der Feederrute,an einem auslauf von einer Kläranlage!Es ging dort schlag auf schlag,gerade die Rute rein und sofort hat es vibriert in der Spitze.Hatte erst gedacht es sind Krabben am Platz aber es war doch eine kleine Barbe,danach ging es halt weiter so und ich hatte in einer halben Stunde die 5 Brassen gefangen und danach ging fast garnichts mehr!


----------



## Alleskönner (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War ja gestern wieder am Rhein und dort konnte ich wieder in kurzer Zeit 6 Brassen(2 um die 40cm),1 Barbe(40cm) und einen schönen grossen Gründling fangen:m


----------



## Alleskönner (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war von Freitag bis Samstag Nachtangeln und konnte an einer unbekannten Stelle 3 kleine Brassen,2 kleine Barben ,3 kleine Gründlinge,2 kleine Nasen,1 maßigen Aal(den ich aber wieder zurück gesetzt habe)und 1 kleinen Wels von 30cm fangen:m.Irgendwie war alles in der Nacht klein?
Achso die anderen Fische habe ich auch alle releast,nur der Wels hat ein neues Zuhause gefunden und zwar bei mir im Aqarium#6


----------



## angler_boy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich hab ein 65ziger brasse gefangen!(in der wesser)cool ne?


----------



## DerSchneider (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@angler_boy

 |schild-g , Foto wär nicht schlecht


----------



## honeybee (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wir waren heute an einer kleinen Talsperre. Junior fing 3 schöne Plötzen von 2x 27cm und 1x 28cm. Alle auf Mais. Ich konnte dann noch eine schöne 30iger auf Tauwurm fangen....

Ingolf probierte es mit Frolic auf Karpfen, konnte aber ausser ein paar zaghaften Bissen nix verzeichnen.


----------



## angler_boy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich angel mit einer 14 haupt schnur und einen 12 vorfach!


----------



## angler_boy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

deine montage ist voll ok!


----------



## JonasH (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hey Leute wollte noch Bilder nachreichen






Einmal meine BabyBrasse oder ists ne Güster???





Giebel 





Nochmal n Giebel





Größeres Rotauge(schätze um die 40cm gestern gefangen aber vergessen zu messen und dann Kopf abgeschnitten )

So das waren dann mal so die Friedfische...


----------



## Alleskönner (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war gestern auch Angeln.Das Wasser geht zurück und die Fische auch!Ich hab mehrer Brassen so um die 40-45cm,mitten in der Strömung gefangen!Und wir hatten am Platz eine reine "Gründlingsplage"!Ein ander Angler hatte auf Käse eine richtig fette Barbe drann!Der konnte seine Rute kaum noch halten und er musste ein paar Schritte nach vorne weil die Barbe so gezogen hatte!Die konnte den Mann aber auch nur ziehen weil der DOOF die Bremmse zu hatte#q#q#q#q.Den Rest kann man sich ja denken.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jonas dass sind keine karpfen sondern Karauschen oder Giebel. Ich denke eher Giebel aber auf keinen Fall Karpfen. Sie kämpfen zwar gleuch aber es sind auf keinen Fall welche.


----------



## Alleskönner (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Jonas dass sind keine karpfen sondern Karauschen oder Giebel. Ich denke eher Giebel aber auf keinen Fall Karpfen. Sie kämpfen zwar gleuch aber es sind auf keinen Fall welche.


Der untere Fisch könnte aber ein Karpfen sein.Der obere ist auf jedenfall ein(e)Giebel!Karauschen sind dunkler gefärbt.   

Ich war gestern mal wieder am Rhein und konnte dort ein paar kleine Brassen,1 Nase von 33cm und eine Barbe von ca.40cm fangen.Es hat sehr schlecht gebissen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Der untere Fisch könnte aber ein Karpfen sein.Der obere ist auf jedenfall ein(e)Giebel!Karauschen sind dunkler gefärbt.
> 
> Ich war gestern mal wieder am Rhein und konnte dort ein paar kleine Brassen,1 Nase von 33cm und eine Barbe von ca.40cm fangen.Es hat sehr schlecht gebissen.


 
Nee wenn du dir mal einen Schuppenkarpfen anguckst merkst du den Unterschied. Das ist kein Karpfen. Wenn du dir das ganze mal genau ansiehst siehst du das keiner von beiden Barteln hat. Damit sind es eindeutig keine Karpfen denn die haben immer Barteln. Bei dem oberen sieht man es eindeutig und bei dem 2 erkenne ich auch keine Barteln. Die barteln würden sich vom roten Maul abheben. Also ich denke dass es zu 300% Giebel sind.


----------



## JonasH (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hups hm hab da garnicht so drüber nachgedacht aber haben denn Giebel so ein Vorstülpbares Maul wien KArpfen??? ISt das denn groß für Giebel, hab den so auf knappe 60 geschätzt! Würde ihn mir ja gerne nochmal genauer anschauen aber er schwimmt halt wieder  Naja werde mich dann demnächst nochmal an den Teich setzen und mal beide Ruten mit Tauwurm raus und gucken ob ich noch son exemplar fangen kann... vllt. am Wochenende! Werde dann mit Wort und Bild wiederkommen (hoffe ich)


----------



## JonasH (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ah da ham wir wohl n bisschen gleichzeitig getippt  also du sagst beides Giebel??? werde es mal eben ändern.. und nächstes mal werd ich versuchen n Giebel und n Schuppi zu fangen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Hups hm hab da garnicht so drüber nachgedacht aber haben denn Giebel so ein Vorstülpbares Maul wien KArpfen??? ISt das denn groß für Giebel, hab den so auf knappe 60 geschätzt! Würde ihn mir ja gerne nochmal genauer anschauen aber er schwimmt halt wieder  Naja werde mich dann demnächst nochmal an den Teich setzen und mal beide Ruten mit Tauwurm raus und gucken ob ich noch son exemplar fangen kann... vllt. am Wochenende! Werde dann mit Wort und Bild wiederkommen (hoffe ich)


 
Ja die haben auch diese Vorstülpbaren Mäuler. Also ich glaube nicht dass die 60cm haben. So 40cm nach dem Bild zu Urteilen. Aber für Giebel ist das schon ordentlich. Aber gut dass du sie wieder zurückgesetzt hast denn es sind keine Optimalen Speisefische wegen den Gräten und schmecken tun sie mir auch nicht.

Hier ist mal ein Bild von einem Schuppi dass ich in der suche gefunden habe:
http://www.asv-schenefeld.de/seiten/galerie/Galerie-Dateien/Fische/images/Schuppenkarpfen.jpg

Dass ist ein guter Unterschied zwischen denen


----------



## JonasH (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die haben auch diese Vorstülpbaren Mäuler. Also ich glaube nicht dass die 60cm haben. So 40cm nach dem Bild zu Urteilen. Aber für Giebel ist das schon ordentlich. Aber gut dass du sie wieder zurückgesetzt hast denn es sind keine Optimalen Speisefische wegen den Gräten und schmecken tun sie mir auch nicht.
> 
> Hier ist mal ein Bild von einem Schuppi dass ich in der suche gefunden habe:
> http://www.asv-schenefeld.de/seiten/galerie/Galerie-Dateien/Fische/images/Schuppenkarpfen.jpg
> ...


meinte auch nicht 60 sry gerade außer Schule da  :m 
Schätze den 1. so auf 45 und den 2. auf 50 << das war die Zahl die ich meinte! Aber ich find die beiden auf jedenfall wunderschön vor allem wenn sie nochmal "danke" sagen wenn man sie wieder ins Wasser gleiten lässt! :l


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> meinte auch nicht 60 sry gerade außer Schule da :m
> Schätze den 1. so auf 45 und den 2. auf 50 << das war die Zahl die ich meinte! Aber ich find die beiden auf jedenfall wunderschön vor allem wenn sie nochmal "danke" sagen wenn man sie wieder ins Wasser gleiten lässt! :l


 
Bin ich taub oder warum höre ich das "Danke" nicht#c  ? Sagen die echt danke?


----------



## froggy31 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi,
habe bei meinen letzten Angeltrips nebenden üblichen Verdächtigen (Barben Rotaugen und Brassen) am Rhein extrem viel Nasen gefangen. Wen man bedenkt, das ich in drei Jahren keine einzige gefangen habe finde ich das schon bemerkenswert. Haben andere Rheinangler auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht. 

gruß froggy


----------



## Marc38120 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi,
ich war gestern ein wenig feedern bei uns an der Oker und hab 7 rotaugen bis  25cm , 1 brasse und und zu meiner verwunderung 1 Gründling gefangen.
Mfg


----------



## JonasH (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So war gestern wieder an DEM gewässer... erfolg = 0 es war wie verhext, die einzigern fische die die Tauwüs mochten waren barsche von 5-10 cm  nebenbei hab ich noch mit MAden gefischt, ergebnis waren ca 15 kleine rotaugen, eine Brasse von ziemlich genau 25cm und noch ca 5 barsche alle in der selben größe wie die vn den Tauwürmern


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> So war gestern wieder an DEM gewässer... erfolg = 0 es war wie verhext, die einzigern fische die die Tauwüs mochten waren barsche von 5-10 cm  nebenbei hab ich noch mit MAden gefischt, ergebnis waren ca 15 kleine rotaugen, eine Brasse von ziemlich genau 25cm und noch ca 5 barsche alle in der selben größe wie die vn den Tauwürmern


 
klingt sehr nach einem verbuttenten Bestand. Hatten die barsche große Augen?


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> klingt sehr nach einem verbuttenten Bestand. Hatten die barsche große Augen?



Naja, nur weil man an einem Tag kleine Barsche fängt muss der Bestand nicht gleich verbuttet sein :q . Ich hatte auch schon an TOP-Großbarschgewässern (Hamburger Hafen) Tage, wo nur diese kleinen Dinger bissen. Das muss echt nichts heißen...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Brassenkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nur weil man an einem Tag kleine Barsche fängt muss der Bestand nicht gleich verbuttet sein :q . Ich hatte auch schon an TOP-Großbarschgewässern Tage, wo nur diese kleinen Dinger bissen. Das muss echt nichts heißen...


 
Also ich fange eher selten solche kleinen barsche. Wenn bei mir einer beißt dann ist er bei mir meist 20cm. Ich kene nur ein Gewässer wo ich mit solchen minis zu kämpfen hatte und die Barsche da waren eindeutig verbuttet.


----------



## JonasH (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nein alles normal! Also letztes mal gabs ja auch einen der war auch etwas grßer.. also wirklich alles normal!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich habe mir gestern ein KG Hanf für 1,95€ gekauft um es ins Futter zu tun. Natürlich gequollen. Soll ja nach berichten ein echter Fischbringer sein. Muss ich mal testen. Hat das einer von euch shconmal probiert?


----------



## Alleskönner (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich angle nur mit Hanfmehl!Darfst aber nur sehr wenig in das Futter zu mischen!Auf einen kg ca. eine Hand voll!


----------



## angler_boy (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ey leute kostet hanf mehl immer 1.95?und wie viel ist da so drin?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich habe mir nicht Hanfemehl gekauft sondern nur puren Hanf. Und der kostet bei uns 1. 95


----------



## Alleskönner (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir nicht Hanfemehl gekauft sondern nur puren Hanf. Und der kostet bei uns 1. 95


so jung und schon pures Hanf kaufen:q.
Hanfmehl ist pures Hanf nur das es halt wie "Mehl"ist,also ganz fein gemahlen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> so jung und schon pures Hanf kaufen:q.
> Hanfmehl ist pures Hanf nur das es halt wie "Mehl"ist,also ganz fein gemahlen!


 
Ich meien nicht das Rauschmittel sondern die Männlichen Früchte die nicht berauscht machen


----------



## Alleskönner (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meien nicht das Rauschmittel sondern die Männlichen Früchte die nicht berauscht machen


Oh,da kennt sich aber einer aus:q:q:q
Man kann ja mal die weiblichen zum angeln nehmen und die männlichen zum rauchen:qNaja der der die männlichen raucht wird wohl nicht lang leben.
RAUCHT GARNICHTS DAVON SONDERN BENUTZT ES NUR ZUM ANGELN|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,da kennt sich aber einer aus:q:q:q
> Man kann ja mal die weiblichen zum angeln nehmen und die männlichen zum rauchen:qNaja der der die männlichen raucht wird wohl nicht lang leben.
> RAUCHT GARNICHTS DAVON SONDERN BENUTZT ES NUR ZUM ANGELN|kopfkrat:m


 
Bei den weiblichen gehen die Fische dann freiwillig an den Haken weil die so berauscht sind.:q


----------



## arno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin!
Ich habe gerade Futter angerührt!
1 Packung Lidel- Paniermehl
Drei Hände voll Hanfmehl ( selbstgemahlen)
Eine Hand voll Jasminreis mit Hanfmehl gekocht.
Die Hälfte ins Futter, die andere Hälfte für den Haken

Also es richt ziehmlich stark nach Hanf!
Werde dann morgen schreiben wie es war!

Falls ich nix fangen sollte, habe ich noch Maden die ich mit Fisch gefüttert habe!


----------



## arno (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin!
Das war gar nicht gut gestern, eine Ukelei und nen Minnihecht von ca. 35 cm!
Der biss aber nicht auf den Hanf!


----------



## JonasH (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hm bei mir lief es gestern auch nicht wirklich... Hatte eine kleine Brasse (20 cm) und einen döbel (15 cm) anner schwinge und noch 5 oder 6 kleinere döbel und und 5 rotfedern (größte 15 cm kleinste 10) größere brasse und döbel auf wurm und den rest auf Pose, danach ahb ich noch ein bisschen geblinkert dabei 2 komplette Montagen rausgeholt sprich Pose Wirbel vorfach ... fischtechnisch aber nix mehr!


----------



## Adrian* (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab am Samstag mit der Feederrute wieder zwei brasse gefangen


----------



## angler_boy (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

adrian kennst dz dich gut mit brasen aus dann antworte auf meinen tread wleches futter für brassen oder so!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hatte gestern mein bisher groessten Klodeckel an der Rute: 58cm bei 5 Pfund. Daneben noch eine Nase (48cm, 2 Pfund). Zwei weitere Fische im Drill verloren, bei einem Hammerbiss (da war die Cherrywood 90 Grad gebogen, ich tippe auf eine richtig starke Barbe oder Karpfen  #c ) hat es mir direkt die 30er (!!!) Mono zerrissen. Im Futterkorb war ein Gemisch aus Paniermehl, Haferflocken und 2 Päckchen Vanillezucker sowie 1rote Berkley Bienenmade mit 3 echten Maden auf dem 10er Haken am 27er Vorfach...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

werde am Sonntag beim Wettkampffischen von unserem Verein mitmachen. Ich hoffe ich mache da nen guten Platz denn es werden so ca 25 Angler erwartet. Ich werde mit der matchrute teilnehmen. Angeln werde ich auf Brassen denn es geht um kilo. Köder werden Maden sein. Futter ist Sensas Feedergold versetzt mit vielen Maden und gequollenem Hanf.


----------



## Adrian* (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@KC

nimm dir ne zweite futterwanne oder eimer mit, tuh in einen eimer immer ein wenig futter und tuh ein nur ein paar maden und castern rein,wie du immer willst, in den anderen eimer tust du garkeine sondern holst da nur futter raus um es in den anderen zu tun...zu viele maden im futter sind ganz besonders am anfang nicht so gut...haben das letztens gemerkt da hat kaum was gebissen, als wir nur noch wenige maden drin hatten hats wieder gebissen...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also zum Anfang keine Maden im Futter oder wie?


----------



## JonasH (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so siehts aus KC und fütter nicht zu viel und auf einen Punkt konzentriert, nicht das ein riesen futterteppich entsteht!wenn das beißen nachlässt einfach n üpar maden so rein aber nicht übertreieben!


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Karpfenchamp
Dann viel Glück für Sonntag. Ich habe diesen Sonntag auch Wettkampfangeln in meinem Verein. Das Fischen findet am *N* ord-*O* stsee-*K* anal statt. Ich werde mit 2 Feederruten angeln, da dort die Strömung für eine Posenmontage zu stark ist. Gewertet wird auch nach Gewicht. Jonas hat recht. Du musst dich wirklich auf einen ganz kleinen Punkt konzentrieren. Sonst verstreust du die Fische auf eine große Fläche und es dauert länger bis dein Haken gefunden wird :q . Mit dieser "Punktstrategie  " hatte ich letzes Jahr bei einem Wettfischen den ersten Platz mit 7,6 Kg Brassen gemacht #6 .


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Danke für eure Tipps das werde ich machen. morgen ist der Wettkampf. Habe eben das Futter gemischt. Jetzt nur noch die Sachen auf meinen Fahrradhänger packen und dann bin ich fertig.


----------



## JonasH (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

HEy ich will Zahlen sehen KC! (also KG und Patz!)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war überhaupt nicht gut. Ich habe sehr schlecht gefangen wennn nicht sogar miserabel. Habe gerade mal Platz 10 gelegt weil ich immer schön auf meine brassen gewartet habe die dann nur zu 2 kamen. Als ich dann auf den letzten Drücker gemerkt habe das Brassenangeln keinen Sinn hat bin ich nochmal auf Ukelzocken umgestiegen und konnte meine fischanzahl dann auf 25 erweitern. Die waren alle so winzig das da nur 700g bei den Fischchen raussprangen. Ich war schon ganz schön betrübt. Zum Glück bin ich nicht letzter geworden. Das wäre ja peinlich. Nun gebt mir tipps wie ich es besser machen kann. Also Tipps zum Ukelzocken. Wie macht ihr masse? Bei mir hat das Wasser gebrodelt aber es haben kaum Ukel gebissen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Karpfenchamp
Mach´dir nichts draus. Bei mir war es heute auch richtig bescheuert. Ich habe nur ein 20 cm Rotauge und 5 kleine Aale gefangen. War auch nicht gerade berauschend. Naja, letzter bin ich auch nicht geworden #6  :q . Diese verdammten Wollis waren heute richtig schlimm. Andauernt waren die Vorfächer durchgekniffen #q . Naja, nächstes mal wird es besser #6 .


----------



## JonasH (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hey, glaube nicht das du was falsch gemacht hast oder so, denke einfach mal das du nen schlechten Tag erwischt hast, an nem Gewässer hier ist es auch oft das gleiche, einen Tag fängt man super, am nächsten Tag mit der gleichen MEthode etc. kaum was, das nennt man wohl Pech! HAbe am 1. wieder n Angeln vom Verein, mal sehen was da so bei rauskommt...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Ukeleiköder nennen der gut am Haken hält und schwimmt? Er soll richtig an der oberfläche sein.


----------



## angler_boy (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> war überhaupt nicht gut. Ich habe sehr schlecht gefangen wennn nicht sogar miserabel. Habe gerade mal Platz 10 gelegt weil ich immer schön auf meine brassen gewartet habe die dann nur zu 2 kamen. Als ich dann auf den letzten Drücker gemerkt habe das Brassenangeln keinen Sinn hat bin ich nochmal auf Ukelzocken umgestiegen und konnte meine fischanzahl dann auf 25 erweitern. Die waren alle so winzig das da nur 700g bei den Fischchen raussprangen. Ich war schon ganz schön betrübt. Zum Glück bin ich nicht letzter geworden. Das wäre ja peinlich. Nun gebt mir tipps wie ich es besser machen kann. Also Tipps zum Ukelzocken. Wie macht ihr masse? Bei mir hat das Wasser gebrodelt aber es haben kaum Ukel gebissen.


 
von wie vielen leuten warst du 10ter?ich bin immer so von 20 leuten 2-3-4-5 und manchmal gibt es auch denn ersten


----------



## JonasH (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Musst du weit raus? ansonsten aufgepumpte maden! Oder Brot (darste halt nur nicht an`n Haken "kneten") ... glaube has´rtes Brot schwimmt sowieso IMMER! also wenn du nicht weit raus musst, ist das wohl das BEtse, weil bei Brot wirds mitm Blei schwieger, dnen es soll ja schwimmen...

Edit: ISt mir gerade noch eingefallen, probier es mal mit nem stück Korken aufm Vorfach... kurz vorm Haken, das sollte funzen!


----------



## Bergsieger (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War am wochenende mit der Feeder und der Matchrute in Bielefeld unterwegs


----------



## JonasH (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wow Bergsieger, nicht schlecht! WIe groß waren die shleien?


----------



## Alleskönner (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schöne Fänge:mAber solch kleine Brassen abschlachten?


----------



## Bergsieger (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schleien waren 35


----------



## Bergsieger (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fänge:mAber solch kleine Brassen abschlachten?


 
Das waren meine Hechtköder


----------



## Case (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hab Heut mal meinen Neffen etwas unter die Fittiche genommen. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.  Ca. 20 Rotfedern, teils Köderfische, teils Pfannengröße. 

Case


----------



## Litty1978 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi, hatte letztes WE meinen ersten größeren Erfolg bei unserem Vereinsangeln (Es ging auf Plötze). Endlich hat das mit der richtigen Stelle auch mal geklappt und ich konnte kontinuierlich Bisse verzeichnen. Ein Glück hat man beim Plötzenangeln um diese Jahreszeit kaum Beifänge. Hatte nur nach kurzer Beissflaute ein paar Barsche. Nach 4 Stunden konnte ich so einen "halbvollen Eimer" verzeichen. Das reichte leider nur für den 4. Platz, knapp am Pokal vorbeigeschrammt aber trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis. Und als "Sahnehäubchen" noch die schwerste Plötze des Tages mit 470 gramm. Also euch allen weiter Petri!! Meine Konzentration gilt in diesen Tagen jedoch erst einmal den Raubfischen...:q, Strelasund wir kommen...


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wollte heute eigentlich auf Karpfen fischen, mit der Match und 2gr. Laufschwimmer. Köder war Mais, jedoch wurde daraus eine wahre Rotaugen/federn Orgie. Nach dem 10ten habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Das schöne darann war, dass alle Fische min. 300g hatten, was wohl am Mais lag, den die kleinen nicht ins Maul bekommen.Alles im allem ein schöner Tag am Wasser, wenn auch nur kurz, also von heute Morgen  ca. 8.30-12.00 Uhr.
Musste dann aus Zeitgründen den See verlassen,schade eigentlich, denn Bisse hatte ich noch immer. 

Nur mein Karpfen blieb aus|kopfkrat

Steven


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war auch auf Karpfen und es gab nicht einen biss an meiner vorgefütterten Stelle. Das war ziemlich enttäuschend. Immer haben Brassen an meiner Hartmaiskette gezupft. Sie haben ihn aber nicht ins Maul gekriegt. Hatte nachher dann keine lust mehr und habe meine Spinnrute rausgehohlt. Gebissen haben 2 Barsche(25 u. 35) und ein Hecht von 50,5cm


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich wollte heute Köderfische stippen und habe stattdessen eine 32cm lange karausche gefangen. Die sah mit ihrer Kupfernen Farbe echt super aus.


Fängt denn hier keiner mehr Weißfische oder andere Friedfische. Ist die Zeit schon vorbei.


----------



## Case (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



> Fängt denn hier keiner mehr Weißfische oder andere Friedfische. Ist die Zeit schon vorbei.



Doch, ich fang mir grad meinen Winterbedarf zusammen. Allerdings kann ich pro Angeltag nur ca. 20Stk nach Hause nehmen da sie sonst den Transport nicht überleben würden. Morgen geht's nochmal los, und dann dürfte ich so 80 zusammen haben. Dann noch mal einen Tag auf Gründlinge. Aber da muß man schon Glück haben und den Schwarm erwischen. Mit 100 Köfis kommen wir zu zweit schon über den Winter.

Case


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich will mir am Samstag auch Köderfische stippen. Ich will nämlich in den Herbstferien einen Angelurlaub machen und da willl ich mir für das Angeln auf Hecht und Zander schon so 10 Stück zusammenangeln. Das reicht dann erstmal einen Tag und den Rest fange ich vor ort.


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

10 Stück sind bei uns immer seeehr knapp...


----------



## JonasH (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hehe brauch wer Köfis haben hier nen Teich da sind 10 Stück in 20 minuten zu schaffen *g*


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So lange?#c  Ich angle mit meinem Vater zusammen und da hat jeder 5 Stück in 10 min. Gibt da noch nen See bei uns da kann man schon mal 20 Stück in 10 min schaffen wenn man wirklich gut fischt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Leute wie läuft es zur Zeit bei euch. Wir waren heute Köfis Stippen und haben so wenig gefangen dass wir sie nicht mitgenommen haben weil es zu wenig waren. Wie fangt ihr noch um diese Jahreszeit Köderfische?


----------



## Litty1978 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So nun ist die "Friedfischsaison" für mich offiziell beendet. Haben heute unser Abangeln gehabt und ich konnte mit lediglich 1400gr. Platz 5 von 17 belegen (1. Platz 2.500gr.) So Miserabel haben wir lange nicht mehr gefangen! Es waren 5 Leute ohne Fang! Die letzte Nacht war bei uns allerdings auch sehr kalt (Nachtfrost) wahrscheinlich lag's wohl daran...Na ja man weiss es nicht. Euch einen schönen Saisonausklang!!


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

An meinenm Hausgewässer ist momentan auch nicht sehr viel los.
Brassen habe ich schon ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefangen, Rotauge nur noch sehr wenige, der Rest erübrigt sich. Dafür aber heute 2 gute Bisse mit noch so eben ergattertem Köfi auf Hecht gehabt, leider ohne Erfolg. Aber das motiviert fürs nächste WE....


Steven


----------



## JonasH (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hm hier ist es ähnlich! Werde aber demnächst mal wieder nen Tag am Wasser verbrignen.. Ferien sind schon was feines! Dann mal sehn, werde jede art von fisch im Laufe destages beangeln.. Von hecht über dcke Rotaugen und Köfis(habe auch noch ein paar im Froster damit ich für den Notfal lwelche hab...)


----------



## angler_boy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war heute morgen stunden 3 stunden angeln und ich konnte einen schönen döbel von 47cm und eine brasse von 39cm fangen!alles auf meiner fedderrute!Ps:aauf pose biss nur kleinzeug an!gruß angler boy!


----------



## angler_boy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Leute wie läuft es zur Zeit bei euch. Wir waren heute Köfis Stippen und haben so wenig gefangen dass wir sie nicht mitgenommen haben weil es zu wenig waren. Wie fangt ihr noch um diese Jahreszeit Köderfische?


 
tach kc!meistens sind so 5-6 stück drin!manchmal mehr manchmal weniger!psrobiers mal mit pinkis!gruß angler boy!


----------



## angler_boy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> War am wochenende mit der Feeder und der Matchrute in Bielefeld unterwegs[/qu
> 
> hi!manche brasse von dir sind ja kapital klein!nehmst du die kleinen auch mit?gruß angler boy!


----------



## Cerfat (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt da noch nen See bei uns da kann man schon mal 20 Stück in 10 min schaffen wenn man wirklich gut fischt.



Denn komm mal bitte an die Mosel hier in meine Ecke. Ich geb dir ein Monatsgehalt wenn du mir das vormachst, Einverstanden ?


----------



## $hadow (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Momentan läuft es hier noch richtig super:
Gefischt wurde in der Ems mit einem süßen Futter, sowie Castern und Maden im Futter und als Hakenköder.
Gefangen wurden
-unzählige Rotaugen (ein 2pfünder war sogar dabei)
-kleine Döbel
-Brassen - größte hatte 55cm. Siehe Fotos.














MfG
$hadow


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Denn komm mal bitte an die Mosel hier in meine Ecke. Ich geb dir ein Monatsgehalt wenn du mir das vormachst, Einverstanden ?


 
Einverstanden#6 . Aber komm dann bitte zu mir denn das ist ein See der fast jedes Jahr umzukippen droht weil da so viele Weißfische drinne sind. Counter-Striker kennt den See auch und du kannst ihn ja mal fragen. Da gibt in unserem Verein Leute die 250-300(!!!!!!) Fische in 3 Stunden(180min!!!!!) fangen. Das ist jetzt kein schlechter Scherz sondern die Wahrheit. Ich habe es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen und ich wäre fast vom Hocker gefallen. Ich selber kann da leider nicht mithalten. Aber das was ich gesagt habe schaffe ich auch wenn ich mich bemühe.


----------



## Cerfat (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Einverstanden#6 . Aber komm dann bitte zu mir denn das ist ein See der fast jedes Jahr umzukippen droht weil da so viele Weißfische drinne sind. Counter-Striker kennt den See auch und du kannst ihn ja mal fragen. Da gibt in unserem Verein Leute die 250-300(!!!!!!) Fische in 3 Stunden(180min!!!!!) fangen. Das ist jetzt kein schlechter Scherz sondern die Wahrheit. Ich habe es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen und ich wäre fast vom Hocker gefallen. Ich selber kann da leider nicht mithalten. Aber das was ich gesagt habe schaffe ich auch wenn ich mich bemühe.



Nee du, bei allen Tagen die man leer ausgegangen ist und geht, aber sowas macht doch keinen Spaß, find ich absoluter Pippifax. Wenn der See so voll ist das er manchmal vorm Umkippen steht, dann sollte der Verein doch mal mit Netzen losziehen und n paar Tonnen in freie Gewässer umsetzen. Find ich verantwortungslos.
Ich war gestern trotz strömenden Regens noch 3-4 Stunden am Wasser, außer n paar Zupfer nix. Hätte ich da auch nur 1 oder 2 Rotaugen gefangen, das wär mir lieber gewesen wie 300 Stück bei euch.

Da der See der vollgestopft ist und hier der Fluß wo alle 20 Min so ein Riesenpott vorbei kommt, denn schaun wir aber mal.

Der Vergleich hinkt also.


----------



## Adrian* (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Läuft was mit der Feeder?? Wollte morgen nochmal los...Zielfisch Brassen & Rotaugen...


----------



## JonasH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

moin mädels!
Oh man das war mal wieder ein Tag 1. erschlafen... statt um 8erst um 10 am Wasser ... Naja war egal an meinem "hotspot" saß noch niemand, nur 2 angler am Teich und die weit weg von mir.. so mag ichs, dan nsehen die nicht wenn ich mal im Baum hänge oder andere peinlichkeiten, naja zum platz.. ist sehr zugewuchert (auch der Weg dahin.. dummerweise waren da brombeerpflanzen und rosen) und ca 15 Meter raus ist ne kleine Kante...(ca von 1,5 auf 2 Meter und dann 5 Meter weiter direkt ne große Sandbankauf der Sandbank lag heute die Grundrute und an der Kante hatte ich ne Posenrute 2 Gramm Pose(war sehr windig) die Grundrute war mit nem kleinen Stück Tauwurm und nem Maiskorn beködert Pose mit Made Mais Kombo, So schon anch kurzer Zeit lief in kleinen stücken schnur vonner Grundrute... dann plötzlich wurde doch relativ gut shcnurgenommen, anschla und der Hing... ne kleine Brasse ca. 20cm, dann Pose weg.. Rotauge 10 cm und ob ihr e glaubt oder nix es war jetzt 11UHR und ich hatte bis 15 UHR KEINEN Biss mehr  dann bin ich gefahren


----------



## froggy31 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Denke dieses Jahr bestehen noch gute Chancen auf Weißfische. Bisher war zumindest hier im Rheinland noch keine Kälteperiode da und heute hatte ich am Rhein 3 Barben innerhalb von 3 Stunden und das ohne Futterkorb. 

petri froggy


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich glaube auch dass es sich noch lohnt. hatte letztens einige schöne Rotaugen um die 20cm viele kleine Rotaugen und einen haufen Ukelei. Die Bisse waren aber sehr vorsichtig. Selbst auf einen 18er Haken am 10er Vorfach gab es Fehlbisse.


----------



## Cerfat (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nachdem es hier heut morgen Steine geschüttet hatte und gegen Mittag aufklärte bin ich auch noch kurz bis in den Spätnachmittag los gezogen.

Soweit und soviel hatte ich nicht erwartet:

1 schönen großen Döbel(ca.45-50)
2 schöne große, dicke,runde, schleimige Brassen(ca. 55-60)
4 halbwüchsige Rotaugen

...und noch etwa n Handvoll Nukellpifkes.

Meiner Meinung nach, der Fisch ist noch da. An der Stelle wo ich heut war, war eigentlich genug Gewusel nur richtig gebissen hatten sie eben nicht.
Ich denke allerdings auch das durch den vielen Regen der letzten Tage doch so einiges an Futter zur Verfügung stand und der große Hunger nicht da war. Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, ob Wind ist, wo er her kommt und in welcher Stärke eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Adrian* (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute wie gesagt mit der Feeder im Hafen unterwegs...es ging so! War en Höllicher Wind...
Hab 4 Stinker (Brassen) zwischen 25-45cm und zwei schöne Rotaugen von ca. 25 & 28cm gefangen....hab auch bilder muss ma sehen ob die was geworden sind...

Zwei Freunde von mir waren auch im Hafen unterwegs, die gehen heute Nacht auf Zander, hab bei dennen mit der Bolo rute 10 Ukeleis gefangen...


----------



## Cerfat (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, zwar erst gegen Mittag am Wasser aufgeschlagen, aber es war ein Super-Tag einschließlich des Wetters.

Denn heute war Tag der Döbel, anders kann man es wirklich nicht nennen. 
Ungelogen, es waren mindestens 20 und mehr Döbel die ich heut hatte sowie 2 Brassen um die 55 cm. Allerdings kein einziges Rotauge und Co. Selbst von den kleinen Nukelpifkes hatte ich nur 2 oder 3.

Hab bis gegen 19.00 Uhr heut Abend gemacht und am besten hat es kurz vor und in der Dämmerung gebissen. Die drei größten, davon waren zwei um die 50 cm und der größte um die 55-60 cm. Bei letzterem hatte ich gar in den ersten Sekunden auf eine schöne Barbe gehofft, war aber leider nicht. Da ich aber erst an gleicher Stelle vor kurzem n 65er Barbe hatte, denk ich mal das hier auch 70+ drin sind.

Futter: Allerbilligste Fleischwurst in Madengröße geschnippelt, gekochte Kartoffeln, Partikellköder(Weizen, Mais), Paniermehl, Haferflocken; alles ordentlisch durcheinander gemascht und als richtige Matche immer zwichendurch n kleine Handvoll reingeworfen.
Köder: Madenbündel mit n kleinen Maiskorn.

P.s.: Und das ganze an meinem ungeliebten Hausgewässer, der Mosel.


----------



## EgoZocker (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Läuft zur Zeit noch was? Möchte nämlich am Wochenende mal am Schliersee Angeln, da ich da in der Umgebung bin. Hat es noch Sinn vom Ufer aus zu angeln oder stehen die Fische schon tiefer?|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich hab in der mitte vom Hafen gefischt, also im Tiefen und hab auch nur da wirklich bisse bekommen...Willste Stippen oder was?


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Adrian

Ich hab hier noch über 50 Packungen geschnippelte Fleischwurst in der Truhe die ich für 10 Cent bekommen hatte im Supermarkt(1 Tag vor Haltbarkeitsdatum).
Nachdem ich gestern soviel Döbel gefangen hatte werde ich meine Matche noch weiter austüfteln. Ich glaub, ich hatte gestern n bisserl viel reingeworfen, denn den Burschen hing das Futter fast aus den Ohren raus.

Und Quark gibt es auch für n paar Cent 1 Tag vor Ablauf billig, einfrieren und fertig.

Zum Quark, das ergibt auch wunderbare Futterwolken. Quark mit Wasser, Paniermehl, paar Haferflocken, etwas Mehl und 2-3 Päckchen rotes Tortengusspulfer vermengen, fertig.

Kostet zwar auch n paar Cent, aber immer noch viel viel billiger als dieses ganzes Fertigfuttergedöns was in meinen Augen eh mal künstlich überteuert ist und auch nicht mehr bringt.


----------



## Adrian* (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Dann Teste doch einfach was besser fängt???


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wollt mal das Matchangeln ausprobieren,  nachdem ich beim letzten und ersten Versuch im Sommer nichts gefangen habe, weiß aber nicht woran es lag (Hitze?). Die Stelle ist mit Schilf bewachsen, stehen da die Fische oder eher weiter draußen? Könnt ihr mir evtl. eine Montage nennen?
Danke!


----------



## Adrian* (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@EgoZocker

Wenn du weit draussen fischen willst, würde ich dir die komplizierte Montage mit dem Waggler vorschlagen.
Probiers genau an der Krautkante, den die Weißfische suchen dort meistens schutz...


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gut, werd ich ausprobieren. Das einzige was mich stört ist dieses Ausloten, damit werd ich einfach nie fertig, endet bei mir durch das andauernde Auswerfen oft im Schnursalat :c :c :c


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ach ja, noch was, was benutzt du als Stopper? Perle oder Faden. Hab das mit dem Stopperknoten das letzte Mal mit Wolle gemacht, man war das ein Sch***. Müsste doch eigentlich doch auch mit Angelschnur gehen, oder rutscht dann der Knoten nicht gescheit?


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wie weit hast denn zu werfen ? Wie tief ist das Wasser dort ?
Ansonsten, lote den Schwimmer im Uferbereich aus, denn n kleines Schrotblei von 1 oder 2 Gramm auf den Hakenschenkel und ab damit.
Und anstatt dem Stopperknoten kannste auch n klitzekleines Schrotblei nehmen. Ansonsten Festmontage und fertig, jedenfalls bei mir. Mit dem Tüttelkram hab ich es auch nicht so.

Ich angel z.B. mit diesen Sorte Posen am liebsten. Und damit sich das ganze nicht dauernd vertüttelt, am oberen Ende noch zusätzlich n Gummi, ansonsten verwickelt sich die Schnur auch dauernt da.


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie weit die Fische da draußen stehen. Das Wasser ist im Uferbereich so 1,5-2m tief. Mitten im See sinds dann teilweise 40m. Das letze Mal hab ich da ein klitzekleines Rotauge von 7cm gefangen |supergri Aber sonst war da nix los, aber irgendwo müssen ja die Fische sein (soll von Brassen nur so wimmeln, das C&R von Brassen ist dort sogar verboten). Nur weiß ich eben nicht wie weit die draußen stehen #d


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Dás hab ich hier schon in dem Thread vom Rursee gelesen, da hocken die n ganzes Wochenende und fangen mal grad 2 mikrike Rotäuglein, aber mal egal.

Das beste was ich dir mal empfehlen kann, nicht die üblichen Faulenzerplätze benutzen, falls geht. Schlag dich irgendwo mal im leichten Gebüsch durch oder sonstigen Uferbereich durch. Ansonsten wäre es gut wenn du wüßtest ob da vielleicht irgendwo kleine Untiefen(1-2 m Breite) sind und wenn es nur 10 Zentimeter sind, das macht schon was aus.
Ich angel ja hauptsächlich hier am Fluß und jede Untiefe ist eigentlich fast ein Garant das man wenigstens etwas fängt weil sich da auch von Natur aus immer das Futter sammelt.
Ich würd dir empfehlen zwichen 2-4 Meter n Stelle zu suchen, genau ausloten, Köder auf Grund; soll heißen. Kleines Bleischrot etwa 15cm vom Haken entfernt und dieses auf Grund gelegt. 
Und mach es mal wie ich, billigstes Futter rein und der Dinge mal abwarten.
Als Köder, 2-3 Maden und n kleines Maiskorn auf kurzschenkligem Haken.


----------



## Adrian* (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wenn du in Nähe von der Schilfkante fischst und ordentlich und genau Fütters kommen die Brassen schon, die Montage mit dem Waggler ist sehr komliziert, da man mehrere verschiedener bleie verwenden muss und diese so einstellen das es zu keiner verwicklung kommen kann...
Ich benutz nur Faden stopper, die laufen besser durch die Ringe und halten auch besser, und natürlich bekommt man die leichter drauf als die schäbigen gummiteile....Wenn du nicht weisst wo du Fischen sollst, leg doch einfach noch ne Feederrute im Tiefen Wasser aus...?? Aber mir wär das zu viel arbeit..Ich guck mal ob ich was finde über die Waggler Montage...ich kann dir das so nicht erklären....


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Natürlich ist das auch n Unterschied, wenn du mit der Feeder stippst, da ja da die Ringe(Anzahl) um einiges kleiner sind wie bei n langen beringten Stippe.
Ich hab dafür n 6 Meter beringte und meiner Meinung nach ist die übliche Feeder um die 4 Meter auch eigentlich mehr wie ungeeignet dafür.


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also eine zienmlich abgelegene Stelle war das ja, aber mir fällt grad was ein: ca.50m links vin mir ist eine Badestelle, an der viel rumgetost wurde, hab mir gedacht, dass 50m Entfernung ausreichen sollten. Vielleicht liegt das aber daran. Hab sonst immer gedacht, dass Friedfische nicht soooo scheu sind|kopfkrat


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das andere, falls ausprobieren möchtest, wären diese Loc-Slide Posen. Allerdings kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen, hab ich noch nie benutzt.


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Zum Füttern müsste doch Paniermehl mit Maden und Lockstoff (Vanile-Backaroma) genügen, oder?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine zienmlich abgelegene Stelle war das ja, aber mir fällt grad was ein: ca.50m links vin mir ist eine Badestelle, an der viel rumgetost wurde, hab mir gedacht, dass 50m Entfernung ausreichen sollten. Vielleicht liegt das aber daran. Hab sonst immer gedacht, dass Friedfische nicht soooo scheu sind|kopfkrat


 
meiner Erfahrung nach kaann man Friedfische auch nicht als scheu bezeichnen. Lediglich Döbel sind sehr scheue Genossen. Bei uns am Badesee schwimmen einem die Plötzen und Brassen teilweise um die Füße und stupsen einen an. Ehrlich. Ich muss zugeben dass ich mich an meiner Angelstelle auch schon mal rumgetrampelt bin und trotzdem stört das die Weißfische nicht. Ich habe auch schon fette Plötzen vor meinen Füßen auf Sicht gefangen obwohl am Ufer immer ordentlich Radau war. Ich konnte bisher nur feststellen dass Schleien, Karpfen und Döbel scheu sind. Im Sommer würde ich es Abends immer an den Badestellen probieren. da wird immer ordentlich der boden aufgewühlt um somit auch Futter freigespült. Jetzt aber würde ich noch nicht so weit raus werfen denn die Fische stehen jetzt noch nicht tief. Sie stehen zwar tiefer als im Sommer aber ich denke noch nicht tiefer als 2 meter. Verwende ein leichtes Futter mit ein paar Maden dazwischen. Weniger ist oft mehr. Füttere dann gezielt immer auf einer Stelle und das in Maßen. Nach jedem Brassen würde ich eine Tischtennisballgroße Futterkugel einwerfen. Im Sommer nehme ich da immer eine Tennisballgroße. ich denke die heiße Beißphase liegt jetzt am Späten Nachmittag denn dann ist die Wassertemperatur am höchsten und Aktivität der Fische auch. Fische auf jeden Fall so fein wie möglich. Große Waggler kannst du dir echt sparen. Da siehst du ja kaum Bisse. Wenn es mit der Wurfweite zu vereinbaren ist dann nimm eine höchstens 2g Laufpose. Ich verwende immer Gummistopper. Für diese doch schon recht kühle Jahreszeit reicht ein 12er Vorfach vollkommen aus auch wenn du es auf große Brassen abgesehen hast. Dann musst du eben mal die Bremse aufmachen. Selbst im Sommer ist mein Vorfach nie stärker als ein 14er. Keine Angst vor Abrissen denn ich konnte zu meinem Erstaunen diesen Monat auch schon eine 35er Karausche mit einem 10er Vorfach landen. ekämpft hat sie wie ein kleinerer Karpfen. Die hakengröße würde ich an deiner Stelle mit 16 schon sehr klein wählen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Füttern müsste doch Paniermehl mit Maden und Lockstoff (Vanile-Backaroma) genügen, oder?


 
In dieser Jahreszeit würde ich kein Paniermehl nehmen da es im Wasser sehr heftig aufquillt und die fische satt macht.


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> meiner Erfahrung nach kaann man Friedfische auch nicht als scheu bezeichnen. Lediglich Döbel sind sehr scheue Genossen.



Da geb ich dir aber jetzt nur bedingt recht, ich hab gestern über 20 Döbel gefangen, siehe weiter oben.


----------



## Adrian* (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@EgoZocker

Die Badestelle wird kein unterschied machen, dass werden die fische langsam schon gewöhnt sein...Am Laacher See hab ich letztens auch am Bootsanleger wo ständig boote ablegen und wieder anlegen fische gefangen (Hecht, Barsch)...
Unterschätz das Futter nicht, den eigentlich NUR das erzielt beim Matchfischen die gewünschte lockwirkung, wenn du da nur Paniermehl reinfeuerst was kein bisschen riecht wirst du weniger fangen....Du musst sehen das du ein vernümpftiges Futter hast, was beim auftreten auf die Wasseroberfläche sofort aufgeht und sofort eine schöne Wolke ensteht...


----------



## Adrian* (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ach, und wie kommst du drauf mit ner Feeder zu Stippen??
Hast du keine Matchrute?


----------



## EgoZocker (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das war nicht meine Idee, hab ich nicht geschrieben #6 
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps, werd dann davon berichten!
David


----------



## Adrian* (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich hab geschrieben, ne "Feeder im Tiefen auszulegen"....mim Futterkorb meinte ich damit...??????


----------



## EgoZocker (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ja schon, hab aber nicht gemeint, dass ich damit stippen will, habe nämlich eine matchrute :m


----------



## Adrian* (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War ein ziemliches durcheinander jetzt ...


----------



## JonasH (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

*lol* also bevor jetzt hier 3 Seiten zu Stnde kommen wer jetzt mit ner Feeder Stippen will etc. lieber mal wieder zum richtigen Thema!...

War heute morgen los, ging ganz gut hab nen super mega baby Karpfen(Maximal 20 CM) auf MAde und nochn kleinen Döbel, Fotos würde ich euch gern Zeigen nur leider war der Akku in der LAdestation... und die zu Hause :-D Aber morgen so gegen halb 11 bin ich nochmal los.. den letztenF erien tag ausnutzen...Dann mit Digi UND Akku! Bis dann!


----------



## $hadow (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Heute knallte es zwar nur selten, dann aber richtig:

Tatort: Ems
Tatwaffe: Feederrute geladen mit Maden (bei mir), und Tauwurm.
Opfer: - Rotaugen (als es noch hell war)
          - Brassen <- richtige Klodeckel!
Täter: Ich ($hadow), und Kumpel Christian 






Christians erster Klodeckel: 55cm




Christians erster Klodeckel: 55cm




Meiner: 60cm




Meiner: 60cm

Der 55cm Fisch wurde released, wie wir es mit dem 60er auch vorhatten, aber die Brasse hatte sich im Drill verletzt, so beschlossen wir Diese mitzunehmen. Mal sehen, wie Brasse geräuchert schmeckt...

MfG
$hadow


----------



## JonasH (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Holla die Waldfee das sind ja echt mal KLopper! Petri Heil $hadow!

So ehute mla nciht evrschlafen, bin gleich los zum See! TSchöö Leute!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri heil zu den schönen Brassen. Wie habt ihr gefischt? Schnurstärken? Hevy Feeder oder light Feeder?


----------



## $hadow (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin
Wir waren an der Ems. Es herrschte mehr Strömung als wir dachten, deshalb fischten wir mit 80gr. Körben. Zur Schnur: 22er, bzw. 30er bei ihm. Zu den Ruten:
Über seine kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber meine:
- Browning Syntec Feeder XL
- Balzer Magna Feeder 

Zur Stelle:
Die war bewusst gewählt, da es dort sehr tief ist. Eine Rinne mit 8m tiefe, führte zum Erfolg.

MfG
$hadow


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Danke für die Infos. Hast mir damit geholfen. Also stehen die Brassen doch schon sehr tief.


----------



## $hadow (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das ist zumindest hier der Fall, obwohl das Wasser noch weit über der Durchschnittstemperatur liegt.

Mfg
$hadow


----------



## carassius (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Petri auch von mir!#6 
Schöne Brassen!#6 
Gruß Carassius


----------



## Cerfat (2. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heut auch los, berauschend war es nicht wie das Wetter auch.

1 Brasse
1 Rotauge
1 Döbel

Nu ja, der Sommer ist vorbei, der Herbst auch aber trotzdem. Wo sind die Sommerfische alle hin ? An der Stelle wo ich heut wieder war, da war es noch bis vor ca. 2 Wochen in Ufernähe fast immer schwarz von Fischbrut, alles weg, nur wohin ?
Allgemein sagt man ja, da wo die Brut ist, steht auch der übrige Fisch oder ist das falsch ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Leute wisst ihr wie ich in dieser kslten Jahreszeit noch an Ukeleis und Gründlinge als Köfis komme?


----------



## Cerfat (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gute Frage, im offenen Wasser alles wie vom Erdboden seit 2-3 Wochen weg.
Die einzige Empfehlung die ich geben kann. Wir haben hier z.B. so n kleines Stück Brackwasser(ca. 1/2 Meter tief) da fängt man die noch. Falls so n seichtes Stück in der Nähe hast, versuch mal.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Habe ich leider nicht. Ich wohne ja in Magdeburg und da hat die Elbe kaum Salzgehalt. Also kein Brackwasser


----------



## Veit (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Am Adolf-Mittag-See wirste zumindest Ukis auch jetzt noch erwischen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gucken wir mal ob da was geht.


----------



## karpfenjäger (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

barben und nasen am necker alles mit feeder und maden hier eine schöne barbe von vielen#6 

```

```


----------



## Cerfat (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Für heute ging es mal wieder. Soweit kann man sagen, es beißt schon noch was, zwar nicht mehr jeden Tag so dolle, was soll's.

7 Döbel
4 Brassen
3 Gründlinge
1 Kontroletti

Die Döbel und Brassen waren allesamt richtig fette Burschen. Soweit der Tagesreport, ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

waren gestern an der Oder, ist zur zeit niedrigwasser, konnten ein paar barsche im altarm überlisten, dort waren noch kleinfische an der oberfläche aktiv, später haben wir uns eine tiefe buhne gesucht um dort
noch einige plötzen zu überlisten, 

gruß an manuel: der forellenseetermin steht, ausweis nicht vergessen


----------



## Makreli (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jor also mal über legen was habe ich gestern gefangen|pfisch:


----------



## Makreli (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ungefer 50 Karauschen 
Ungefer 3 Döbel 
Ungefer 3 Schleien
Ungefer 1 Karpfen

War der größte fang dieses Jahres am einen Tag


----------



## DerStipper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Für heute ging es mal wieder. Soweit kann man sagen, es beißt schon noch was, zwar nicht mehr jeden Tag so dolle, was soll's.
> 
> 7 Döbel
> 4 Brassen
> ...


 
was is denn nen Kontroletti?#c


----------



## Cerfat (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> was is denn nen Kontroletti?#c



Das sind hier sehr freundliche Menschen die ab und zu deine Papiere sehen wollen und man froh ist wenn man die sieht um denen noch n paar Tipps zu geben wo ab und zu hinter dunklen Büschen so harte Knüppel mit Aalglöckchen stehn.

Aber, hat er gesagt; da geht er auch nicht alleine hin.


----------



## Makreli (16. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Für heute ging es mal wieder. Soweit kann man sagen, es beißt schon noch was, zwar nicht mehr jeden Tag so dolle, was soll's.
> 
> 7 Döbel
> 4 Brassen
> ...


Warum ! Kontrolleti|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ! Kontrolleti|kopfkrat


 
na warum denn wohl? Vielleicht weil er den Kontrolleur einfach mal ein bisschen auf den Arm nehmen wollte indem er ihm einen Spitznamen gibt.


----------



## JonasH (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gestern NAchmittag war ich los... ne mini Rotfeder aber sosnt nichts! weder auf Schwinge (mit kleinem Futterkorb) noch auf Pose(außer der Rotfeder) Naja Bald gehts im Kanal mit den Winterrotfedern los (hoff ich mal  )


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern NAchmittag war ich los... ne mini Rotfeder aber sosnt nichts! weder auf Schwinge (mit kleinem Futterkorb) noch auf Pose(außer der Rotfeder) Naja Bald gehts im Kanal mit den Winterrotfedern los (hoff ich mal  )


 
Werde bald auch mal wieder losziehen. Ich denke zur Zeit muss man mit der Matchrute udn Pose angeln um die feinen bisse verwerten zu können.


----------



## JonasH (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Mensch Leute ich muss ja mal eben was sagen... Ich schreibe gerade den 551 Eintrag ion diesem Thread und bis jezt ist heir noch kein Streit ausgebrochen, keine beleidigung und auch fast keine Aggressionen das ist ja shcon fast Rekordwürdig... keine beleidigenden"diskussionen" über Catch and release und all die anderen dinge über die im Board so häufig gestritten wird ...  FRIEDFISCHER AN DIE MACHT!!!  ;D


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Leute ich muss ja mal eben was sagen... Ich schreibe gerade den 551 Eintrag ion diesem Thread und bis jezt ist heir noch kein Streit ausgebrochen, keine beleidigung und auch fast keine Aggressionen das ist ja shcon fast Rekordwürdig... keine beleidigenden"diskussionen" über Catch and release und all die anderen dinge über die im Board so häufig gestritten wird ... FRIEDFISCHER AN DIE MACHT!!!  ;D


 
So ganz stimmt das leider nicht. Erinnerst du dich nicht mehr? Der dumme Typ damals der gesagt hat das wir Amateure sind? Wollte ja eigentlich mal los auf Freidfisch aber als ich letztens am Teich Spinnfischen war ist mir die lust darauf vergangen als ich gesehen habe wie voller Laub und Geäst der war. Die Laubschicht war bestimmt 10cm dick an der einen Stelle. Außerdem´ist er seid etwa 3 Tagen zugefroren. Der ist ja nur 0,5 ha groß.


----------



## DerStipper (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@KC
Eisangel
aber nur wenn dat Eis dick genug is


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Zur zeit denkt das Eis nicht einmal daran dick genug zu sein. Sofern man drauf fässt splittert das Eis.


----------



## DerStipper (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

loool
dann werf nem dicken Blei Löcher in die Eisschicht benutz auch dicker Schnur  und drehn ein dann kannste auf der Spur prima mit der Picker oder der Feeder anngel 
meinet wegn auch Matchn


----------



## JonasH (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

?? nö an den typen erinne rich mcih cniht mehr?!?! Auf welcher Seite warn der?(Hab keine Lust alle sdurchzulesen...)


----------



## Brassenkönig (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Jonas
Du wirst den Typen auf Seite 10-13 finden :m . Viel Spaß


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ein Döbel an der Nidda. 52cm, 1700g. Sollte eigentlich 'n Hecht werden, hat sich aber der Döbel über den Wobbler hergemacht.


----------



## Adrian* (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich hab mich für morgen mit nem Freund verabredet, wir gehen in Hafen, er probiert's mit der Stippe und ich mit der Feeder...


----------



## Adrian* (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War heute mit der Feederrute im Hafen unterwegs, nur ein Rotauge zwischen 35 - 40cm.
Hab noch mit der Matchrute gefischt, und noch 5 oder 6 Rotaugen gefangen, hatte es aber auf Barsche abgesehen, hab davon auch ca. 20 erwischt.


----------



## Litty1978 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hatten gestern unser Gänseangeln, haben mit 10 Teilnehmern ca. 26 kg  Fisch gefangen (fast ausschliesslich Plötze, ein Barsch hatte sich wohl verirrt). Bestes Einzelergebniss 5030 g, größte Plötze 590 gr. Alle Angler waren mit Fang. Meine 470 g Plötze hat richtig gut geschmeckt ;-)!

Einen schönen 3. Advent!

Auch im Winter allen allzeit krumme Ruten! Petri!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Meint ihr jetzt geht was? Mit was würdet ihr jetzt angeln. Lieber Feeder oder Match? Bestimmt Match oder? Werde es diese Winterferien wohl mal versuchen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hast du mal auf das Erstellungs bzw. Datum des letzten Beitrag geguckt?


----------



## Gloin (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@karpfenchamp:das datum ist doch egal,da die frage an sich ja zeitlos ist...

trotzdem muss ich mal kurz auf "harken" hinweisen:vik:
das ist ja fast schon seelische grausamkeit mittlerweile


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Am Sa.in Kleinmachnow am Teltowkanal zu zweit ca.10kg Weißfisch in 5h.Hatte nen kleinen Bericht in"Fließgewässer"gestellt, fand nicht so die Beachtung #c dachte das da noch mehr Leute angeln.Grüße#h Renè


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hat sich jetzt geändert,die Antworten kamen halt nen bissel später.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nicht schlecht petri dazu#6,nur denke dass der temp sturz den Fischen auf den magen gegangen ist....


----------



## Veit (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Noch war es recht kühl als ich morgens an die Saale aufbrach, aber kaum war ich am Wasser angekommen, zogen auch die letzten, dünnen Wolken ab und so langsam merkte man, dass der Frühling da ist. Aber ob auch die Friedfische schon aktiv sind, musste sich erst noch zeigen. Das Wasser war immernoch recht hoch und kalt, doch an der Oberfläche spielten schon die kleinen Ukeleis und das ist ja kein schlechtes Zeichen.
Also fütterte ich mit einigen Händen Frolic an und bot dann an beiden Ruten jeweils einen Hundefutterring an der Festbleimontage an.
Aber zu den beiden Ruten musste es erst mal kommen, denn schon eine halbe Minute nachdem ich die erste Angel ausgeworfen hatte, sang der Bissanzeiger sein Lied. Ein schöner Döbel hing am Haken.
Gute 50 cm hatte der Dickkopf. So konnte es weitergehen und in der Tat waren die Döbel in bester Beißlaune. Auch wenn nicht jeder, der sich das Frolic einsaugte auch hängen blieb, konnte ich trotzdem etliche Fische landen. Fast im Minutentakt zuckte es an den Rutenspitzen, am Futterplatz muss wirklich die Hölle losgewesen sein. 
Die meisten Fische lagen um die 45 cm, so wie dieser hier beispielsweise.        
Aber auch ein paar richtig schöne Burschen von deutlich über 50 cm blieben hängen. Auch wenn ich insgeheim schon auf einen dicken Grünen gehofft hatte, der leider (noch) nicht beißen wollte, so wars doch ein wunderschöner und fischreicher Frühlingstag. Gezählt hab ich jedenfalls nicht, wie viele Döbel an Land kamen, ungefähr zwei Dutzend waren es aber sicherlich schon. 
An so einen feinen Angeltag wird man sich noch gerne erinnern, wenn man mal wieder bei Regen und Sturm am Wasser hockt.


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hatte heute auch in der Weser beim Feedern 18 Brassen bis 1,5 kg und einen Aland.


----------



## Pete (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

wunderschöne fische, veit...man, schönes gewässer, wo die dickköppe noch so richtig gut vertreten sind!!! würde ich mir für hier auch wünschen...war heute auch mit dem achtjährigen los zum anstippen...und was soll ich vermelden: same procedure as last year...er macht vaddern wieder nass...jede menge schöne pfundplötzen und zwei brassen um die 2 pfund am 10er vorfach...kanalgewässer in rüdersdorf...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

geile Döbel, sehen echt super aus#6

auch an pete ein dickes petri, tja ich sag ja die jugend ist im kommen


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Pete schrieb:


> wunderschöne fische, veit...man, schönes gewässer, wo die dickköppe noch so richtig gut vertreten sind!!! würde ich mir für hier auch wünschen...war heute auch mit dem achtjährigen los zum anstippen...und was soll ich vermelden: same procedure as last year...er macht vaddern wieder nass...jede menge schöne pfundplötzen und zwei brassen um die 2 pfund am 10er vorfach...kanalgewässer in rüdersdorf...


 
Bei uns gibt es sehr wehnig Döbel, dafür mehr Alander


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

super fang veit!!!


----------



## Brassenkönig (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es sehr wehnig Döbel, dafür mehr Alander



Bei uns an der Elbe ist es genau so. Fast keine Döbel, aber jede Menge Alande...


----------



## Veit (12. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ Pete: Euer Ergebnis hört sich doch auch klasse an und es gibt nix schöneres als wenn ein Jungangler den alten Hasen mal zeigt "wos lang geht". Als ich im Sommer für ne Woche als Betreuer in einem Junganglercamp gearbeitet hatte und einer meiner Jungs den größten Hecht des Camps gefangen hatte (mittags bei 35 Grad) und ich nur den zweitgrößten , fand ich das auch echt prima!!! #6  Gibt nicht viel schöneres als strahlende Kinderaugen zu sehen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also ich war heute an meinem kleinen Waltsee mit meiner 6m stippe stippen. Ich hatte ne 0,16er hauptschnur, daran ne 1 gr pose und ein 0,10er vorfach mit 20er haken direkt an die hauptschnur gebunden, das ganze war in form einer kettenbebleiung bebleit. 
Als ich an meinem gewässer war fütterte ich so ca. 500 gr meiner futtermischung an:
-50% sensas 300 gros gardons
-30& paniermehl
-20% maismehl
- ne hand voll maiskörner und reis

Es war ein schönenes wetter, 20°c und die sonne schien.




Die fische waren schnell am platz und bald tauchte meine pose  unter, und ich konnte das erste rotauge landen. 




Ich konnte ca. 30 rotaugen in zwei stunden fangen und war zufrieden, leider waren die meisten nur ein der gezeigten größe.


----------



## Brassenkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war gestern mit der Matchrute los und konnte 12 Rotaugen (15-25 cm) und einen lütten Brassen (ca. 30 cm) fangen. Die Größen war zwar nicht so dolle, aber es war trotzdem ok!|supergri 


@xxcruiserxx
Warst du am Kiwittsmoorteich?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ja war ich^^
wohnst du auch in langenhorn oda umgebung??
wo warst du angeln?


----------



## Brassenkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ja war ich^^
> wohnst du auch in langenhorn oda umgebung??
> wo warst du angeln?



Ich wohne in Eppendorf, also auch nicht allzu weit von Langenhorn entfernt. An den kleinen Tümpeln im Norden Hamburgs war ich auch ein paar mal fischen. Die Fänge waren jedoch ziemlich mager. Viel Kleinfisch und nur vereinzelt größere Friedfische.

Hier in Hamburg fische ich meistens in der Elbe und in der Alster auf Friedfisch. Dort hat man gute Chancen auf größere Exemplare. Gestern war ich übrigens am Hochwasserbassin in Hammerbrook |wavey:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

aso nicht schlecht, bei den friedfischen hier ist die größe auch nicht so heftig aba man kann sehr sehr gute stückzaheln erbeuten. aber du solltest mal wenn die hechtschonzeit vorbei ist kommen, man kann echt sternstunden beim hechtfang erleben, zwar sind die hechte auch nicht riesig aber dafür gibt es viiieeele.


----------



## Ronen (14. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Naja... hier wirds eben erst* langsam* Frühling!


Erster Fisch 2007!


----------



## Hackersepp (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@ Veit: Wo hast du angefüttert, also mitten in der Strömung, in einer Kurve, hinter Steinen, ???

Wäre sehr nett, wenn du mir helfen könntest, Gruß Mathias


----------



## bennson (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern an der Wupper-Talsperre und konnte 7 Rotfedern überreden. Es gab zwar durchgehend Bisse aber die konnte ich nicht wirklich wegen dem Wetter warnehmen oder wollte mich mal zurücklehnen und net die ganez zeit stehen :q

Nächste mal Tiefere Stelle .. andere Fische:vik:


4x BIs 30 cm
3x Köfi Größe


----------



## Bambine (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

habe heute einen 50er Brassen auf Mais-Wurm-Kombi erwischt.
Gerät war eine Match mit 16er Schnur, die Schnur war am Ende durchgerissen (Bremse hat versagt), da hatte ich aber den Brassen schon in eine Stelle dirigiert, wo er nicht so einfach wieder rauskam.
Ich ware nur 2 Stunden draussen, hatte viele Bisse gehabt kontne aber nur den einen verwerten.


----------



## krausens (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

was für eine schnurrstärke benutzt ihr beim feedern auf brassen un rotaugen und rotfedern???


----------



## Brassenkönig (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich nehme in der kalten Jahreszeit ne 20 er Hauptschnur. Wenn ich im Sommer in der Elbe feedere erhöhe ich auf 25... :m


----------



## bennson (19. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich werde jetzt auf 15er Geflochtene umsteigen ( 11kg )


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

15 geflochtene??

das nehme ich noch nicht mal zum pilken?

ich fische ne 10 bis 12 geflochtene und in gaaanz seltenen fällen ne 18-20 mono, aber fast immer ne geflochtene, da man so alle bisse super erkennt


----------



## mightyeagle69 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War am Freitag auch mal wieder draußen,einen fetten Döbel & mehrere mit durchschnitts mass.

Cheers MightyE.


----------



## Mehrweg (20. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hier sind meine gefangene Brassen.#6

1. 1,850 kg

2. 1,450 kg


----------



## bennson (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war am Sonntag(gestern) wieder an der Talsperre. 4 Große Rotfedern habe ich rausgehohlt .. am Schluss hatte ich einen sehr zaghaften biss sehr lange lang .. angeschlagen 10 Meter gepumpt und  dann ausgeschlitzt oder net richtig gehakt. War ein sehr träger Artgenosse .. vllt dicker Brassen? Hm ka ^^ Das mit den Rotfedern da is son ding .. ich denke es gibt viel zu viele Viecher von denen weil es ein Hechtip Gewässer  ist  und fast die ganzen Hechte und Zander gausgeangelt wurden. Naja ich bin ja dafür da den Friedfisch bestand runterzuschrauben. Catch und Release ist bei Gewässern wo viel einseitig gefischt wird nicht gerade das beste und es kommt zu einem unausgeglichenen Tierbestand.. Der Verband würde denke ich mal das gleiche sagen.

MFG


----------



## JonasH (27. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War auch mal wieder unterwegs gefangen hab ich 3 schöne Rotfedern zwischen 2x 25cm und einmal 30 und einige gefräßige Barsche.

@ Bjay





> Naja ich bin ja dafür da den Friedfisch bestand runterzuschrauben.


 ÖÖhhhmm ja kannst mir dann ja mal in 10 bis 15 Jahren sagen was du so erreicht hast ich mein wenn deine Talsperre so 2 mal 2 Meter ist, schaffst du es sicherlich den Friedfischbestand zu reduzieren.... ansonsten haste noch einiges vor dir!


----------



## Mehrweg (28. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gestern war ich in Cluvenhagen bei Alte Aller und 3 Dicke Brassen gefangen und Heute
  wieder 3 Klodeckel. Ein davon über 2 kg  und hat ordentlich gekämpft.#6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so ich war heute auch nochma los zum stippen.
hab leida keine bilder.
wir hatten richtig shcönes wetter un 18°C, un fast wolkenfreien himmel. ich bin so um 15°° uhr los un hab ca. 30 rotaugen un 2 schöne brassen gefangen. Um 18:30 uhr war ich zuhaus
hab ein süßes futter benutzt


----------



## bennson (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Gestern an der Talsperre:

Zu 2
Süßes Futter
Maden


24 Rotfedern
 Hatte nochn dickes VIeh dran was sich an den Boden gedrückt hat .. aber naja 14er Haken hat versagt und hat sich von dem Vorfach getrennt #c+

Keine Bilder gemacht


----------



## b&z_hunter (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



bjay schrieb:


> Gestern an der Talsperre:
> 
> Zu 2
> Süßes Futter
> ...



Fisch oder was meinst Du.|gr:


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich war heute an der Maas zum Feedern und konnte mein bisher größtes Rotauge mit 42cm fangen. Außerdem fing ich noch 3 weitere Rotaugen und einen Brassen von 42cm. Die anderen Rotaugen hatten 38, 30 und 25cm. Alle auf Maden, das Futter war Explosiv Feeder von Mosella mit dem Feederfutter von Ofenloch gestreckt.
War ein super Tag bei dem Wetter und mit so schönen Fischen.


----------



## danny877 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi zusammen,
bei mir hat heute ein 50er Döbel und eine 54er Barbe gleichzeitig gebissen |uhoh:.
Bild von der Barbe und kurzen Bericht findet Ihr hier: Barben-Thread






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1528584#post1528584


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hi, 
ich möcht bilder reinstellen, hab mir auch schon infran view installiert, aber beim einfügen der grafik muss ich ne URL eigeben, wo steht die? Ich könnt schon wieder ausflippen mit dem mist pc...

Danke 
Gruß Tim


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

boah ! toller döbel !
hoffe das ich am mittwoch auch so erfolgreich bin !
vlg


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So hier eine Brasse, die ich gefangen habe. Wog 1,7 Kg und hat auf Made/Mais gebissen.  (Das ist meine Foto-Premiere|stolz: )

<a href="http://img529.*ih.us/my.php?image=brasseda5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1760/brasseda5.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.*ih.us" /></a>


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:


> So hier eine Brasse, die ich gefangen habe. Wog 1,7 Kg und hat auf Made/Mais gebissen. (Das ist meine Foto-Premiere|stolz: )
> 
> <a href="http://img529.*ih.us/my.php?image=brasseda5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1760/brasseda5.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.*ih.us" /></a>


 
Wieso sind die Bilder nicht gleich erschienen???

Gruß Tim


----------



## karlosito (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

wieder jemand der seinen kescher durch nen brassen versaut hat^^


----------



## Barbenfreak (3. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab vorgestern fünf barben gelandet, größen:41,48,48,54,46 mit Käsewürfel

petri heil


----------



## Norge Fan (3. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War am Sonntag am See und hatte nicht einen Biss#c .Alles versucht,meinen persönlichen Hot Spot=Null,Im Tiefen=Null,Flachwasser=Null.Hatte jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?Ach ja mein Schwiegervater mit dem ich schon lange zusammen angle ging es genauso.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin ,
in der Unterweser beißen im Moment die Alander wie Holle. In 3 Stunden mit Feeder heute 7 Stück 30 - 55 cm und eine kleine güster . Gefischt Ebbstau denn auflaufend.


----------



## Waagemann (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hey leute bin eigentlich mehr so im raubfischbereich aber kann jetzt auch hier was melden!Joah gestern konnte ich ca. 20 Rotaugen fangen zwischen so 8cm bis knappe 15...ich hatte eigentlich noch einen rute mit wurm drraußen aber die schleien wollten nicht#c!!!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Schleie (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

HI Leute  

war heute an der Weser bei Vlotho und konnte nichts fangen. neben an hat auch nur einer eine Barbe gefangen. Wollte es Morgen nochmal versuchen 

mfg Schleie


----------



## Norge Fan (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nach meinem erfolglosen Versuch auf`m See letzte Woche,war ich gestern am Kanal.In der Hoffnung da ein paar Fische zu bekommen.Hat geklappt,ca. 10kg schätze ich mal.Unter Fließgewässer habe ich auch ein paar Pics reingestellt.            
Gruß#h Renè


----------



## bennson (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

gestern an der Ruhr : Leute waren da insg. bestimmt über 20 Ruten ... keiner was gefangen ich hatte nur 2 bisse ... vllt Montag wieder probieren !


----------



## Schleie (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war heute wieder an der weser und konnte nur ne 30er Rotauge überlisten. die anderen angler, die neben mir geangelt haben hatten nix.
Werde es morgen oder übermorgen versuchen 

mfg Schleie


----------



## Willi90 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Man, was ist blos los zur zeit??? war von Do. auf Fr. am Waldsee bei uns und nix. Gar nix. Paar kleine Zupfer und das wars. Ich warte jetz erst mal ne Woche, vielleicht ist da das Wasser wärmer und die Fische aktiver.


----------



## Norge Fan (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Man, was ist blos los zur zeit??? war von Do. auf Fr. am Waldsee bei uns und nix. Gar nix. Paar kleine Zupfer und das wars. Ich warte jetz erst mal ne Woche, vielleicht ist da das Wasser wärmer und die Fische aktiver.


 
Hatte ähnliches ja ein Stück weiter oben schon berichtet.Vielleicht hat das auch noch mit dem Ablaichen zu tun.War wie gesagt ja gestern am Kanal angeln(einfach geil#6 )und da hatten einige Fische noch ihr Laichkleid an|supergri .Ich denke bei mir am See werde ich es erst wieder in ca.3 Wochen versuchen,denn das tu ich mir bei meiner knapp bemessenen Freizeit nicht noch mal an.Aber dann wirds wohl endlich losgehen.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Veit (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Eigentlich war für heute kein Angeln geplant, doch als entgegen der Wettervorhersage am Nachmittag die Sonne vom fast wolkenlosen Himmel strahlte, hielt es mich dann doch nicht mehr zu Hause. Schnell der Blick in den Kühlschrank. - Ja, noch ausreichend Maden da. Eine Tüte Fertigfutter fand ich auch und Frolic hatte ich ebenfalls noch nen Beutel voll da. Also schnell das Angelzeug zusammengesucht und los gings an die Ausfahrt eines Saalehafens.
Wie üblich fütterte ich erstmal an. An der Strömungskante zum Hauptstrom landeten ein paar Hände Frolic und etwas weiter im Inneren des Hafenbeckens legte ich einen Futterplatz aus Grundfutter und Maden an. Die Montagen waren schnell ausgebracht, doch zunächst tat sich nichts. Erst nach knapp einer halben Stunde ging der Waggler an der Matchrute erstmals auf Tauchstation. Ein schönes Rotauge war der erste Fang des Nachmittags.





Obwohl es immer wieder am Futterplatz räuberte ging das Beißen rege weiter. Zunächst waren es nur Rotaugen und Zährten, die sich das Madenbündel schnappten, doch lange dauerte es nicht, da blieb die Rutenspitze nach einem weiteren Anhieb tief verneigt. Ein schöner Brassen landete aber kurz darauf dann auch im Kescher. 




Der Brassenschwarm war nun voll am Platz, so dass ein Klodeckel nach dem anderen kurzzeitig an Land kam. Die Fische lagen größtenteils zwischen 40 und 50 cm. Doch auch auf der Frolicrute hatte nun das große Beißen begonnen, so dass der erste Doppeldrill nicht lange auf sich warten ließ.




Vorallem schöne Döbel zwischen 45 und 55 cm bissen auf den Frolicring an der Festbleimontage.




Doch auch die Brassen standen dem Hundefutter nicht abgeneigt gegenüber, meist merkte man schnell, wenn einer von ihnen auf Frolic gebissen hatte, da die Brassenruns im Gegensatz zu denen der Döbel nur sehr zaghaft waren.




Alles in allem wieder ein schöner, sehr fischreicher Nachmittag an der Saale. Wäre ich daheim geblieben, hätte ich wohl einiges verpasst.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

moin,

petri zu den geilen Fischen...:m

es läuft echt gut im Moment:q


----------



## Norge Fan (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Schöne Fische#6 ,hat sich der spontane Angeltrip ja wirklich  gelohnt.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Steffen90 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

moin
ein dickes petri @all!

im moment läufts wirklich sehr gut!
die letzten tage konnte ich 6 richtig dicke brassen verhaften!
die gestrigen drei haben aber besonders spass gemacht (an der winklepicker ) die erste hatte 52cm und 2,22kg, die zweite 62cm und 3,38kg und die dritte 64cm und ca. 3,85kg.
die drei die tage zuvor hatten zwischen 2,5 und 3,5kg.
heut gehts wieder los so langsam werde ich den (nicht beißenden) schleien untreu#d


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

nicht schlecht,:m

Brassen über 60cm sind keine Regel:c


----------



## Steffen90 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> nicht schlecht,:m
> 
> Brassen über 60cm sind keine Regel:c


bei uns im moment schon


----------



## Willi90 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hoffe das das Wetter auch mal die Waldseen aufwärmt. Ab Di. oder Mi. Fütter ich mal bei uns im Verein ne Stelle an und probiers dan am Fr. ... Hoffe dan auch endlich mal erfolgrich vom angeltag zurück zu kommen . 

Sagt mal wer von auch fischt eigendlich auch am See?


----------



## Lars91 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hallo,

hab mal ein paar fragen zu der Browning Syntec feeder xl 360...
wer diese rute besitz und bereit wär mir ein paar fragen über pm zu beantworten bitt melden!
DANKE...


----------



## Pete (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

habe heute meine neue 9,50m stippe mit einem 50er spiegler von knapp vier pfund eingeweiht...köder made/minimistwurm...12 vf/16er haken...gewässer: kanalstrecke in rüdersdorf


----------



## Steffen90 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich war heut wieder drausen.
habn grade mal 5 rotaugen gefangen!
alle auf wurm!
im moment sind die rotaugen/rotfedern bei uns am laichen!


----------



## Willi90 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Jo bei uns auch... habe aber mitten am tag 19 gefangen...darunter auch welche und die 20, 25cm


----------



## Brassenkönig (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Moin, ich war gestern an der Alster feedern und konnte 25 dicke Brassen (zwischen 40-50 cm) und 3 kleine Rotaugen fangen. Köder waren Maden und/oder Mais. Fotos gibts im Friedithread 2007...:m   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91722&page=24


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich ahbe auch schon 6 Brassen dieses jahr gefangen. Imme so um die 50cm und 2 killo. Alle mit Maden oder Made/Wurm Kombi. 
Gruß


----------



## sebo (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hatte gestern ne Brasse von 49cm . Mein größter Fisch bis jetzt(Habe meinen Schein erst 3 Wochen). Werde morgen wieder raus gehen und hoffen mal nen dicken Karpfen an land zu ziehen. Hatte schon paar kleine aber alle zwischen 32-40 cm. Meisten schwimmen wieder.


----------



## BallerNacken (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

HI Leute,

ich war am Samstag mal los, an unser Vereinsgewässer. Leider hatte der Verein gearde vor einer Woche die Satzkarpfen eingesetzt. Was sie alle 4-5 Jahre mal tun.

Dabei ist dann raus gekommen, dass ich neben 10 Karauschen zwischen 30 und 40cm noch 27 Satzkarpfen gefangen habe. Zu Anfang mit zwei Ruten, später habe ich dann auf eine gewechselt, da sie einfach zu heftig gebissen hatten.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur gucken, wie es mit dem kleinfisch steht, also kleine Brassen (große gibt es in dem Gewässer nicht), Rotaugen, Ukelei, Rotfedern usw...naja aber auf meine zwei Maden haben sich immer nur die KArpfen geschmissen!

Probier ichs lieber noch mal an der Aller...mal gucken was da so geht, an groß-brassen:m

Hier die kleinste Karausche:





Hier der mini Karpfen:


----------



## tollhaus (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Heut morgen, kurz vor 7.00 Uhr.
Und kurz danach die ersten Fütterkörbe reingeworfen. Man kann sagen was ist, die Brassen beissen wie irre und bekloppt hier, der Rest an Konsorten noch nicht so richtig. Hab vor n Stund aufgehört, knalle Sonne von vorne, kein Lüftchen, der Schädel fing schon an zu dröhnen.
Es gibt nichts schöneres wie früh morgens raus, obwohl das hier eigentlich schon spät war. 

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/6349/sonnesp4.jpg

... der war so richtig schön golden, obwohl auf dem Bild kommst gar nicht rüber und viel größer wie auf dem Bild war der. Ich weiß auch nicht, bei mir sehn die immer so klein aus auf meinen Bildern *g*.
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/9132/brasse16ba3.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ballrenacken, sicher dass das ne karausche und kein giebel  is?
also ich denke das es eher ein giebel is...


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hier mal ne Brasse (2kg)


#h 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

und noch einen...
62 Rotaugen und 1 Döbel. Gefangen an der 8m Tele-Stippe.



#h


----------



## BallerNacken (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

@Johnnie Walker haste recht scheint ein Giebel zu sein, habe ich net so genau drauf geachtet. Wobei ich finde, das sie sich extrem ähnlich sehen!

Aber hast recht, am Maul erkennt mans...naja gut dann waren es eben Giebel!#q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

net so schlimm, da braucht man doch direkt mim kopf gegen die wand ^^


----------



## Newbiecarp (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo zusammen , Am Samstag 19 Brassen alle zwischen 39 -48 cm.


----------



## Belly King (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

******* schem dich höchstens für Fisch frikadelen


----------



## FrankL80 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Heute morgen ca 40 Rotaugen zwischen 18 und 25 cm und drei alande so um 30cm


----------



## FeederAnglerBRV (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich würde den Einlauf zur Elbe bevorzugen, hast gute Chancen auf große Brassen, Rotaugen, Aländer usw.


----------



## bennson (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

3 brassen 46 bis 55 cm ... und Rotfedern 20+ x 9

alles auf Made


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so gestern hat ich bei uns am see 12 rotfeder so zwischen 15cm und 25 cm 

alle auf mais


----------



## rotauge88 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

mais geht gut im moment. 
am letzten wochenende einige rotaugen zwischen 15-25 sowie 2 brassen. eine 40 cm 700 gr. bei der anderen: vorfach beim drill gerissen. im wasser geschätzte 60 cm :-D also wohl etwas kleiner, da es im wasser immer groeßer aussieht. schätze mal reale ~53 cm.


----------



## bennson (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

So haben heute richtig zugeschlagen =) Über 20 Brassen gefangen aber nurn paar mitgenommen -> mein größter -> 67 cm @ 3 kg <-

Die Bilder sagen den Rest !

http://www.slide.com/r/1Bv8xwacyz9aHgq2RaOW4NfdHpWcHBlh


maden + Berkley Rote Kunstmade *top*

Beim großen dauerte es über 5 min bis er gelandet werden konnte :vik:


----------



## seba (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hi

wo hast du den die brassen gefangen? welches gewässerß

gruß seba


----------



## bennson (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wuppertalsperre |wavey:


----------



## seba (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

und wie ist das mit den anfüttern? vieviel sollte man anfütter wenn ich ganzen tag angeln will? (vieviel kg?)


----------



## schriever (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten.
Da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

Jahreszeit?
Wie sättigend ist dein Futter?
Wie viele Fische sind am Platz?
Welche Fische sind am Platz?
Wie groß ist der Hunger der Fische?
Wie groß ist der Anteil an Lebendködern.

Prinzipiell füttere ich am Anfang des Angelns immer 3-5 Apfelsinen große Ballen an. Dann schau ich wie es beißt und fütter je nach bedarf nach.
Es kommt aber auch drauf an wie die Fische auf das einbringen von Futter reagieren. Brassen z.B
sind oftmals sehr schreckhaft. Wenn man beim nachfüttern zu ungestüm ist kann es passieren das man die Fische verscheucht anstatt sie am Platzt zu halten. Hier ist es von Vorteil schon am Anfang des Angelns eine größere Menge Futter einzubringen. Ist halt je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich. Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit per Pole cup zu füttern, solange die Entfernung dies erlaubt.
Grundsätzlich lieber erstmal ein bissl weniger anmischen als zuviel. Es sei denn du Angels in einem stark Strömenden Fluss und musst dein Futter schon ein Tag vorher anmischen


----------



## bennson (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Mich würde es mal stark interessieren wie ihr zur folgenden These steht : " Wo Brassen stehen , stehen auch Karpfen"


MFG


----------



## schriever (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich die These verneinen.
Angel seit vielen Jahren auf Brassen, Karpfen als beifang hatte ich noch nie zu verzeichen. Hatte vielleicht 1-2 mal einen dran das wars dann aber auch. Nicht viel für 12 Jahre Brassen Angeln.
Da ist auf jeden Fall über nee Tonne  Brassen aus m Wasser gezogen worden aber noch nie n Karpfen (beim Brassen Angeln)


----------



## Blink* (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Heute morgen haben ein kumpel und ich es mal auf Brassen probiert.

Wir konnten zwei super Klodeckel von 5,2 und 5,3kg überlisten.

bei bedarf hab ich auch noch bilder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



bjay schrieb:


> Mich würde es mal stark interessieren wie ihr zur folgenden These steht : " Wo Brassen stehen , stehen auch Karpfen"


Das hängt ja nun vom Gewässer ab. Bei einem großen See oder Fluß sind die Fanggebiete ganz unterschiedlich, in einem kleinen Fluß dagegen schon recht gleich, einfach wegen der Abmessungen.


----------



## bennson (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das hängt ja nun vom Gewässer ab. Bei einem großen See oder Fluß sind die Fanggebiete ganz unterschiedlich, in einem kleinen Fluß dagegen schon recht gleich, einfach wegen der Abmessungen.



Hmm na dann.. =)

war wieder an der Sperre und konnte 5-6 Brassen landen. Aber diese waren so aktiv und flutschig das sie beim Lösen des Hakens immer ausm kescher gesprungen sind #c
|rolleyes

Aber was besonderes haben wir nicht gefangen waren ca. 2-3 Meter über normalen Wasserstand  . Ein riesen Vieh ist direkt vor uns her geschwommen war ein Karpfen oder Brassen im vergleich zu einem 50er Brassen sah er doppelt so dick und lang aus. Hatte auch einen Nacktschnecken biss auf meiner neuen Heavy Feeder aber mein kollege wollte für mich anschlagen und hat verpeilt das der Freilauf drinne war ... naja -> Tuck #q

MFG:vik:


----------



## Pete (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hab heute morgen auch ganz zeitig wieder das vereinsgewässer aufgesucht...erst waren die bleie da (fünf mittelprächtige um die 2 pfund) und dann ging mal wieder gevatter carp an das maiskorn der leichten matchrute (18er vorfach)....war ne schöne action...zwei mal unters boot und unter die andere, noch ausgelegte rute...aber dann war er doch im kescher...hatte keine waage bei, aber der dickschädel mit der fetten plautze dürfte an die 9-10 pfund schwer gewesen sein...nu schwimmt er wieder...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hast du den entnommen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Pete schrieb:


> ...nu schwimmt er wieder...



Nein hat er nicht!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> hast du den entnommen?


und selbst wenn kann es uns egal, da jeder ein recht hat sein fang zu verwerten.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

tut mia leid, die stelle hab ich wohl nicht gelesen.
ich finde es bloß immer schade wenn man solche schönen tiere tötet


----------



## Willi90 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Das hast du ehrlich gesagt weder zu fragen noch hat er dir deswegen Rechenschaft abzulegen.


----------



## Krüger82 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hallo!
War gestern an der Treene und konnte 15 Brassen,2 Güstern,1 Rotauge und einen barsch überlisten! Leider waren die fische in einer enttäuschenden größe! Naja beim nächsten mal!!

Mfg


----------



## surfer93 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



schriever schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich die These verneinen.
> Angel seit vielen Jahren auf Brassen, Karpfen als beifang hatte ich noch nie zu verzeichen. Hatte vielleicht 1-2 mal einen dran das wars dann aber auch. Nicht viel für 12 Jahre Brassen Angeln.
> Da ist auf jeden Fall über nee Tonne  Brassen aus m Wasser gezogen worden aber noch nie n Karpfen (beim Brassen Angeln)


habe letztes jahr mit 2 kumpels bei uns am vereinsgewässer bei 2 tage brassenangeln 7 satzkarpfen auf made als beifang gehabt.. hätte ich uahc nicht gedacht, da die stelle auch sehr nah am ufer war..


----------



## bennson (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Nachtangeln an der Ruhr:

2 x Wels
4 x Klodeckel
1 x Aal

:vik:


----------



## Maver (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hallo


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Am Sonntag warn wir aufm "Oberfränkischen" und ich konnte mich über meine Fänge absolut nicht beschweren:

Konnte insgesammt 29 Brachsen zwischen 1 1/2 und 4 1/2Pfd landen, und das Obwohl ich schon ne halbe Stunde vor Ende des Fischens aufhörte und zwischendurch sogar teils einfach "zu faul" zum Anschlagen war, da ich ja eh nur 10 Fische zum Wiegen bringen durfte...!

Diese 10 schwersten Fische (hatten n Kumpel und ich nach Augenmaß aussortiert) brachten es dann auf weng was über 16kg...! Solch einen Brachsenfangtag hatte ich bisher noch nie gehabt...!


----------



## boot (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Hi ihr war einer auf weißfisch ???????????????ich würde mich auch über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

ich werd wohl morgen ma los gehn zum stippen...


----------



## frummel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

war gestern mit nem kolegen stippen.. nix.. nada.. niente


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

so ich konnte heut beim stippen ganze 4 minirotaugen überlisten :q:q


----------



## magic feeder (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

hier ist ja echt schon einiges gefangen worden.....ich wünschte ich könnte überhaupt mal wieder ans wasser, aber leider ist hier alles zugefroren......


----------



## boot (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Wir waren los an der Alster und hatten 11 Rotaugen und 4 Brassen,also ab ans Wasser leute der fisch beißt ganz gut aber er ist vorsichtig.


----------



## Willi90 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Was war das für ein Gewässer? See oder Fluss? Klein groß?


War jemand mal auf Karpfen die letzten tage?


----------



## boot (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Was war das für ein Gewässer? See oder Fluss? Klein groß?
> 
> 
> War jemand mal auf Karpfen die letzten tage?


Die Alster ist miten in Hamburg 

 See mit seitenarmen und guten fischbestand.


----------



## boot (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Alsterarm


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Also ich hatte gestern beim angeln mit der Bolo neben einigen Rotaugen und Brassen auch zwei Schleien und einen Karpfen.Die Fische haben auch nicht lange gefackelt sondern sind direkt auf und davon.


----------



## Master Hecht (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

also im mom ist bei uns anner ems gar nichts los hab das letztens mal versucht und immerhin einen barsch gefangen ganz toll. Ich glaub ich werd dieses jahr mehr mit kunstködern angeln das klappt einfach besser.


----------



## greenangel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Kleiner Nachtrag von Sonntag:
War Nachmittags ab 14 Uhr am Vereinssee mal wieder ein bisschen pickern.Habe in ca.3m Tiefe gefischt.Köder waren Maden und Dendros, die auch im Futter enthalten waren.
Gefüttert habe ich mit einem gemisch aus "Roach"(kommt von Browning,glaube ich)und Paniermehl!
Hatte aber erst als ich grade angefangen habe einzupacken(ca17Uhr)einen schwarm Rotaugen auf meinem Futterplatz!
Also habe ich geangelt so lange ich noch die spitze meiner picker sehen konnte!
Konnte ca. 10 Rotaugen Fangen.Die haben garnicht mal so Vorsichtig gebissen. |kopfkrat

OT:Habe das erste mal Fireline 0,10mm auf der Pickerrolle
gefischt (Vorher nur Mono):War sehr geil dieser direckte kontakt
und konnte fast alle Bisse Verwandeln#6

mfg greenangel


----------



## Elbefischer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Ich habe gestern und vorgestern im Tesper Hafen gefeedert und garnicht schlecht gefangen.
Di. kamen die ersten Bisse 2St. nach Angelbeginn dann aber im 10min Takt. nach 3,5 Std. hatte ich 8 Brassen.
Mi. an der selben Stelle kamen die ersten Bisse nach 1St. nach 3St. hatte ich 7 Brassen alle 3-4 Pf.
Angelmethode Feeder mit 10g Korb, Seitenbissanzeiger Gelb, Futter Mosella 1/2 Van der Eiden Gold 1/2, braun gefärbt.
Duft Honig Spezial CM, keine Süsse.


----------



## greenangel (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

War gestern wieder am Vereinssee.konnte diemal nur 3Plötzen überlisten!Habe ca.17uhr aufgehört weil mir alle Gliedmaßen eingefroren sind!


----------



## whv-nelly (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

Letzten Sonntag 47er brassen bild gibs hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71793&highlight=wilhelmshaven&page=108


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

sind am wochenende an der oder auf friedfisch angeln gewesen. auf die buhnen ist man wegen dem erhöhtem pegel nicht richtig rauf gekommen. deshalb haben wir uns eine strömungsberuhigte stelle gesucht. nach kurzem anfüttern begannen dann die plötzen zu beissen. die meisten waren im schnitt um die 20 cm. köder: made und rotwurm. einen freund ging u.a. diese 30 cm plötze an den haken.






mfg FG


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Weißfischfänge?!*

konnte gestern an der oder mit der feederrute diesen döbel an den haken bekommen. länge 49 cm, geschätztes gewicht: 3 pfund.






mfg FG


----------

